# College Football discussion thread 2011-2012



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Well first let me say I loved the Nevada upset over Boise, I hate Boise with great passion so to see them lose like that on national television was awesome

Miami just totally screwed itself, I don't think it will be as harsh as the death penalty(which is rare because the NCAA regrets giving it to SMU back in the day) but it will be pretty bad punishment, this stuff is insane. But it's funny to think how much they cheated yet they really haven't been all that good lately.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, running the Pistol, you start to pull away in the 2nd half. Look at the James madison vs Virginia tech game, and still almost happened to us in the Missouri and texas tech games in Reno, and the hawaii game last year, where we fumbled on the goal line in all 3 games. Cal was unprepared last year, they hung around first half, and got slaughtered second aside from Vereen running for 200 yards (most off of 3 runs).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Way to fight your low brow reputation Truck Driver U (Boise State had a truck driving school)









A week out, how about some conference champion predictions?
Pac 12: Stanford over ... christ, what are the division alignments, Oregon? UCLA
Big 12: Oklahoma over ... Missouri? Who's left in the North? no title game
SEC: South Carolina over Alabama
ACC: Virginia Tech over Florida State
Big East: West Virginia, total cluster fuck as usual
Big 10: Nebraska over Ohio State
MWC: Boise State, TCU got screwed having the game switched to Boise
WAC: Nevada, complete homer pick
MAC: Northern Illinois, despite losing their HC
CUSA: Houston, 6th year senior QB Keenum
Sun Belt: Florida International???

Heisman: Andrew Luck, also invited: Landry Jones, Kellen Moore, Marcus Lattimore, Lamichael James
Rose Bowl: Nebraska vs Stanford
Orange Bowl: West Virginia vs Virginia Tech, boarder war!
Sugar Bowl: Alabama vs Boise State
Fiesta Bowl: Ohio State vs Texas A&M
NC Game: Oklahoma vs South Carolina


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was inevitable but A&M is officially leaving the Big 12. Too damn bad. Texas and Texas A&M have been playing conference games since at least the early 20th century. So fuck you Aggies, you'll be missed.

I'm only going to predict the conferences that matter.

SEC: LSU :side: over South Carolina 
Big 10: Nebraska over Ohio State
Big 12: fuck...OU sucks
Pac 10: Oregon

National Championship is LSU vs. Nebraska. LSU is a real stretch I know, since their QBs are awful, but don't care, THEY'LL FIND A WAY.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I love how A&M goes from not ever sending the letter yesterday and having no intention of leaving to gone in a day. I expect Texas to pull a BYU when Utah joined the Pac 12, pitch a fit that they didn't make and take their ball and go home. I also expect MizzoU, the most flirtatious of remaining Big XII members to jump and take the STL and KC markets with it.

I like Lee as a QB for LSU. He's led them in 4 4th quart comeback victories, so he certainly is battle tested in the SEC.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Lee is the guy that gets knocked down 10 times in a fight and gets up 10 times. The man has perseverance for sure. He usually has had to bring them back because he's fucked up earlier in the game lol. I'd rather it be him than Jefferson though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Conference predictions? I'll bite. 
Pac 12: Oregon over eh... it doesn't really matter but I'll say Utah
Big 12: Doesn't matter but Oklahoma State with the shock win
Big 10: Nebraska over Wisconsin. I'm not a huge believer in the Badgers, but Michigan State was fluky, Ohio State is a mess, and Penn State haven't been able to get over the hump lately.
SEC: Alabama over South Carolina again.
ACC: Florida State over Georgia Tech. This is the year VA Tech fails to get it done.
Big East: West Virginia, why not
MWC: Boise State

I'm rooting for Andrew Luck in the Heisman race, since Stanford deserves the publicity for their team, but I have a feeling his play will drop off this year.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't wait till this weekend. Have been looking forward to this since we lost the National Championship game. Will be a whole rebuilt offensive and defensive line, but I have high hopes for us, we've continued to get better each year for the past 4-5 years. 

WTD!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Holy shit did anyone catch Baylor/TCU? One hell of a game and if it's any sign of what the season is going to be like, I'm excited.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I only caught the 4th quarter while at the gym, but it was an amazing game. I wanted TCU to pull it off, but Baylor showed up at the end. Remains to be seen if TCU was over ranked, their qb was making tons of plays.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

And so it begins.... the first upset of the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baylor isn't really that much of a joke anymore, at least not like they used to be. Still, it's an upset for sure.

Robert Griffin is a pretty damn talented QB.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

No baylor is good. Maybe even a top 25 team?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Small steps at a time, bowl team last year. A bigger bowl this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A freshman QB for Utah St is making Auburn look bad. Then again, Auburn might just be bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Fuck, and they're our only road conference game of significance as we hope to run out the door to the MWC. I'm not that worried, usually get a tough game in Logan but blow them out by 40 in Reno. I think we'll still roll USU this season.

First week bye weeks suck, but it also means Oregon only has one week to prepare for the Pistol offense next week. Go LSU :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big Conference predictions

ACC - Florida State over VT
Big 10 - Wisconsin over Nebraska (yes, MSU isn't my pick. 9-3 looks likely for them)
Big 12 - Oklahoma
Big East - West Virginia
Pac 12 - Oregon over Arizona State
SEC - Alabama over Georgia

National Championship - Alabama over Oregon

Heisman - Andrew Luck

Still... go state go.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon Utah State don't blow this.

EDIT: God dammit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Utah State losing this made my day :lmao Punch of self-righteous pricks who don't deserve that kind of win.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I love how there's always 5-6 games on. I don't think i've watched a commercial in 4 hours!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

ESPN should've been smart and made Georgia/Boise a 3:30 game. The Oregon/LSU game will steal ratings from it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously. I got the Texas game going now too. Annoyed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it's nice to see another college football season start and Notre Dame still sucks. I love that. 

Also I think I'd put Kentucky 12th in the rankings.








and by 12th I mean in the SEC.*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

This lightning delay in the WVU-Marshall game is really pissing me off, lol. Now I know how all the Michigan. Notre Dame and USF fans felt yesterday.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well it's nice to see another college football season start and Notre Dame still sucks. I love that.
> 
> Also I think I'd put Kentucky 12th in the rankings.
> 
> ...


Lower than vandy?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I was flipping through a lot of games yesterday.

I think the only games I watched for all 4 quarters were Michigan vs. Michigan State? & Boise State vs. Georgia, I was rooting for Georgia but Boise State (especially Kellen Moore) looked very impressive...but then again, they were facing Georgia.

I'm currently watching SMU & Texas A&M but I don't even think you can call it a game, it's just a straight up blowout. SMU never stood a chance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Lower than vandy?


*Yes. 

I have never seen an offense as woeful as Kentucky's. It seriously looked to be on a high school level.*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Yes.
> 
> I have never seen an offense as woeful as Kentucky's. *


I will disagree with you on that part, have you seen Marshall Thundering Herd lately???


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*killa, I watched what I could of that game and they did look pretty pathetic.  


Here is my SEC Rankings after week one. *I'll try to update this every week*


1. LSU - How awesome did they look this weekend? The defense might be in question but even then I don't think it's much of a concern. LSU might just win the National Championship this year. But they have to beat my number 2 team to do it. heh

2. Alabama - Very strong team, as usual. The winner between them and LSU will more than likely get a national championship game slot.

3. Arkansas - This team is going to be really really good. I didn't get to watch their game so take that for what it's worth.

4. Florida - This is tough though. We don't really know what they have from playing who they played. Should I be impressed with that? I have no clue. But Florida is Florida and that pro style offense looked really good.

5. South Carolina - Will this be the year that the ol ball coach gets it together? I doubt it. They were down 17 to nothing at one point which doesn't bode well for the defensive side of the ball, but when does Spurrier ever care about defense? Garcia should have started the game...he saved them.

6. Mississippi State - I didn't get to watch them but I do enough reading to make up for it. I like this team alot. I liked them last year and they have improved alot. 

7. Tennessee - This is another unknown for me. I'm sure they have learned how to take a shower so they don't have to waste time on instructions for that this year.  That being said I absolutely LOVE their QB. That guy has some touch and some power. I think he is absolutely NFL material. 

8. Auburn - Fucking lucky bastards lol That luck wont last long though.

9. Georgia - I wasn't impressed AT ALL with this team over the weekend. Richt might be looking for a job after this year.

10. Ole Miss - I'm putting them here only because Kentucky and Vandy suck THAT bad.

11. Vandy - Yeah

12. Kentucky - My poor poor Cats. This spoiler about sums it up.



Spoiler: Poor Poor Cats















*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LSU was my pick for National Champions so I was pleased to see them dismantle Oregon. Oregon is not the same team they were last year, but then neither is LSU. The Tigers' offense seems vastly improved from a consistency stand point, but I don't think they're quite as sound defensively...yet. They always own special teams.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, it might be 6 in a row for the SEC this year. LSU was so damn impressive.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I will be pleased to see Nevada take the field for the first time this season at Autzen this week.

We were going to have an opening week game against Portland State and move the Oregon game back a year or two, but TCU leaving for the Big East ruined that. TCU's Boise game got moved from Fort Worth to Boise, and as such, they were looking for another home game, the team Nevada had found as a fill in for themselves against Oregon this year, Louisiana-Monroe.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm sure the Nevada players really needed the rest this week after their grueling game last wee.... oh wait. 

... what a wasted bie.  *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

We don't have our first home game until October. We open the season on the road at Oregon, Boise, and Texas Tech, with the conference throwing in San Jose State after the Oregon game since they love us so much for blowing up the BYU to the WAC deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So you're starting off 0-3 before you ever get a home game? Truly unfair.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

1-3, SJSU is a gimme pretty much. This is coming off of a 2010 season where we went 13-1 and ended the season ranked #11, sending 40,000 to our bowl game when we average under 20,000 at home.





Fan made 2011 season commercial. The speech is from a commercial that was used for the Versus channel.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, 1-3, excuse me. If Nevada's offense is still good, you'll have a chance vs. Texas Tech. Just gotta outscore those fuckers.

Actually that's kinda true with Oregon and Boise isn't it. Tech's offense isn't as good as them though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh we know, we gave Harrell his worst passing game of his career in 2008 and _held_ Crabtree to only 1 TD. We were with them into the 3rd quarter until we fumbled going in to the end zone, same thing happened with MizzoU in 2009, both in Reno. Fucking goal line fumbles.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, LSU did look really good against Oregon especially considering they had a few players (including starting QB) not playing in the game. they were my pick to win the SEC this year and, I'm still sticking by that. The SEC East really doesn't look that impressive this season with Kentucky struggling to win against the bottom of the Sun Belt Conference W. Kentucky and, Vanderbilt.... well they're going to be Vanderbilt. Tennessee is rebuilding and, UGA is just in turmoil right now its not even funny (more on that later). The only real competition in the SEC East is going to be between South Carolina and Florida and, eventhough Urban Myer is gone, Florida always manages to have one of the best recruiting classes in the entire country. 

Now, there are a lot of pissed off fans in Athens right now after the loss against Boise St and with the way last season ended. Now don't get me wrong Boise is a great team but, The Bulldogs were overrated coming into the season and will be lucky to make a bowl this season. People are calling for the firing of OC Mike Bobo but, if everyone remembers they were calling for Former DC Martinez job a few years ago and that didn't seem to get the Dawgs over the hump and into the BCS championship game. UGA always has one of the better recruiting classes in the SEC but, in the previous years the quaility of play has went down. However, I don't see UGA getting rid of Coach Richt but, I see Bobo being the one who gets cut. Although, I would love to see Richt's ass out and Tressel come in and save the program.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I have officially seen the ugliest football uni's ever in Maryland. What in the hell were they thinking?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

I came in here say the same thing pretty much. I don't even know what's going on with those uniforms.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oregon fans are even laughing at how ugly those uni's are. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

greatest uniforms in football or sports history?

probably sports history.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

You need to have a cool state flag before basing uniforms off of it. Too bad Maryland's flag is a coat of arms.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How do you think they'll vary the uniforms next week?

Maryland will lose if they keep doing this drive the length of the field and get FGs and INTs.

I'll be back with another obvious observation later.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mix and match


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maryland really annoys me. They should've won this game but three TDs at least. I really hope Miami beats them here.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The defense was _really_ bad tonight. Getting Spence, Armstrong, Forston and the others back will help tremendously, though. Morris played very well, despite the 2 INT late. The last one was pointless, though. Miller was money.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like Baylor has withdrawn support of A&M moving to the SEC, when the entire Big XII had approved, and is threatening lawsuit. :lmao Silly Baylor, trying to force their way yet again (forced their way into the Big XII over BYU). What a bunch of whack jobs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baylor really hates A&M. It goes back to the really old SWC days. They also know they're fucked if Texas and OU go to the PAC 12. Crybabies.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Give them a break. They finally have a decent looking team and everyone's bailing on them.

It's clear as day - everyone's fearin' the bear.

/sarcasm.

I do love some RG3 though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The entire Big XII outside of OU has now refused to waive the right to file litigation, unless OU decides to stay.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Texas and Texas Tech are now waiving their rights for litigation. This does look like the end of the Big XII unless they can land BYU and Boise...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Texas, TT, and OU have waived rights for litigation? I assume OSU will soon as well, because those 4 are good and gone to the Pac 16, with MizoU, Kansas, and KSU saying adios and jumping BE. Baylor is trying to force themselves into the Big East :lmao Iowa State is up a creek without a paddle.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well now that the Big 12 looks like it is about to bite the dust I wonder what teams the SEC would try to poach when Oklahoma, O. State, etc. move to form the Pac 16? A little surprised that no rumors of a 14th team haven't already surfaced considering the SEC really didn't want uneven divisions for any amount of time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well people say Florida State, Miami lmao now), Clemson, Georgia Tech. But none of these schools add anything of a footprint to the conference. I look at Missouri, North Carolina, NC State, West Virginia, Virginia Tech, and Maryland. Basically, expanding in to the Mid-Atlantic if they can't grab the St. Louis/Kansas City markets.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Definitely see a grab for Virgina Tech and West Virgina if they can but wouldn't be shocked if Florida State joined if the rest of the SEC could convince Florida to take an in-state rival.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Rumor is Texas and Notre Dame met with Big 10 officials and laid out their terms if they were to join the conference and apparently the officials were very receptive towards the terms discussed.

And allegedly Texas isn't as interested in joining the Pac 12 as ESPN is leading on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That is a coup for the Big 10 if that happens. I don't like it, but then I don't like the prospect of the Pac 16 either.

However, Big 10 = Texas, Notre Dame, Nebraska, Michigan, Ohio St, Penn St. That's some bigs right there. It would be fun to kick Notre Dame's ass every year or so. I'm sure the Texas/OU game would survive if OU goes elsewhere. OU should join too though. That's a holy shit league right there.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

These are the major terms laid out

1. The preservation of an eight game (plus championship) conference football schedule. Both ND and Texas wish to preserve rivalries with non-Big Ten universities on a regular basis. This would require the Big Ten to abandon its current plans of a 9 game conference schedule.
2. The staggering of the schedule to allow for mid-season scheduling with non-conference football opponents.
3. The preservation of the status quo conference makeup until approximately 2014, unless the Big XII fails to retain key (NOT including A&M) conference members. This will provide the member schools, acting in unison, with the greatest leverage negotiating ongoing television contracts, particularly with ESPN.
4. Should Texas depart the conference for the Big Ten before ND due to the further disintegration of the Big XII, ND will remain independent until approximately 2014
5. The Longhorn Network would remain independent until approximately 2014, at which point the network would become a part of an expanded Big Ten Network (specifically referred to as "BTN2"), likely either in partnership with Fox, NBC, or less likely ABC


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> These are the major terms laid out
> 
> 1. The preservation of an eight game (plus championship) conference football schedule. Both ND and Texas wish to preserve rivalries with non-Big Ten universities on a regular basis. This would require the Big Ten to abandon its current plans of a 9 game conference schedule.
> 2. The staggering of the schedule to allow for mid-season scheduling with non-conference football opponents.
> ...


1. Won't happen. They could maintain some of their bigger rivals as part of the schedule (Texas-Oklahoma and Notre Dame-USC), for example. However, if the Big Ten expands further to 14 or 16 eventually, 9-game schedules will make the most sense really. 

2. Could be done. The schedule could be staggered anyway they want, the Big Ten just chooses to get their non-conference stuff out of the way and then get into the conference. 

3 and 4. Notre Dame is looking at a tough spot now...if they have a mediocre season they might not have their NBC contract renewed so they might be considering to get onboard now before the Big Ten gives them a "take it or leave it" ultimatum and then shuts them out of scheduling. To be honest, Texas would add more to the Big Ten then Notre Dame would, especially with all the homes in the Austin, Dallas-Ft. Worth, and Houston areas connected to the BTN. I speak as a Hawkeye fan and a die-hard Big Ten apologist. 

5. The Longhorn Network would have to go bye-bye if Texas comes on board, the Big Ten all works together and they split up the money fairly equally. Besides, I know on DirecTV I can get up to 5 feeds of Big Ten football games on Saturdays, and will probably add a couple of more during basketball season. 

This whole thing is not about rivalries or tradition, it's about greed. Nebraska walked away from 100-year-old rivalries with Kansas, K-State, Mizzou, Iowa State, etc...to join the Big Ten. A&M is ready to discard 105 years of hatred and probably change their fight song lyrics to leave the shadow of the 'Horns. 

To be honest, I don't think that super-conferences will work out that well. You still have the haves and have-nots, plus they've tried 16-team conferences before. The WAC had to split after three years due to a lot of issues. Money would be a big one, especially now with the economy. Going to Austin from Iowa City twice a year would not be cheap, even consider the trip Penn State would have to make from eastern PA down there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

That trip is nothing, the problem in the 16 team WAC was every sport needing to fly to Hawaii from as far as Louisiana and Texas. Hawaii is terrible to have in a conference travel wise. It blew up the 16 team WAC, and it blew up the last set up of the WAC as well (there's a damn good reason only Hawaii football was allowed in the MWC). Happv Valley to Austin is HALF that distance. No different than U of Washington to Lubbock in the supposed Pac 16. Don't see the ACC threatening a destruction because BC is so far out of the way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Sparty looking good today. Makes me happy.

And ND better beat UM tonight so all the Michigan fans can stfu about how great they are after 1 win over Western Michigan. And an 0-2 ND team would be desperate to pull one win off, especially with how last years game ended. I'd still take MSU over ND, but an 0-2 team would know an 0-3 start just wouldn't please anyone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol at Louisville losing, lol at Ohio State getting a big scare and Auburn does it again....somehow, some way. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Boise better hope Georgia goes and runs the table the rest of the way... although knowing the BCS, Georgia would probably get in the Title Game over Boise if it came down to them two, even with BSU's H2H win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Georgia isn't very good so I don't see them doing a whole lot this year. They are probably the 4th best team in the SEC East.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

69-20 :no: I'm going to go drink myself in to a stupor, thought we could at least cover the -28.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Georgia isn't very good so I don't see them doing a whole lot this year. They are probably the 4th best team in the SEC East.*


Had they beaten So. Carolina today I don't think it would've been crazy to say they'd have a chance to run the table or go 10-2. They miss out on Bama, LSU, and Arkansas and their two toughest games left on paper (Florida, MSU) are at home. But I guess it wasn't meant to be. Richt probably has to go 8-4 this year to even have a shot at coming back, and even then it's so so. Gus Mahlzan or Kirby Smart, come on down.

And even though it's ND doing it, I love seeing UM lose. Some Michigan fans here maybe will shut up about their win over Western after this game and realize Denard isn't superman and is a RB that can throw.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm liking the second coming of McCoy/Shipley's play from what I've seen today. This is my first Texas game of the season btw, however, I don't think it'll be as a good as Colt & Jordan.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Um's pass defense was :lmao worthy on that play. They need a TD and its 3rd down. You don't not guard one of the receivers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow these two teams do not know the definition of pass defense.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Dear God, what an ending.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ, now I gotta hear all these UM fans go batshit crazy on facebook. Way to pull one out when I'm actually rooting for you ND.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Christ, now I gotta hear all these UM fans go batshit crazy on facebook. Way to pull one out when I'm actually rooting for you ND.


Wait until UMich waxes MSU's ass this year...matter of fact, here's to ND knockin you out next week


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Excuse my bias, but man...Greatest regular season game I have seen in the past 10-15 years...Sucks Shoelace is a junior because his time as a Wolverine is running out and it sucks to see his talent go to waste with a below average squad every single year, but the guy is beyond amazing..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Excuse my bias, but man...Greatest regular season game I have seen in the past 10-15 years...Sucks Shoelace is a junior because his time as a Wolverine is running out and it sucks to see his talent go to waste with a below average squad every single year, but the guy is beyond amazing..


well in all honesty, he will probably come back next season... he wouldn't want to end up like that guy that plays for the Denver Broncos


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Excuse my bias, but man...Greatest regular season game I have seen in the past 10-15 years...Sucks Shoelace is a junior because his time as a Wolverine is running out and it sucks to see his talent go to waste with a below average squad every single year, but the guy is beyond amazing..


well in all honesty, he will probably come back next season... he wouldn't want to end up like that guy that plays for the Denver Broncos


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Michigan still sucks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How the hell did Dernard Robinson last the hole game? Kid doesn't know how to take a hit to save his life compared to Kaepernick.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

killacamt said:


> well in all honesty, he will probably come back next season... he wouldn't want to end up like that guy that plays for the Denver Broncos


Of course he'll come back because he's nowhere near the passer he needs to be to even be considered a NFL QB project...Still, me personally, to see a talent like that, I just personally wish to see him in those big bowl games and such, but it's too much to ask from one guy in the next two years considering the talent around him just isn't all the way there yet and won't be for a few more years...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dernard Robinson is no different than Michael Johnson.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

killacamt said:


> Wait until UMich waxes MSU's ass this year...matter of fact, here's to ND knockin you out next week


ND still worries me more then UM. If they learned to cut down their dumb turnovers they'd be 2-0. Denard is their offense, and when all he does is lob up 50 yard jump balls, it's not hard to stop. ND has a shitty secondary, while MSU has some nice guys back there like Jonny Adams and Trenton Robinson. MSU has more talent then UM. Its back at Spartan Stadium this year. And they'd be coming off a bye. If MSU's even 4-1 by this game, they'd still be more dangerous then UM. Plus, UM will probably drop the game before this too, since NW is no cupcake. 4 in a row, I think yes.

Michigan fans have done this the last two years. They beat ND and take advantage of a weak schedule, but then Sparty comes along, beats them, and they suck dick the rest of the way.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Forget Michigan, ND, and all that crap. Jaxson Shipley. Malcolm Brown. David Ash. Case McCoy. I can't wait for next year's Longhorns. It'll be fun to watch this year too. Goodbye Garrett Gilbert. You'll be fine in life, but you sir are not a QB.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Notre Dame are 5 point favorites over MSU...Interesting..They likely can pull it off

-Big 10 has 3 tiers. Wisconsin is in the top tier by itself, the middle tier consists of Nebraska, MSU and maybe OSU & Penn St, and the 3rd tier is everyone else..Anything less than a B10 title for Wisconsin is a bust

I predict the OSU/Miami game will be closer than the FSU/OU game..Im suspecting Oklahoma to drill FSU again, but that's nothing to be ashamed of. They'll still win the ACC pretty easily (If that means anything anymore)

-Just wondering, is it possible that USC can play in the Pac-12 championship? I know they can't play in bowl games and such but I only see possibly 2-3 losses on their schedule and I'd find it funny if they would end up with one of the top records in the conference 

-I know it's early, but I think the winner of the LSU/Bama game will win it all and I wonder if LSU will stick with Lee even if Jefferson gets re-instated


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No way does ND win by 6 points against MSU. I mean that would be extremely shocking to me. ND has absolutely no defense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

FSU is going to win the ACC handily? I long ago learned to never second guess Beamer and Tech, it's theirs to lose, not the Seminoles.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notre Dame has an offense to a degree, they're just a very generous team especially in the redzone..I mean, it took a miracle fake FG for MSU to beat them last year so anything is possible 


and no disrespect to Va-Tech but I just don't believe in their offense personally especially with all the talent hey lost from it...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

What is it with brothers going to Texas? Interesting.

MRMR, what's the deal with the QB situation? Is the younger McCoy as good as the older McCoy?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The younger Carr brother is starting for Fresno this year, gave Nebraska a run for their money.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's hard to tell that exactly as I'm sure you're aware, but yeah he had good poise as a Sophomore playing against BYU. He split snaps with another talented Freshman, David Ash.

Living up to Colt's standard might be impossible, but he's doesn't look clueless or scared. Neither did Colt btw (despite looking 12 at first) when he was inexperienced.

Jaxon Shipley (also a Freshman) might turn out to be better than Jordan, and that makes me smile.

Malcolm Brown makes me smile the most. Texas will scare people at some point this year, and next year they will fuck people up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

well like i said in the NFL thread i have not laughed so much at in a space of 1min like i did in the Notre Dame/Michigan game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Would have been better if Michigan had scored as time expired.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So the student body could flood the field and get the TD called back only to have that reversed hours later?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

How much would that suck on a last second touchdown for the upset? :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's exactly what I thought when I heard about the USC blocked kick return for a TD. That was such a stupid ruling, the original one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow, Michigan State is getting five and a half points against ND. I find that odd.

Also Ohio State is getting two points at Miami. wow!*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I find it odd UK is getting -7 on Louisville :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> So the student body could flood the field and get the TD called back only to have that reversed hours later?


Purdue's team rushed the field after the GW field goal after beating MTSU week 1...The USC one imo was more of just the players thinking the guy was gonna take a knee, so some of the players were already running onto the field..


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

Its time for FSU to show they are elite and is coming back to prominance when they fce oklahoma this weekend. Im hoping for the win and I feel we can pull it off. Im going with this...

FSU 28, Oklahoma 24


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sweet, Pryor even had a role in the 3 players OSU suspended before opening weekend getting paid...Dude is a lightweight kingpin lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I find it odd UK is getting -7 on Louisville :lmao


*

Actually that sounds about right but it wouldn't surprise me if Louisville wins. The game is at Kentucky though and Louisville lost to Florida International Airport last Friday night so who knows. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good stuff tomorrow.

Texas v. UCLA
Tennessee v. Florida
STATE v. Notre Dame
Ohio St. v. Miami
OU v. Florida St. (Sooners will annihilate the Seminoles)

LSU's D continues to win games for them, as usual. I really can't wait for the meat of the SEC schedule to begin.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Good stuff tomorrow.
> 
> Texas v. UCLA
> Tennessee v. Florida
> ...


Great list of games if this was 2001 or something....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I said it was good, not great.

Nah, those are good games. Look at the rest of the schedule.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Sign of the times...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Good stuff tomorrow.
> 
> Texas v. UCLA
> Tennessee v. Florida
> ...


*Hey why did you leave out Louisville v. Kentucky?


Oh wait...this isn't basketball season. 


I am looking forward to the OU v Florida St. game the most. 

I think it's a very good list of games and I'll be busy watching them with dad. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That game went without saying.:side:

Kinda hoping Toledo pulls the upset here despite picking Boise St.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> That game went without saying.:side:
> 
> Kinda hoping Toledo pulls the upset here despite picking Boise St.


*Me too. And it has nothing to do with it being Boise St. It could be any team not named Kentucky and I'd be for Toledo in this game. I hope they get a big win.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sadly, I must pull for Boise hoping to hitch our way to AQ-dom with their help in the MWC next season (never happen).

I'm looking most forward to seeing if UCLA can fucking figure out their playing calling vs Texas, their run game coordinator(calls all running plays) was ours for 7 years(we haven't had an OC since the HC came out of retirement 7 years ago, he called the passing plays), and they are the only team really trying ti implement our offense instead of as a package.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

LadyCroft, must be tough being a Kentucky fan when Fall rolls around each year. Here's hoping they beat Louisville and carry on that SEC pride!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Remind me why Joe Pa convinced Rob Bolden NOT to leave Penn State? Christ.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So yeah it's been two years since I've seen Texas get a turnover and then almost immediately turn it into a TD. Football life is getting good again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Obese Turtle said:


> LadyCroft, must be tough being a Kentucky fan when Fall rolls around each year. Here's hoping they beat Louisville and carry on that SEC pride!


*yeah it is. Mediocrity is what we drive for each year....and that's the problem. Alot of people around here are just happy to get a bowl game and that pisses me off. 

But the good thing is, it's not long til basketball season and mediocrity is not accepted then. 


Holy shit at the play McCoy just made. I'd take him over Romo right now. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, Case is gonna be a good 'un.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan in the top 25 and OSU(and MSU I think?) knocked out of the top 25...Im good for the week

but I do think its bs that FSU got knocked out of the top 10


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed. They gave OU a really tough game. If OU is the best in the nation, then FSU belongs in the top 10.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

not to mention FSU QB didnt even finish the game, which to me is a bit of a head scratcher in itself..I would've put him back in once he said he was fine..The freshman wans't gonna win that game


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hear the Kansas City Star is reporting that Missouri has an offer from the SEC to join the conference... take it for what it's worth.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I certainly believe that, Missouri makes the most sense seeing as the ACC just bumped their buyout clause to $20 million.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would SEC turn down West Virginia but accept Mizzou? 

The B12/Big East merger seems more likely though imo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Why would SEC turn down West Virginia but accept Mizzou?
> 
> The B12/Big East merger seems more likely though imo


*Probably because WV has the worst fan base in the nation. No one wants to go there and play... and I don't blame them.  

Also, the SEC probably values the Missouri market more than the WV market.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd put WVU 3rd rank in that area, VT and Maryland are both ahead of them wish list wise. West Virginia is a good travel mate for either though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Probably because WV has the worst fan base in the nation. No one wants to go there and play... and I don't blame them.
> 
> Also, the SEC probably values the Missouri market more than the WV market.*


Strange imo for SEC to value Mizzou eventhough B10 has turned them down numerous times...If I was SEC, I wouldn't touch any team not named Oklahoma or Texas unless they're part of a package deal..

I do find Notre Dame preferring ACC over B10 interesting considering the numerous football rivals they have tied to the B10..Fact that Notre Dame still has alot of stroke baffles me though


With word now coming out PAC-12 will not add B12 teams due to Texas not willing to split LHN revenue with conference may save what's left of B12 now...Only problem is Oklahoma still wants their own network now & Dan Beebe is gonna quit


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The ACC would give Notre Dame the Florida pipeline. That's the only reason I see them being interested in the ACC over the Big 10. It's also weaker competition overall compared to the Big 10.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Dan Beebe isn't qutting; last I heard Oklahoma thinks he's a bumbling idiot and wants him out.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well Oklahoma looks like they're going to get what they want since Beebe is pretty much out and working on terms right now. 



HeatWave said:


> Strange imo for SEC to value Mizzou eventhough B10 has turned them down numerous times...If I was SEC, I wouldn't touch any team not named Oklahoma or Texas unless they're part of a package deal..


If Texas wasn't willing to share revenue with the Pac12 no way would Texas & the SEC be a good fit. Some people down here are already complaining about Mizzouri potentially coming in and Auburn being moved to the Eastern division.

And lol at Rutgers and UConn pledging to stay with the Big East while at the same time trying everything they can to get to the ACC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> Tonight, the University of Texas president Bill Powers co-authored a letter of intent with the Big Ten conference.
> 
> The key terms include:
> 
> ...


Just an internet posting, from a reliable Big 10 source in the past. Very interesting.

I've also been hearing Penn State is very unhappy with the direction the Big 10 has been heading, and that they would consider the ACC if offered.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Big Ten is where I want Texas to go if they go anywhere. Fuck the Pac 12 and the SEC just isn't going to happen for a number of reasons. Obviously, Texas brings UT: Norman, Tech, and Okla St. with them.

As for Penn St., they see an opportunity to get Florida recruits, nothing more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Would they? If ND wants in with Texas, that's an even 14, and 16 is only bandied about because of March Madness.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I took the line about Texas having final approval meaning Texas is at least bringing OU. The competition with Oklahoma has kept Texas sharp. The two schools have a great symbiotic relationship football wise.

I've heard ND wants Florida players, ie they could go to the ACC as well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My issue was Tech coming along, fuck 'em, they'll roll us this week, the line moved 5 points in an hour of opening. On my Nevada board, the owners went to A&M for grad school, so I feel I have a pretty good insight on what Lubbock brings ,they could never match the academics of the Big 10.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's a good point. The Big 10 has some good schools. Texas Tech doesn't measure up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Temple giving the Big East the big middle finger now, should have beat Penn State and lost it in closing minutes, blowing Maryland the fuck out(21-0 end 1). Big East letting them walk instead of full membership in all sports looks like the beginning of their end.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know no one cares, and I don't either (about the teams at least), but Toledo should've just beaten Syracuse. Syracuse CLEARLY missed a PAT that was reviewed and incorrectly ruled good. Such bullshit. I despise officials fucking up calls that decide football games.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LSU's 3rd road game vs a ranked opponent this season and it's only week 4...No reason they shouldn't be number 1 if they win..

Alabama was extremely impresive..I actually think they're better than they were last year..As I've said before, I think the winner of Alabama/LSU has will win it all imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rip our hearts out Texas Tech! Ugh, lost by one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Brent of course thinks OU should still be 1. Fuck him.

LSU and Bama are 1 and 2. Hell I'd put Florida 3.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Hot damn, the Tide looked like a bunch of beasts today!!! Next week, going down to the Swamp, though, will not be a cakewalk like today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brent is an idiot lol. 

It doesn't matter though, Florida plays Bama next week, one of those will go down and Bama has to play LSU so one of them h as to go down. All Oklahoma has to do is keep winning.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OU has Texas in two weeks.:side:

Baylor's offense is no joke. Okla St and A&M are good enough to beat OU. Sooners have a tough road too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think I can safely say, TT's defense will not be an impediment to anyone this year. :side:

Bring on Boise, used to having this game Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tech's D always sucks lol. The only time they play well is against Texas. Their hate makes them better than they really are.:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Who are the top prospects this year other than Luck? For some unknown reason I actually have an interest this year. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Landry Jones of OU and Matt Barkley of USC. At least I think Barkley would be eligible. Jones is pretty damn good, but Barkley is still inconsistent. When he's on, he's pretty damn good too though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Olahoma State's WR Blackmon, Alabama's RB Trent Richardson who started over Ingram last year, Oklahoma's QB Landry Jones, South Carolina's WR Alshon Jeffery. That's about it skill position wise, lots of quality lineman on both sides of the ball at this point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Jefferson does get re-instated I'll be interested in seeing if he starts..I actually like LSU's offense more without him in it, but all it takes is one loss or slip up by Lee to giving up his spot

Don't know if Oklahoma State is for real or not..I mean throwing it 60 times a game is impressive but eventually they're gonna need a more balanced attack..I still believe finesse style offenses/teams will never win a national title as long as there are still schools willing to play physical...I see OSU slipping up like they do annually..Likely to OU


Don't think A&M will hold up too well in SEC in long run...Dudes got gassed quick..smh

Clemson is either the real deal or FSU hasn't recovered from last week + Need their QB in the lineup...Still think they're the faves to win ACC though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I thought he meant at QB. But yeah those guys are top players for sure.

Broyles and Stills at WR at OU are good too, but they're small fast guys.

@ Heatwave: A&M are morons. They're going to lose a lot of Texas recruits going to the SEC, they just don't know it yet. Look what happened to Arkansas, they were once a perennial power, but once they lost ties to Texas, they lost their power. It might not be as bad for A&M since they're a Texas school, but they will take a hit. They already get 3rd pick after UT and OU, it'll be worse if they're not in a conference with either team.

LSU needs to keep Lee at QB.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Any great linebackers or primarily run stoppers?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't seen Bama play yet, but Dont'a Hightower is a man-beast of a LB. He's MLB/ILB and the leader of the Tide's stout defense.

edit: I take it back about Matt Barkley. He doesn't have what it takes.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

A&M likely thought that by going to the SEC since it's the top conference that doing that alone will open up new pipelines of top talent while adding on to the areas in Texas..Thing A&M doesn't realize is now they've open the floodgates for those other Big12 teams to take their recruits AND SEC schools as well...Kids from Florida are not gonna turn down the Gators for them and in-state Texas kids are not gonna join A&M when they are going 6-6 every year in the SEC...That's why I said it will hurt them in the long term. It may work for a year or two getting some big name recruits because it's something different..Get to play in new stadiums and develop new rivalries and such..But the honeymoon will be over soon enough


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, you're right. No way will they compete with Florida, LSU, and Bama for recruits. If they couldn't get Texas kids from OU, when OU isn't a part of Texas, they certainly won't get get Deep South kids from UF, LSU, and Bama. If anything UF, LSU, and Bama can get better results in Texas now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Any great linebackers or primarily run stoppers?


Don't fall in love with college linebackers. You could say this about any position, but linebackers can be system players who don't translate well the the pro level. Seems to be very common for Linebackers/ and Defensive Ends at this level.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Although your Patrick Willis, Demeaco Ryans, EJ Henderson, Clay Matthews types stick out like a sore thumb because they absolutely dominate.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I should have clarified or make the point about players who get a lot of tackles but lack the athleticism for the NFL. Wide Receivers are like that , too many of them just can't get the separation necessary at the pro level.

Then you have players who get drafted and play in the wrong system. It's mostly 4-3 players being converted into a 3-4 system or vice versa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dont'a Hightower is not lacking the athletic ability, intensity, or leadership qualities.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I hear he's overrated, but those same people say everyone on Alabama is overrated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama isn't overrated. What team are they watching?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

More talk of individual players and how they translate as NFL players and their draft stock.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The main reason guys don't make it in the NFL is the mental aspect. Often guys have big heads coming from big time college programs. They get humbled quick and never recover.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LSU is the new #1 in the AP poll..Coaches have them tied for #2 with Bama

This week Badgers vs. Nebraska will be the only battle of top 10 teams but with Florida moving to 12th, their game vs. Alabama makes that game more interesting though I think the Gators are overrated..

New Mexico (State?) fired their coach today after recruit gets a DUI when driving a car that's in the coach's name :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> New Mexico (State?) fired their coach today after recruit gets a DUI when driving a car that's in the coach's name :lmao


It was the Lobos, not the Aggies, so UNM. Pumped to play them in three weeks :lmao Right after that team that just gave up 3 pick sixes to an FCS team in a huge loss, UNLV and Boise this week.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

who is everyone picking in tonights Alabama/Florida game and Nebraska/Wisconsin game?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bama and Wiskey. I'm a Badger homer when it comes to the Big 10 though, on the same vain I'm a Florida homer in the SEC, so :hmm: WVU BE, VT ACC, additonally for my homerisms, aside from the obvious.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I got Bama & Wisconsin

This MSU/OSU game is an embarrassment...Looks like two practice squads playing football while blindfolded


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> I got Bama & Wisconsin
> 
> This MSU/OSU game is an embarrassment...Looks like two practice squads playing football while blindfolded


I so just put something on my FB status to that same effect about MSU/OSU but because I am still hoping for the little guy (Boise State and the National Title) I am hoping Bama loses tonight, and let's be real the voters screw the big ten every year so it doesn't matter who wins that game tonight...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama and Badgers. I expect the Badgers to roll actually. Bama in a close one.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> I got Bama & Wisconsin
> 
> This MSU/OSU game is an embarrassment...Looks like two practice squads playing football while blindfolded


MSU's defense was all over the field. Granted OSU isn't great offensively, but a lot of that was MSU's doing defensively. MSU left a lot of points on the board, yes, but the defenses did a pretty good job.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> MSU's defense was all over the field. Granted OSU isn't great offensively, but a lot of that was MSU's doing defensively. MSU left a lot of points on the board, yes, but the defenses did a pretty good job.





Both defenses looked good because both offenses played/are horrible...

That Wisconsin/Neb game showed the gap between the best B10 team & the 2nd best and boy is it a big gap...

Alabama took a bit to finally hammer Florida but they looked good doing it..Florida will slide if Brantley is out long

South Carolina disappointed but they should've gotten at least 1 more play..Refs botched that last play

Too bad nobody pays attention to USC because Robert Woods is a monster..He'd definitely be a Heisman candidate


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Southern Cal is awful though. That always hurts a really talented player.

OU looked much better than Texas, but that's because they are this year. Records don't matter for next week's GAME OF THE YEAR.

Badgers, Bama, and OU looked like the best teams this week. LSU was kinda meh vs UK.

Clemson is really sneaking up the polls. They just might be a legitimate top 10 team. I'm still not quite believing because VT hasn't looked that good so far.

1. Bama
2. LSU
3. Wisconsin
4. OU
5. Okla St.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And Boise had an ugly game today, if we had shown up with a QB, that would have been a win, because TOP would have caused Boise to score 20 at best. This is the same defense that gave up 69 to Oregon 4 games ago and 35 to TT just last week. Moore threw 2 INT's, really starting to question his health. He's wearing a knee brace, and the rumors are he has an ACL injury.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> MSU's defense was all over the field. Granted OSU isn't great offensively, but a lot of that was MSU's doing defensively. MSU left a lot of points on the board, yes, but the defenses did a pretty good job.


Cousins has been playing like shit this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes he has, but he normally plays better at home anyways.

The D is gonna have to win some games for them if they wanna be a contender, though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Alabama has jumped Oklahoma in the AP poll..Oklahoma now 3rd, but still #1 in the Coaches poll..Guess coaches not impressed with who Bama & LSU are beating..

Arkansas has moved to 10th & Texas is 11th & Michigan is 12th..All 3 teams are overrated imo..Deserve to be ranked but not that high


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I enjoyed Nebraska getting demolished so much. The announcers did get on my nerve with the way they were praising Russel Wilson. It's like they were attempting to start a new religion, one of them was just gushing the whole game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

IMPULSE said:


> I enjoyed Nebraska getting demolished so much. The announcers did get on my nerve with the way they were praising Russel Wilson. It's like they were attempting to start a new religion, one of them was just gushing the whole game.


That had to have been Brent Musberger. Did he say the line "THERE'S THAT MAN AGAIN"?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

IMPULSE said:


> I enjoyed Nebraska getting demolished so much. The announcers did get on my nerve with the way they were praising Russel Wilson. It's like they were attempting to start a new religion, one of them was just gushing the whole game.


The guy played a flawless game in a high pressure situation...Of course they're gonna drool over him..I would have too


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Texas are so overrated. I hope Oklahoma beats them by 3+ TDs, which I fully expect will happen. While everyone is gushing over Alabama, LSU, and Oklahoma, Stanford are destroying everyone. Go Cardinal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas _is_* overrated.

Are people saying they're that good? They're playing mostly freshmen and sophomores right now.

Bama, LSU, and OU would kill Stanford. Who is Stanford playing?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll wait to judge Standford until I see them against Oregon, Arizona State & yes USC....I do think they probably have the easiest road of any other top team in a BCS conference though which will help them possibly be undefeated but lose BCS strength of schedule points...

From what I've seen as well the Big 12 powers of OU, OSU, and A&M, I think they are overrated with lame duck defenses...While OU's performance at FSU was impressive, I think a more legit offense would light them up and we saw what Arkansas did to A&M...I think their defenses tend to look strong because when they build big leads due to their high powered offenses, teams are pressed to played one dimensional which can play into their favor..Don't think they can handle a team with a smashmouth element


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was under the impression that Big 12 defenses were widely regarded as on the weak side. Fast and aggressive, but weak against the run. That conference is built for the passing game so it's just a matter of environment and coaching.

And they can handle smashmouth if it's slow and plodding. The SEC smashmouth teams are anything but that however.

edit: Wisconsin too. That's a fucking buzzsaw up in Madison. They're pretty scary.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, Wisconsin almost had 3 backs get to 1,000 yards last season. Glad they didn't, keeps Nevada in '09 as the only team to ever do it (albeit with a QB, as opposed to Wisconsin 3 RB's).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TCU jumping to the Big XII for 2012-13 as reported by CBS.

For those keeping track at home, including the BE who they'll never even play for, this is TCU's 5th conference in 10 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

James for Oregon just had a terrible arm injury. I hope he can recover and rebound from it. Really sucks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*why would that stupid female sideline reporter report that James wasn't crying. What.The.Fuck? *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anyone else got their big rivalry game coming up soon? 

Nevada vs UNLV is this weekend. The rivalry trophy is a 545 pound cannon that was fired after every touchdown by the possessor until UNLV fans broke it in '99. It is the heaviest and most expensive(10 k in '69) rivalry trophy on college football. The first time Nevada won it in Vegas in '72, our head coach convinced the airlines to let us dismantle the cannon and take it back to Reno on a plane 8*D UNLV had to pay for the repairs in '99, and found that someone had inscribed "University of Notta Lot of Victories" inside.

Since 1989 when we started playing each other every year (only played 4 times in the 80's), our head coach is 16-1 vs UNLV (fill-ins during his retirements 0-6). The all-time series is 21-15 in favor of Nevada, riding a series high 6 game win streak over UNLV.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah tomorrow is the Texas/OU game. GAME OF THE YEAR. Nothing compares. I've been to the game three times. It's a tough and expensive ticket to get, but seeing the game live is by far the best sporting event I've ever witnessed and best money I've ever spent on seeing a live game.

I'm not that optimistic this year with all the freshmen and sophomores, but you never know with this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Only rivalry games I'm looking forward to this season are Bama/LSU, OU/OSU, and for biased purposes Michigan/OSU...Maybe more if a few teams become dark horses later in the season like possibly Notre Dame/USC, Boise/TCU, Florida/FSU and a few others..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, there's no way Texas wins this game save turnovers, and OU is too good to do that. Gotta be realistic here. Plus after that Dallas debacle, the writing is on the wall. This just won't be my week. OU still sucks though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Texas by two on a late field goal. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Since it's an early game, the good thing is I won't have to hear Brent suck OU's cock for three hours.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Boomer Sooner.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Since it's an early game, the good thing is I won't have to hear Brent suck OU's cock for three hours.


haha, I wonder what's worse him doing that or Kirk Herbstreit fudge packing the Ohio State Buckeyes every week...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

OSU fans hate Kirk Herbstreit....and Mark May, but mainly Kirk


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

smh @ OU/Texas game...This should be a 35-0, 42-0 game right now, but there are some glaring weaknesses in OU...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

C'mon Texas. :sad:

I'm a Gators guy but I like Texas too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Too many penalties by OU, not enough discipline.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*After this game Kentucky might drop from the 118th ranked offense in the nation to the 120th ranked offense.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OU is just flat out better, by a lot. I know I'm stating the obvious though. There was hope before the game, but reality has tendency to smash hope in the nuts. This game is reminding me of 01 and that's not a pleasant memory.

I still have the fact that despite OU being pretty damn good, they still suck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it was fun watching Kentucky work it's way up to the 9th to 10th best team in the SEC over the last few years but our time at the top is over... back down to 12th *next year 13th* place we go.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

14th maybe even!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Time to see Gators get washed...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It's crazy how Kentucky is such a good basketball school but horrible in football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They spend their time and money recruiting for basketball and not for football. It costs a lot more to recruit for football because there are more players on a football team, a lot more too (same with upkeeping a football team). They don't have the resources to compete with LSU, Bama, Auburn, Florida, Georgia, etc in football, so they have to get their revenge on the court, which they do.

LOL @ Wake Forest beating Florida St.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I understand that but stuff like that has always seemed strange to me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Duke too, but they don't have quite the same excuse as UK does.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah and also Duke is one of the greatest basketball schools of all-time, I don't think I've ever seen a Duke football game.

Kentucky's losing so badly to South Carolina, they're down 47-3 with South Carolina's backup QB throwing for 4 TD's.

But I can't really talk because of the whooping the Sooners just gave the Longhorns.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What's Vandy's excuse? Focus on baseball? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Duke would beat Kentucky in football right now....by three touchdowns....using their lacrosse players.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UT Norman is pretty good. Their defense is not as good as it looked though. That game has a tendency to get out of hand when one team is playing freshmen and sophomores. The atmosphere of that game is unlike anything they've ever experienced and it's easy to get intimidated and overwhelmed by it. The offense is great in the passing game, but that's all they got. Teams like LSU and Bama not only have the speed to match OU, but they have the experience that Texas lacked. Plus they'll be better battle tested than the Sooners.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just googled and Duke's football team actually has a winning record.

I expected their record to be like 1-4 or something, they're 3-2. Caught me off guard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All three of those Duke wins are over Kentucky this year *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Duke's OC actually got hired away to San Jose State and was a hot commodity somehow, year before last.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Duke and UK have decent teams now and then when really good players slip through the cracks. Randall Cobb is one and so was the UK QB whose name escapes me right now. He led the Cats to a huge upset win over LSU a few years ago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tim Couch? Browns first pick in '99.

Oh that big, fat guy! The Giants back up QB, something lorenzo?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No not Couch, though he was pretty good in college. He was a big black/white dude. Looked him up. Andre Woodson.

LOL Jared Lorenzen the HEFTY LEFTY.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Horrible taunting rule..Took 7 points away from LSU because the punter gave a lil MJ typish shrug to the defender? Horrible call, horrible rule


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Horrible taunting rule..Took 7 points away from LSU because the punter gave a lil MJ typish shrug to the defender? Horrible call, horrible rule


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Just googled and Duke's football team actually has a winning record.
> 
> I expected their record to be like 1-4 or something, they're 3-2. Caught me off guard.


Sat, Sept 3
vs

Richmond

L
23-21
0-1 (0-0)Sat, Sept 10
vs

#6 Stanford

L
44-14
0-2 (0-0)Sat, Sept 17
@

Boston College

W
20-19
1-2 (1-0)Sat, Sept 24
vs

Tulane

W
48-27
2-2 (1-0)Sat, Oct 1
@

Florida International

W
31-27
3-2 (1-0):hmm:

A lousey 3-2 I'll call it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't take credit for this picture but I think it's hilarious and spot on. 









*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, especially given to fact that Vandy isn't even present (let alone Tennessee, Ole Miss, Miss St.) and no one noticed


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They're in the black frat, 'Stacks. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I see UT in the back between Auburn and LSU, but can see that for the Mississippi's. Vandy just doesn't come out in the sun.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yards: South Carolina - 635 Kentucky- 95

:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yikes, I mean Nevada lost to Oregon 69-20, but yards wise it was 603-521.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Penn state just scored over Iowa woo woo woo you know it.13-3 now I believe..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The shame of it is we have a fairly good defense...but they are on the field constantly and get worn down because we go three and out on offense so much. 

We have two tremendous defensive players in Danny Trevathan *who led the SEC in tackles last year* and Winston Guy. Those two players deserve so much better than this terrible excuse of a team.*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Penn State is actively recruiting Urban Meyer to take over the team next season. Awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard he might go to Ohio St. I'd MUCH rather him go to Penn St. seeing as how I really don't like Ohio St.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lamar Miller is so good.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I heard he might go to Ohio St. I'd MUCH rather him go to Penn St. seeing as how I really don't like Ohio St.


Yeah, that's what I was hearing too. However, a bunch of reports have flooded onto the net today that Penn State is recruiting him. A local paper in Pittsburgh actually reported that he met with Penn State's President and AD before the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I hope you get him. I'm pretty damn sick of Buckeye hype. I want to start hearing about Wolverine, Badger, and Nittany Lion hype.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Me too because he's probably the one guy that can bring Penn State back to prominence. His Ohio and Ohio State ties worry me though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No COrnhuskers I see MrMister


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That LSU team is pretty good.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> No COrnhuskers I see MrMister


Give me Huskers over Buckeyes any day. I just forgot about them is all. I don't have anything against them really.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hear Kentucky was playing well in the pre-game warmups... must have went downhill after that. 

This Georgia/Tennessee game is offensively defensive. 

*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Nebraska might wanna go back to the Big 12now...

Oh and every year Michigan has started out 6-0, they have went to the Rose Bowl...I'm not sayin, but I'm sayin lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They were mid tier in the Big 12 too for the most part. Everyone in the Big 10 is going to lose to the Badgers this year. So really Nebraska lost to a mediocre Ohio St. team. If they lose to Indiana or some shit, then they've got serious problems.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They're getting Wisconsin'd by a team who didn't know what positive yardage was just a week ago..Things are not looking up because now their schedule looks a bit tougher now due to their struggles


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

37-0









5 TO's, and they still couldn't score. The cannon is blue one year longer.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

I remember Andre Woodson. I thought he was a great NFL prospect. I was wrong. Very wrong.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nebraska really came back and won :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They did. Biggest comeback in Nebraska history. They'll be ok in the Big 10.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I just saw the shot Mark Barron laid on Aaron Rodgers' brother, and Jesus Christ, it was HUGE. Could've killed the man.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Nebraska really came back and won :lmao


i honestly couldnt believe they came back and won. what happened to osu?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

QB got hurt.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

People can blame Miller getting hurt but the comeback started with his fumble, not to mention it was the defense that collapsed...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fair warning.... 


Look out motherfuckers Joker Phillips is taking over the offensive play calling of the 118th ranked offense in football. 

FUCKYEAH!*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

2nd and 56 :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^I swear sometimes if Im online or on mobile ESPN or something and see a number as absurd as 2nd and 56, I think it's just an error..

Crossroad game for OSU this weekend vs. Illinois. If you look at their schedule, they really only have 1-2 more gimmies,and everything else including this week they are either the underdog or its a toss up. They dont win this week, then no bowl game for them imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mountain West and Conf USA are joining their suck in one craptastic 22 team league.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's our craptastic league! The idea is that the teams that would be leaving for the BE stay put in such league, right now I've seen reports that 4 of 5 teams feel that way (CFU the other). We want the BE dead just as much as anyone else, hope the ACC and Big XII pick em dry.

Though that means the BCS conferences get rid if the 2 team max rule.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Super Conference USA becomes reality, that will most likely influence Big 12, Big 10, Pac 12, ACC and SEC to get bigger for sure.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

lol @ the merge


It's like putting all the ugly ppl you can find under one roof...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WTF Michigan. You don't fucking play action on 4th and inches. 4th and 1 sure...but 4th and inches is a QB sneak every time. Idiots.

edit: WTF if that LSU punter got the taunt so did that Mich St. DB. Bullshit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan played almost as ugly as Michigan State uniforms..almost

4th & 1 call was a killer..Didnt like the use of Devin so much because it kept Denard from possibly getting into a rhythm 

#2 from MSU not getting kicked out bothered me..Punch a OL and try to rip Denard's head off while laying on the ground & still not get kicked out was crazy to me..Didn't really care for the taunt because I'm against that rule


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> WTF Michigan. You don't fucking play action on 4th and inches. 4th and 1 sure...but 4th and inches is a QB sneak every time. Idiots.
> 
> edit: WTF if that LSU punter got the taunt so did that Mich St. DB. Bullshit.


*

that taunting crap rule has to go... or at least be used more conservatively. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah whoever designed those Spartan uniforms doesn't understand the concept of contrast.

This game won't matter in Big 10 scheme of things. The Badgers will eat both of these teams.

Agreed Sabrina. It's one of the worst college rules ever.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Badgers tried to get Indiana to fire another coach for the 2nd straight year...I do think they're the class of the B10, but in a conference championship game, anything can happen...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least the MSU uni's look at the Maryland uni's from week one and laugh. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas game is going pretty much how I saw it going. Texas has flashes of being pretty good, but they're just too young.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Illinois has lost ALL of my respect..Middle of the 4th and you're down 17 at home to a team that has only completed 1 pass? my goodness


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'm not sure why I believed in Illinois either. They haven't done anything to warrant being 16 in the nation at all.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Yeah whoever designed those Spartan uniforms doesn't understand the concept of contrast.
> 
> This game won't matter in Big 10 scheme of things. The Badgers will eat both of these teams.
> 
> Agreed Sabrina. It's one of the worst college rules ever.


Don't sleep on MSU's D. Past two weeks they've gotten like 16 sacks. If they can stop the unneccesary penalties (i.e. the punch) they should make it a game. It's at home, under the lights. I don't think they'll win, but UW's first real road test will be easy? C'mon now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, Spartan defense is pretty good, you're right. They dominated the line of scrimmage. Terrible turnovers is what kept the Wolverines in the game really. But I will be shocked if Wisconsin doesn't throttle them by 3 TDs.

edit: I don't think I'm knocking State's defense either when I say that. I just think Wisconsin is that good. They're the best Big 10 team I've seen in some time.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I do think UW will win, but it'll be more because of our offense then our defense that lets us down. MSU has a nice rotation of 6-7 guys on the line and again, the homefield will play a factor. I'm seeing it somewhere between 10-14 point difference, which isn't a blowout but isn't all that close.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron Zook was coaching as if he was trying to get a job at OSU...smh


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

Saying UW will lose to MSU is like saying Ohio State will lose to Illinois...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The difference is Wisconsin is better than Ohio State has ever been in their history.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The difference is Wisconsin is better than Ohio State has ever been in their history.


I agree. #Wilson4Heisman.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

Denard Robinson proved yet again today he is the most overrated and over hyped QB in recent college football history. So bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wisconsin or Oklahoma? Who's better? *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Whiskey!


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Michigan played almost as ugly as Michigan State uniforms..almost
> 
> 4th & 1 call was a killer..Didnt like the use of Devin so much because it kept Denard from possibly getting into a rhythm
> 
> #2 from MSU not getting kicked out bothered me..Punch a OL and try to rip Denard's head off while laying on the ground & still not get kicked out was crazy to me..Didn't really care for the taunt because I'm against that rule


All of the plays Gardner got shows that your team has no faith in Denard to be a real QB. Your team just needs to end the gimmick now and move Robinson to WR. State is taking over football in MI just like we took over basketball, and yeah I know you beat us twice last year but you don't want to see Branden Dawson this year!! GO GREEN!!!:flip


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Chuckie370 said:


> I agree. #Wilson4Heisman.


His twitter is actually RussellManiaXVI, so maybe we could get behind him here :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm probably in the minority but I liked the MSU jerseys. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just thought it was retarded to have dark letters on a dark jersey. The gold helmet looked great.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, they looked good, just had no idea where the gold and black was coming from.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao WHY WOULD OU BE NO. 1 IN THE BCS?!?!?!? They're 4 or 5 at best. I swear to god this thing is biased in their favor somehow.


edit: Oh yeah gotta get this in. Bill Snyder might be the greatest football coach of all time. TWICE now he's brought K State from absolutely nothing and turned them into a solid team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

OU & Wisconsin both got the short end of the stick scheduling wise...OU lost to OSU last year in Stillwater and must go back there again this season..Badgers lost to MSU in East Lansing last year and must go back again this season..

Personally, I'd like to see a Wisconsin/Bama or LSU matchup just to see if either of those SEC defenses can put pressure on Wilson with that secret service O-line he has in front of him..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, I want to see Wisconsin vs Boise, just to see Boise get crushed.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Nah, I want to see Wisconsin vs Boise, just to see Boise get crushed.


Personally I'd take Boise vs. the loser of LSU & Bama...Beating Georgia doesn't mean much imo, especially considering Georgia doesn't play neither of those teams..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

New AP poll is out..K-State is 12th and they deserve it imo..Bill Snynder like someone in this thread already said, is one of the greatest coaches ever...My only gripe is West Virginia is 11th...How in the heck did they get so high?


South Carolina's Marcus Lattimore is out for the season which is a real bummer...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

First BCS

1. LSU
2. Alabama
3. OU
4. Okla St.
5. Boise St.
6. Wisconsin
7. Clemson
8. Stanford
9. Arkansas
10. Oregon


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

Wisconsin should be higher up. >_> 
But I see with their easy schedule (minus Nebraska, and the few others) that their 6-0 doesn't really mean as much.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If somehow Boise would make it to the title game ahead of an undefeated Wisconsin, I think the B10 would meltdown


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LSU is so damn physical. It's a shame LSU and Bama can't play one another for the national title.


----------



## Hulk Who? (Jun 2, 2008)

The only thing better than NC State beating Virginia, is gonna be watching Wisconsin beat Michigan State.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Wisconsin doesn't win by 30, I'll be shocked...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Whiskey not looking too good, blew a 14-0 lead and looking very ugly in the first half, down 16-14.

Yes, calling Wisconsin Whiskey does make them that much more loveable for me.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Whiskey not looking too good, blew a 14-0 lead and looking very ugly in the first half, down 16-14.
> 
> Yes, calling Wisconsin Whiskey does make them that much more loveable for me.


Being a Michigan fan I hate both teams, so I wish both teams would have terrible games, but the Spartans are playing well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Umm... yeah, anytime your D forces this to end a half, it's great.

INT, Safety, Blocked FG, Blocked punt for TD.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Robert Woods SHOULD be a Hesiman candidate..He'd be in my top 3(10 catches per game..13 yards per catch) but USC's NCAA woes will blackball him..

Umm and yeah..Wisconsin has shown the ***** in their armor..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Robert Woods SHOULD be a Hesiman candidate..He'd be in my top 3(10 catches per game..13 yards per catch) but USC's NCAA woes will blackball him..
> 
> Umm and yeah..Wisconsin has shown the ***** in their armor..


Plus Blackmon and Jefferies will over shadow him as they were thought as the best WR's coming in to the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HOLY SHIT. That is too fucking close. 

I'm saying it's barely a TD.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's a touchdown FOLKS!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Another Michigan St miracle. LOL, what an ending. That's an all time classic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Think of how close it was to not even have that chance? The fumble recovery in Wiskey territory was HUGE.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

For sure. That O-lineman played a large part in winning that game other than blocking.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Worst defended Hail Mary I've seen in some time..Only guy who jumped was the Badger WR, and he mistimed his jump

Oh, and OU is getting slapped around..Another national title for the SEC :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oklahoma can come back. There is a lot of time left here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If TT is doing this to OU what would LSU do?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not allowing the Sooners to come back that's for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* 

Musberger has hope FOLKS! lol*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like that call, but of course it didn't work. Not sure I should watch the rest of this game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was a Hatter call for sure. I liked it as well. *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm thinking that OU will come back and atleast make it a game. I don't like how TT is going for it on 4th down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sooners have already made it a game. That fumble earlier that went straight back to Landry Jones pretty much sealed the deal. OU will pull this out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, I think OU has this one unless their defense chokes it away. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Shit they might win by 2 TDs by the time it's said and done.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like how TT is milking absolutely NO clock here. *sigh**


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Does Texas Tech know that when you are ahead in the 4th you need to milk the clock? they snapped the ball with like 30 seconds left on the play clock.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, they're stuck in high tempo. That might be the only way they can move the ball. They needed a TD there. Sooners will score at least 2 more TDs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TKOK! said:


> Does Texas Tech know that when you are ahead in the 4th you need to milk the clock? they snapped the ball with like 30 seconds left on the play clock.


*They snapped the ball with 24 plus seconds at least three times that possession... possibly more times than that. 

Drove the ball all the way down the field and burned off 2 and a half minutes.... *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think OU just burned more time on their 3 and out than TT did on their previous 6-7 plays. 

Great stop by the TT D though*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and no Big12 championship this season makes this loss even more interesting in that conference...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well, Oklahoma will thump Kansas State next week, and all they have to do to win the conference after that is take care of Oklahoma State.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nebraska DE on twitter:

"@EMar46 S/O to ma boy @TravisLewis28 for having a couple tackles & winning against texas tech LMAOOO!!!! Maybe y'all should try C-USA”


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Well, Oklahoma will thump Kansas State next week, and all they have to do to win the conference after that is take care of Oklahoma State.


They'll still have the Aggies. So yeah, all they'll have left is Okla St. You're right.

Actually RBIII could give them problems, but the Bears D is worse than Tech's.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Given how OU's D played against Tech, it's not a given they'll win out..


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*What a night!!!!!! Go Green!!!!!! Time to go to bed so I can wake up before NFL games start.*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm liking Penn State's chances to win out and make it to the Big 10 Championship game. Defense has held it down all year and the offense is starting to finally come around. McGloin has finally settled in and it looks like the dual QB system is dead, and Silas Redd has been on a tear the last 4 weeks or so. We're gonna need Derek Moye back for the home stretch though if the offense is going to continue to click each week.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't know if I want to be 'that guy' but fuck it...



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't sleep on MSU's D. Past two weeks they've gotten like 16 sacks. If they can stop the unneccesary penalties (i.e. the punch) they should make it a game. It's at home, under the lights. I don't think they'll win, but UW's first real road test will be easy? C'mon now.


0 penalties. D didn't play totally great but got some turnovers and they did create points defensively. Cousins outplayed Wilson and they got some more of that magic in the back of the end zone (3rd straight year they've scored a GW TD on that side of the field - vs. UM 09, "Little Giants" last year, and Rocket).

Wisconsin did what Wisconsin does. Fools everyone feeding up on cupcakes and then blows a huge contest when there's pressure on them (MSU's been the underdog the last 2 years against them and shocked them). Boo fucking yeah.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You have the right to be "that guy". Well done with your prediction/analysis. You were right.

Badgers fooled a lot of people, me included, into thinking they were awesome by beating up on vastly inferior competition. I still think they should've beaten the Spartans, but the way I see it is, the Spartans outplayed a better team. I don't mean to take anything away from MSU. It's a GREAT accomplishment to defeat a team that has better players.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope someone is looking out for Brent Musberger after the Oklahoma loss. He might need constant observation and someone needs to hide all the knives in his house. 
*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Forget Musberger, Skip Bayless has been constantly demanding the firing of Stoops ever since Saturday night..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> You have the right to be "that guy". Well done with your prediction/analysis. You were right.
> 
> Badgers fooled a lot of people, me included, into thinking they were awesome by beating up on vastly inferior competition. I still think they should've beaten the Spartans, but the way I see it is, the Spartans outplayed a better team. I don't mean to take anything away from MSU. It's a GREAT accomplishment to defeat a team that has better players.


Yes, and it was without their best defensive pass rusher (Gholston). He deserved to be suspended, but Wilson would've been under fire even more with him back there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No miracles in Lincoln, just an old fashioned country ass whuppin. I'm sure Michigan St. isn't out of it yet though. Plus they have an easy schedule the rest of the way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Don't know if anyone else saw, but that was a dirty trip from Nebraska the play before their 3rd TD. The replays clearly showed it, but the announcers said nothing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Arkansas and VT should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No A&M dis? Or are they dead to you?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I expect the Aggies to choke. It's their nature. VT is playing DUKE, and Arkansas is playing Vanderbilt.

But yes, the Aggies are dead to me. We told them we don't have room on our schedule for them. Let em get their asses handed to them by the SEC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anyone see the NW vs Indiana highlights? NW is a solid midling B10 team that can dissect Indiana like the best of the conference :lmao 59-38

Damn, and that was a dirty ass play by Arkansas on Vandy's kick returner calling a fair catch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know what it is but Gus Johnson ALWAYS gets close games. It's pretty great.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm excited for OU to blow the overrated Wildcats out of the water. KSU's played nobody.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who has Oklahoma played? Nobody as well. They should win though.

Actually Red Raiders really are a good offensive team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I know, Nevada should have beat them 

And there goes OU chances, lost their starting RB.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mizzou over A&M at Kyle Field. Aggies you fucking suck.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Kansas State not looking very good early.

And glad i picked MizzoU to cover, I think.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the kansas state kicker should have never missed that chip shot. that deflated the team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Clemson gonna get beat by Georgia Tech. Somebody would've knocked them off eventually.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Nike is ruining college football. I liked the pro-combat uniforms a couple years ago, but now it's fuckin' ridiculous. Half of them make me want to vomit.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Stanford, would you stop failing and put away the damn SC Condoms please?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

GREAT Stanford/USC game..Best of season so far imo..Glad America is getting to see how good Luck AND Barkley is..Some knew about Luck but it's a coming out party for Matt


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

WOOOOOOOW


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fantastic game. That's a classic right there. Very impressed with Luck. He fucked up here and there, but he and the Cardinal kept battling.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Got some revenge on the Cheeseheads from last year even though their title hopes were destroyed last week. 

Even though we suck this year, that was one the craziest OSU games I've ever watched. Not as meaningful as the Purdue game in 02, the championship that same year, and the 06 Michigan Game but still crazy regardless. Braxton is gonna be a star when (hopefully) Urban Meyer takes over next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wisconsin's late game defense the past 2 weeks is some of the worst defense I've seen in late game situations in a long time..


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I legit thought they would run the table this year.. Glad they didn't.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wisconsin fans must really be depressed because this was their year..They finally had a QB that was more than just a game manager..They had a real playmaker, and now, they might not even make the B10 title game...They need Penn State to collapse AND OSU to lose again

Boise State fans are celebrating...If OU knocks off OSU and Oregon knocks off Stanford, they're in the title game..bad news is they will likely face SEC champ


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's hilarious to me, they were gonna run away with the Legends or Leader division (I still have no idea what teams are in which division), but regardless, now OSU can win their division after starting 0-2 in conference if they win out (I don't see it happening, mainly because of piss poor coaching/play calling, but it's possible) and Penn State loses one other conference game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well Kentucky is as bad as I thought they were. But a bright spot revealed itself tonight. Kentucky has a damn good true freshman QB Mr Smith so this actually gives me hope for the future!*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Silas Redd 6th in the country in rushing. Nice.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cody Fajardo, 70% completion percentage besting kellen Moore, but has like a 2/6 TD-INT split with 11 rushing TD's. Stud once he gets those picks down. 70% completion percentage for a freshman is damn good, and set the career record at his HS that produced 2 NFL QB's over the year (Beurlein and someone much older). Looking forward to 4 years of this, he's only been starting for 4 games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess Tech could come back, but how did this team beat Oklahoma? It's hilarious how the Red Raiders, almost every year, play one amazing game, and are really average to shitty the rest of the year.

I mean Texas is just repeatedly punching Tech in the face and Tech can't do shit.

edit: I'm almost embarrassed for Texas Tech. They are getting their asses kicked by the running game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As a note Mr, a Nevada team that lost 69-20 to Oregon two weeks before all of a sudden blows the game in Lubbock 35-34? Says how flukey TT can be this year  We'd have beat them if our QB didn't get a stinger at half time. Nevada was up 28-7 in the 3rd at one point.

TT vs OU was still hilarious though :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm still trying to figure out how bad edsall made this maryland team. he takes their best defensive player who was considered one of the top safeties and converted him to a linebacker the transition was rough and tate is now out for the year. then the best offensive player and the acc rookie of the year goes out and plays like crap under edsall. 

i'm still trying to figure out how this team took it to clemson and west virgina and be crap against everyone else.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone hear about the Penn State stuff? Sickening if true.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have not heard about anything regarding Penn St.

Speaking of the Big 10, Mich St. should be ashamed right about now.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Anyone hear about the Penn State stuff? Sickening if true.


As a student at PSU, I'm embarrassed and sickened. It's sad, and the perversion of one man will completely taint PSU for a long time. I'm really saddened by this and I hope people with no affiliation to Penn State will understand that one man's criminal acts and perjury of 3 others does not accurately represent the goodness of many Penn Staters.

Read at your own risk: this includes detailed explanations of sexual abuse toward minors committed by Jerry Sandusky, a former football coach at PSU. http://www.attorneygeneral.gov/uploadedFiles/Press/Sandusky-Grand-Jury-Presentment.pdf


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Penn State is taking the Big 10.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Since getting Sky+ in my room I've been watching more and more college football, and I actually enjoy it more than the NFL.

Naturally my team is Stanford because I spent 3 weeks there in 2009, was the best experience of my life.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Who's watching this LSU/Alabama though?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*the missed FG might come back to haunt 'Bama. 

And damn Richardson is a beast.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

They missed 2 FG's.

I still think Bama's gonna win...well, I hope they win it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Great Bama/LSU game..As a Michigan fan, I'm already dreading Michigan having to face Bama next year

-Ryan Broyles out for year is huge blow for OU & sad way to see him end his great career

-Michigan got hosed by refs today imo..I believe Hemingway had a TD, and a pass interference call should have been made on last play..Hard to swallow 2 reviews take 2TD's off board then a non PI call

-Nebraska's loss is a head scratcher..B10 is up for grabs and it seems no team deserves it..

-I'm really starting to believe if Matt Barkely comes back, USC will be a top 10 team next year

-Starting to look like Bama & LSU could STILL end year 1 & 2 the way this game is going


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Trent Richardson is god. After this game, its down to him and Luck for the Heisman in my eyes. I fucking hate the Big 10, so its nice to see all of their teams losing, but I know a few Northwestern fans and at least they're happy now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What a fucking dirty move by Tyrann Mathieu.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This game is better than UM/OSU in '06 and we still have OT!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

3 missed field goals.

Come on.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

There should be a rematch in January..Both deserve it to happen

Last 2 times BCS title game was held in Louisiana, LSU has won


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> This game is better than UM/OSU in '06 and we still have OT!!!!


I don't know about that..


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Penn State is taking the Big 10.


They have to win 2 of 3 against Wisconsin, Nebraska and OSU to finish the season to win most likely, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> They have to win 2 of 3 against Wisconsin, Nebraska and OSU to finish the season to win most likely, and I don't see that happening.


They'll be able to beat Nebraska and Ohio State. I don't know about their chances heading into Wisconsin though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

No idea how you could be so confident in that, considering Penn State hasn't beaten anyone.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> No idea how you could be so confident in that, considering Penn State hasn't beaten anyone.


Nebraska just lost at home to a team Penn State beat on the road a few weeks ago and well, Ohio State isn't exactly the same Ohio State this year. Given the way the defense has played and how Redd has been tearing up the field, there's no reason to believe those 2 games aren't extremely winnable. Like I said, the only game I'm worried about is Wisconsin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Penn State had trouble with Temple...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ohio State had trouble with Indiana..In short, all of these B10 teams are suspect


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ohio State isn't really built to blow teams out, because their offensive game plan is something out of the 1920s, but they probably have the most talent in the Big 10. Coaching is suspect.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Wisconsin is the most sound B10 team there is IMO. Anyone can lose any weekend though in the B10, there aren't the talented vs untalented teams.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Penn State had trouble with Temple...


Tbf, that was like week 3 or 4. The offensive is completely different now, they're finally stable at QB and Redd is tearing shit up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That LSU/Bama game was an eyesore.

And no, there shouldn't be a rematch. Bama blew it at home and both offenses were dreadful. Especially if OK St. or Stanford is still unbeaten.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eyesore? That was a classic and better than any shitty B10 game in a long time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Defense makes even the best offenses look like shit, though Penn State and Oregon both scored more against those teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a different dynamic. LSU and Bama didn't play to as high a level against Oregon and Penn State. Either could coast against Penn St. and still win. Defending Oregon is vastly different than defending Alabama. Also there was no game film for Oregon since it was the first game of the season (save last season). In addition, LSU and Bama had two weeks to prepare for this game. You can't really compare those games.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Eyesore? That was a classic and better than any shitty B10 game in a long time.


That Wisconsin/Michigan State game though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was a lot of fun for sure with a great ending. It just didn't have the same intensity.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Paterno should be getting killed on ESPN like they did with Tressel.. He enabled a child rapist for 12 years..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah what Tressel did pales in comparison to what Paterno and Penn State did. Actually, I can't even compare the two.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Paterno should be getting killed on ESPN like they did with Tressel.. He enabled a child rapist for 12 years..


Why are you comparing the two?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

JoePa reported what he saw. The school officials should be getting crucified over this instead of him.

On that note, Paterno keeps wanting to answer questions about this whole thing, but the school keeps canceling his press conferences and pulling him away from the media, and are now looking to get rid of him. Sounds very fishy to me...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah Paterno should have done more. If you see something wrong and you report it to your superior and NOTHING gets done then you reporter it to someone higher until something gets done about it. How Paterno could work a man like that for so long sickens me. I don't cut Paterno any slack in this.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Legally, McQuery & Paterno did everything right, but it's just the question of moral obligations that are hurting them..and word is McQuery has been fired..Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

HeatWave said:


> Legally, McQuery & Paterno did everything right, but it's just the question of moral obligations that are hurting them..


That's what I meant. In the legal sense, they did all they were required to do. Morally, they should've kept pursuing things over and over until something got done or someone told them "well, we didn't find anything wrong" then it's the school's responsibility.

I'm a Penn State fan, and I don't like how all the attention is on JoePa here. I can understand questioning his decisions in this case, but to basically crucify him over it and leave Sandusky out of the media coverage here is wrong. While not doing anything is wrong, they need to not forget who actually committed the crimes and who actually didn't report what they saw.

And I wouldn't be surprised if McQueary is out. He actually witnessed an incident and did absolutely nothing to stop it, then called his dad and asked him what to do before going to Paterno about it. That's pretty much stupidity at it's finest and morality at it's lowest right there.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Paterno did not see/witness anything. In 2002 a graduate assistant (Mike MCQuery) informed Paterno that he (McQuery) saw Sandusky in the showers with a boy of about 10 years of age. What McQuery actually said to Paterno is not clear. Paterno then went to his superior, AD Tim Curley, and informed him that McQuery had seen Sandusky in the shower with a boy.

Paterno did not do anything illegal, and the attorney general has even stated Paterno will not be charged with any crimes. However, Paterno, as an adult and as a person, had a moral obligation to have a full understanding of what McQuery saw when McQuery came to him - then, those two should have reported it to Ad Tim Curley and police. If Paterno did not question McQuery to have a full understanding of what he saw he should be ashamed, because he did not attempt to fill his moral obligation to society.

The most likely scenario, as it pertains to Paterno, is that he fulfilled his legal obligations, but he did not fullfil his moral obligations.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

At the end of the day, Penn State needs to clean house though because keeping anyone who has even the smallest part in this story will keep it going on...Penn St needs to clean house, take its pounding, and rebuild their reception..Sooner they do it, sooner they'll be ok..THIS will be a recruiting negative that will hurt them for some time


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Legally, McQuery & Paterno did everything right, but it's just the question of moral obligations that are hurting them..and word is McQuery has been fired..Can anyone confirm this?


McQuery informed the team today that he would likely not be with the team on Saturday against Nebraska.

Whether it happens 2 days ago, 2 minutes from now or 2 days from now, Penn State, as a University, cannot keep McQuery on the coaching staff. He told investigators he witnessed sexual abuse, but only told went to Paterno. What he told Paterno is unclear.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> At the end of the day, Penn State needs to clean house though because keeping anyone who has even the smallest part in this story will keep it going on...Penn St needs to clean house, take its pounding, and rebuild their reception..Sooner they do it, sooner they'll be ok..THIS will be a recruiting negative that will hurt them for some time


Pretty much.

No Penn State coach on any team can go to a high school student's game or home and tell the parents of the kid that their son/daughter will be safe at Penn State. This will have a lasting impression on a school that was supposed to be above even the tiniest of wrongdoing.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Paterno should be getting killed on ESPN like they did with Tressel.. He enabled a child rapist for 12 years..


Wrong.

Joe Pa reported what he heard about to the State College Police, AD, and President. They failed, not Joe Pa. They should be crucified, not Joe Pa.

At the end of the day, the President, AD, McQueary, and the police failed these kids much more than Joe Pa did. However, because he's Joe Pa, he takes all the heat which is disgusting. As a Penn State student, it is absolutely appalling to see the school's elite turn their back on a man who has literally given his life to that school and leave him to dry when he did nothing criminally wrong. The President, the AD, and the police should be the ones taken out to pasture and slaughtered because they were the ones that did nothing about it, tried to cover it up, and still let this disgusting human being still be apart of our "family". You can argue morality until the cows come home in terms of Joe Pa, but you're getting away from the real issue and the real issue lies with the President, AD, and police. 

It's a sad day to be a Penn State student, both past and present because not only have these scumbags tried to cover these horrendous acts up and still supported Sandusky through all these years despite them knowing what happened, but they betrayed a man who has quite literally meant everything to the college and has carried nothing but honor and prestige through his entire tenure along with pouring millions upon millions of dollars into the school itself and the community around it. 

This is something that makes me as a student sit back and ask myself if I really want to associate myself any longer with a school like this with these people in charge.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Joe Pa reported what he heard about to the State College Police, AD, and President. They failed, not Joe Pa. They should be crucified, not Joe Pa.
> 
> At the end of the day, the President, AD, McQueary, and the police failed these kids much more than Joe Pa did. However, because he's Joe Pa


joe pa reported nothing to the police when he knew and he should have

paterno hand picked the AD in '91 and everything revolves around that close-knit circle, so to absolve him of blame is naive but then again you a psu student


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

carribean_cool said:


> joe pa reported nothing to the police when he knew and he should have
> 
> paterno hand picked the AD in '91 and everything revolves around that close-knit circle, so to absolve him of blame is naive but then again you a psu student


Wrong. Joe Pa reported the allegation to the head of the Penn State PD and they didn't do anything.

A report has also surfaced that the Centre County DA refused to press charges against Sandusky in 1998.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hell, and the DA that refused to press charges has been missing for 7 years and is presumed dead.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Wrong. Joe Pa reported the allegation to the head of the Penn State PD and they didn't do anything.
> 
> A report has also surfaced that the Centre County DA refused to press charges against Sandusky in 1998.


the penn state pd? lol

there wasn't enough evidence to do anything in 1998 and no one was coming forward at that point for fear of committing psu suicide


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

carribean_cool said:


> the penn state pd? lol
> 
> there wasn't enough evidence to do anything in 1998 and no one was coming forward at that point for fear of committing psu suicide


So it's Joe Pa's fault the AD and President decided to act shady, the Penn State PD refused to notify other police forces, and the DA refused to press charges against Sandusky? Riiiiight. You sound as bad as the media. There are many more people at fault before you even get to Joe Pa.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Hell, and the DA that refused to press charges has been missing for 7 years and is presumed dead.


Story continues to get more unreal.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> So it's Joe Pa's fault the AD and President decided to act shady, the Penn State PD refused to notify other police forces, and the DA refused to press charges against Sandusky? Riiiiight. You sound as bad as the media. There are many more people at fault before you even get to Joe Pa.


i never said it was ALL his fault but you see this from an entirely biased POV

paterno had an influence with many football and athletic hirings there and curley was no different, and this and other incidents give the impression that there was an environment highly conducive to covering up the actions of psu's own

the fact that paterno never took it a step further on his own despite his superiors doing nothing seriously concerns me


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

carribean_cool said:


> i never said it was ALL his fault but you see this from an entirely biased POV
> 
> paterno had an influence with many football and athletic hirings there and curley was no different, and this and other incidents give the impression that there was an environment highly conducive to covering up the actions of psu's own
> 
> the fact that paterno never took it a step further on his own despite his superiors doing nothing seriously concerns me


Again, it's Joe Pa's fault he hired someone that turned out to be shady? Hindsight is 20/20, my friend. Vince hired Chris Benoit, is he at fault for that tragedy? Of course not. At the end of the day, Joe Pa has no control over the actions of grown men. 

Looked at it like this. Prior to 2002, Sandusky had been accused of this before and the DA refused to press charges. Then in 2002, Joe Pa heard (not seen) about an alleged incident and reported to the proper people, and nothing was done which likely gave Joe Pa the idea that it was just a repeat of years earlier when nothing was done amidst similar allegations. Some carelessness? Perhaps, but nothing malicious or purposefully harmful like some people try to make it out to seem.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Again, it's Joe Pa's fault he hired someone that turned out to be shady? Hindsight is 20/20, my friend. Vince hired Chris Benoit, is he at fault for that tragedy? Of course not. At the end of the day, Joe Pa has no control over the actions of grown men.
> 
> Looked at it like this. Prior to 2002, Sandusky had been accused of this before and the DA refused to press charges. Then in 2002, Joe Pa heard (not seen) about an alleged incident and reported to the proper people, and nothing was done which likely gave Joe Pa the idea that it was just a repeat of years earlier when nothing was done amidst similar allegations. Some carelessness? Perhaps, but nothing malicious or purposefully harmful like some people try to make it out to seem.


lol, you go to psu, you should know how close everyone is there. i live in northern montgomery county, pa and do not have any family alums and i even know that

sandusky was never charged because there was _insufficient evidence to prosecute_, not because the DA turned a blind eye to someone related to the university

whether or not university officials had a hand in withholding evidence is another story, but that's why they're being charged with perjury

thats how it works. paterno knew about the incident, mcqueary was reportedly affected by it, so why did nobody else come out?

ill tell you why, and that's because happy valley is the place to be and no one wants to be the person to shit in the punch bowl.

highly negligent at best by paterno ( with no signs of greatly decreased brain function just yet ) and at worst their inner circle, which is held together by joe pa, supported a known pedophile and molester and covered it up


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

carribean_cool said:


> lol, you go to psu, you should know how close everyone is there. i live in northern montgomery county, pa and do not have any family alums and i even know that
> 
> sandusky was never charged because there was _insufficient evidence to prosecute_, not because the DA turned a blind eye to someone related to the university
> 
> ...


I was with you until your last sentence. Joe Pa and Sandusky WEREN'T close friends like the media are currently trying to portray. They weren't as close as say Joe Pa is with his current defensive coordinator, Tom Bradly. So no, he didn't support an alleged pedophile (Joe Pa only had knowledge of allegation, which are not the same as actually knowing and seeing, be real). Also, he didn't cover anything up. Do you know what a cover up is? He notified the AD and head of Penn State PD. That's not a cover up. What the President and AD did is called a cover up. You're watching too much ESPN, bro.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> I was with you until your last sentence. Joe Pa and Sandusky WEREN'T close friends like the media are currently trying to portray. They weren't as close as say Joe Pa is with his current defensive coordinator, Tom Bradly. So no, he didn't support an alleged pedophile (Joe Pa only had knowledge of allegation, which are not the same as actually knowing and seeing, be real). Also, he didn't cover anything up. Do you know what a cover up is? He notified the AD and head of Penn State PD. That's not a cover up. What the President and AD did is called a cover up. You're watching too much ESPN, bro.


now you're putting words in my mouth

i never said that they were close friends, re-read it again, and i never said HE covered it up either

what prevented him from coming forward after no action was taken by the authorities? 

"coach, i just saw coach sandusky in the shower with a kid, what should i do?" how does that not weigh in on a person's mind?

again, you keep acting like that since he reported it, he deserves no blame whatsoever

you also tell me to stop watching espn and believing false crap but in reality you're a psu student that is clearly biased to the point of seeing the facts differently

there are too many questions, and of course the psu faithful are going to take to the streets, and in front of joe pa's house, and to the BOT. 

why? because theirs and your realities are being questioned and there's no other way for an insulated community to handle this but to stick by their own.

you guys are basically on your own here.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

carribean_cool said:


> now you're putting words in my mouth
> 
> i never said that they were close friends, re-read it again, and i never said HE covered it up either
> 
> ...


What prevented him from coming forward? Uhh...the fact that years earlier the DA didn't have enough evidence to prosecute Sandusky. After nothing was done, it's reasonable to believe that it's just history repeating itself and that once again there isn't enough evidence to proceed. Lets remember, we have no idea if Joe Pa followed up with the AD and President or not and if he did, we have no idea what was or wasn't told to him. Too many unknowns right there. I mean for all we know Joe followed up and was told that an investigation was done and nothing was found, which wouldn't surprise me at this point because the AD and President are still going to lengths to cover up this story and keep everyone quiet.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> What prevented him from coming forward? Uhh...the fact that years earlier the DA didn't have enough evidence to prosecute Sandusky. After nothing was done, it's reasonable to believe that it's just history repeating itself and that once again there isn't enough evidence to proceed. Lets remember, we have no idea if Joe Pa followed up with the AD and President or not and if he did, we have no idea what was or wasn't told to him. Too many unknowns right there. I mean for all we know Joe followed up and was told that an investigation was done and nothing was found, which wouldn't surprise me at this point because the AD and President are still going to lengths to cover up this story and keep everyone quiet.


lol, dude, every post you make contradicts the one before it, read them

you said in the first post that sandusky was not charged because the DA refused to prosecute; you did not give a reason other than explaining that everyone around happy valley, including state and local law officials, tried to sweep this under the rug.

now you're saying that it was _fact_ that there wasn't enough evidence?

you also say that "we have no idea if joe pa followed up with the AD and president" when that is the exact point that you've been trying to make and defend this whole time, rotfl, jeebus.

psu people are in such a state of shock and denial but i had no idea it was this bad


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Eyesore? That was a classic and better than any shitty B10 game in a long time.


2/3's of each teams game was pathetic. LSU basically sat on the ball and played afraid (which I don't blame them after Lee's two INTs). Bama was making my local HS kicker look like a stud with all the errors they made in that phase. The defenses were great, but the inability of those offenses had a great part in doing that.

Look, I enjoy a defensive battle as much as anyone, but the whole second half it just seemed like LSU played scared offensively and Bama poorly executed and made some bad decisions. I'm not hating on either teams gameplans, but my god if that was the same two teams in a Texas and Texas A&M uniform people wouldn't be going and saying it was an instant classic. Just because a game is tight doesn't mean it's a good game. All of the mistakes/errors made made me annoyed more then anything. I was glad when it was over because then I could be done with the FG fest.

I don't mind either coaches strategy, but I'm not jumping up and down as a fan of that game, either. I can probably find 5 games in the past two weeks that have been more compelling - gameplay wise. The hype of those games obviously aren't as big, but it was more entertaining to me.

And the Big 10's had some nice games already - MSU/UW, OSU/UW, ND/UM (although that game annoyed me as well since it was more ND's d giving it away then UM earning it).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You watched a different game than I did.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I only saw the 2nd half as I was working, but after Lee threw that 2nd INT (which was a bad throw) LSU really played it safe. In fact, they only threw 3 times in the last quarter and a half. 

And Saban kicking that FG in overtime? Really? A 52 yarder? Throwing his first two times in that OT possession fucked them over since a FG was gonna be hard pressed for them to get by.

It was a solid game, but nowhere near a great complete game or instant classic. Defenses were outstanding (as expected) but both QB's showed how weak the SEC's QBing is this year. I didn't feel excitement with this game at all at the end. After Bama missed the FG I went to bed because I knew LSU would play it safe and try the FG and not dare put it in the air. Just... not my cup of tea.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We can just agree to disagree. I'm baffled anyone didn't think that was a great game. You're not alone either, so I'm not really aiming that just at you.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> What prevented him from coming forward? Uhh...the fact that years earlier the DA didn't have enough evidence to prosecute Sandusky. After nothing was done, it's reasonable to believe that it's just history repeating itself and that once again there isn't enough evidence to proceed. Lets remember, we have no idea if Joe Pa followed up with the AD and President or not and if he did, we have no idea what was or wasn't told to him. Too many unknowns right there. I mean for all we know Joe followed up and was told that an investigation was done and nothing was found, which wouldn't surprise me at this point because the AD and President are still going to lengths to cover up this story and keep everyone quiet.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> We can just agree to disagree. I'm baffled anyone didn't think that was a great game. You're not alone either, so I'm not really aiming that just at you.


and we've seen what LSU's defense did to Oregon and what Bama did to Penn St so it's not like both offenses suck, it's just that 2 great defenses battled it out...Nobody can name another team in the country that can hold LSU or Bama out of the endzone


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Joe Pa to retire at end of season..Sad to see it end this way


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The president has to go as well and anyone associated to this. It's unbelievable that no one in that university spoke to the police/any investigation until 2010. Just sickening.

I read that Jerry Sandusky was on campus as recent as last week.. How do you allow that to happen, knowing what kind of monster that man is?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> You watched a different game than I did.


*He's a Big 10 guy.  The same type of fan that thought Ohio State had a shot in hell in any championship game they played against the SEC.  I'm not sure objectivity is an option. 

*

I'm just poking fun btw


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well OSU did beat Arkansas last year :no:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Don't try to associate me with the suckeyes, even if they've been the leagues most consistent team in the past decade. :side:

And I really wanna see Stanford take on LSU in the championship game. I know they've beaten up mainly on cupcakes and their D isn't too great but I think Andrew Luck would have some success against them.

Plus having OK St would just make it ugly since they can't play D at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But Stanford can? I want Stanford in the title game too. Luck is on that LSU level, but I'm not sure his supporting cast is. Still, it's the most interesting matchup. I'm not convinced the Cardinal can beat the Ducks though. Hey look, we're gonna find out Saturday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Stanfords D isn't all that convincing either, I agree, but their offense is more ball control and they could try to play keep away with it and take up lots of time. I don't think they'll get past the Ducks, though.

Or, y'know, fuck it all and throw Boise in there to see how they do. This might be their last real chance since Moore is a senior. They might be able to pull one out of their ass...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What's the best defense Luck has went against since he became starting QB at Stanford? 2010 Va-Tech? You could argue a shot against LSU would be his 1st real test against a really good defense


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.com/columnis...11e0-9ae5-001a4bcf6878.html#user-comment-area

This article about Penn State ran in APRIL and nobody said anything.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Standford's defense was top ten last year, and is 10th right now. 

As for Luck, last season he played against two top 25 defenses. Oregon (8th) and Notre Dame (25th). He was good vs Oregon, and okay vs ND. 

As for this season, he has to see a top 25 defense, but Oregon is 9th right now. So, that'll be a top defense. But yeah, LSU is king of defense this year. And would be his stiffest test, no question.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oregon with a top 10 defense? How does that happen?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Depends on what the defense is off of. Know Nevada got 500+ yards, but only managed 20 points, and then they played FCS Missouri State as well. And the bottom of the Pac 12 isn't much better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pac12 isnt a good conference...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

paterno just got fired officially

hate to see it end that way, but i cant say i have any sympathy for him at all


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Paterno out but McQueary keeps his job..smh


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They did the right thing on cleaning most of the house, but yes it's a joke that McQueary still has a job.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

should have fired the entire staff.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Who the fuck was letting those students ask questions? Most of those were fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wanna feel sorry for Paterno but I just can't. I don't know how to put into words my thoughts right now so I wont even try. This whole situation pisses me off to no extent. Fuck!*


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^
fuck indeed


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Paterno had to go, but if you get rid of him for not doing anything how in the hell is McQueary still on staff let alone going to be allowed on the field on Sat.? Knew it was going to end this way with the scandal just getting bigger and bigger and no way could Paterno get on the field for another game.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Now idiot students rioting on the campus..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Now idiot students rioting on the campus..


Might need to shut down Penn State if that's the case. I'm not joking.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

While I'm not really in favor of the rioting, I do understand their anger to a degree..Under no circumstance should Paterno be the scapegoat for this situation, and it's sad that he is..He should be shown the door but not the scapegoat for this situation...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah let's just hope they yell and scream and don't do anything stupid.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

The story is getting covered on CNN from PSU, and I don't really see anything terrible other than a large congregation of students.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Wonder if -Mystery- is among them? Really hope no one gets hurt rioting over this.

And Paterno shouldn't be the only scapegoat, but you can't tell me if he went and said something he wouldn't have had a voice as loud or louder then the president of the university. And no way should Paterno be allowed to be able to go out the way he wants after this.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> While I'm not really in favor of the rioting, I do understand their anger to a degree..Under no circumstance should Paterno be the scapegoat for this situation, and it's sad that he is..He should be shown the door but not the scapegoat for this situation...


He's not the scapegoat.. He's just the biggest name to go. He, the AD, the president, the WR Coach/AG never said a word about any of this to police until 2010. They all deserve to go. Obviously Paterno is going to get a bigger reaction/media play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KingCrash said:


> Wonder if -Mystery- is among them? Really hope no one gets hurt rioting over this.
> 
> And Paterno shouldn't be the only scapegoat, but you can't tell me if he went and said something he wouldn't have had a voice as loud or louder then the president of the university. And no way should Paterno be allowed to be able to go out the way he wants after this.


But what does it tell you about Penn St that as big as Paterno is, he goes to his bosses about a situation like this and they do nothing about it?..Interesting thought imo...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

People rioting over this shit scares me. If it's true.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

People will riot over anything. When Lane Kiffin left here people lost their shit and started to burn shirts and mattresses on campus and that isn't in the same league as this.



HeatWave said:


> But what does it tell you about Penn St that as big as Paterno is, he goes to his bosses about a situation like this and they do nothing about it?..Interesting thought imo...


But if he pressed them about it they'd do something. At the very least he should have also contacted police about it. And Sandusky was still allowed to come on campus with children so whatever they did or didn't do about an investigation why the hell was that allowed?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

And how the fuck does McQueary *KEEP* his job?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KingCrash said:


> People will riot over anything. When Lane Kiffin left here people lost their shit and started to burn shirts and mattresses on campus and that isn't in the same league as this.
> 
> 
> 
> But if he pressed them about it they'd do something. At the very least he should have also contacted police about it. And Sandusky was still allowed to come on campus with children so whatever they did or didn't do about an investigation why the hell was that allowed?


But in a allegation like this, why would they need to be pressed? Did they have reason to not believe Paterno & McQueary?...Why did the police let Sandusky off the hook years before? Why is McQueary keeping his job?..Alot of different things & pieces that makes this whole situation sketchy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

KingCrash said:


> People will riot over anything. When Lane Kiffin left here people lost their shit and started to burn shirts and mattresses on campus and that isn't in the same league as this.


That's what worries me. You can basically manipulate a giant mob to do ANYTHING no matter how irrational. Imagine if someone could use that to their advantage?


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

> greggdoyelcbs *I see 4,000 students. And 3 cops.* Gotta be more cops somewhere. But more students are coming too.


This may get worse before it gets better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It seems like from what I'm hearing from reporters is that the students aren't being hostile at all. So that's good if it's true.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> But in a allegation like this, why would they need to be pressed? Did they have reason to not believe Paterno & McQueary?...Why did the police let Sandusky off the hook years before? Why is McQueary keeping his job?..Alot of different things & pieces that makes this whole situation sketchy


Definitely don't understand why McQueary still has a job or why it took police so long to pull together a case but even with that letting Paterno, the president and the rest go is still the right decision for them.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Joe speaks



> psufootblog Joe Paterno has just come out to address the crowd. Urged the students to "go study" and pray for the victims. Video forthcoming.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

To hear about this kind of stuff is so disturbing. Penn State is going to suffer hard for this. What a way for Joe Paterno to go out too. He seems like a scapegoat more than anything else here.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They flipped a media truck and police are spraying mace.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*People can be so stupid. I hope those people that are doing the vehicle flipping are arrested.*


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

JoePa has a legion of fans and I'm sure Sandusky has his share of defenders, too.

But let's be honest about this situation.

This is gonna be a long winter for Penn State. It's bad enough that the program is about to be bombed out and depleted, but JoePa shouldn't be absolved of all blame, even though you can bet people are already working on their defenses. 

But I still don't get how the VP and the AD (allegedly) tried to say it was just "horsing around" knowing damn well a lot worse went on there. That's just low. They've been used to controlling the situation for years. They held closed practices and just about everything associated with Penn State football was always under their control. 

If JoePa thinks this is just gonna go away, he's even more foolish than he was letting Sandusky stick around campus knowing what Sandusky was into.

Penn State is gonna suffer from this for a while.

Oh and why the hell did Penn State think it was a good idea for Sandusky to have a kids' sports camp on campus in 2009?


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

KingCrash said:


> *Wonder if -Mystery- is among them?* Really hope no one gets hurt rioting over this.
> 
> And Paterno shouldn't be the only scapegoat, but you can't tell me if he went and said something he wouldn't have had a voice as loud or louder then the president of the university. And no way should Paterno be allowed to be able to go out the way he wants after this.


damn, beat me to it

i didn't think full scale riots would happen, but at the same time paterno was literally everything to that school


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ppl have defended Michael Jackson, R Kelly, and countless of others..People wear shirts that say "Free [Insert Name Here]..There will always be ppl who see things different..Don't believe none of them are saying child abuse is cool, they just don't agree with how things went down..I'm not gonna condemn them or praise them, just realize they aren't the first to fight for who they have admiration for & they won't be the last..But they know this needed to happen. They just didn't want it this way...Nobody did


I am a bit dissapointed in media members on twitter condemning PSU students though...


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

its not over yet........

just saw on twitter that more details about the sandusky case are coming out that will "horrify" people


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

carribean_cool said:


> its not over yet........
> 
> just saw on twitter that more details about the sandusky case are coming out that will "horrify" people


rumor is that they (not sure who they is) sat on the grand jury report until joepa got win 409. if true, i am even more disgusted. that's truly putting a fucking game over traumatized victims.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> rumor is that they (not sure who they is) sat on the grand jury report until joepa got win 409. if true, i am even more disgusted. that's truly putting a fucking game over traumatized victims.


no........ it's supposed to worse than that

psu insider said he literally got physically sick


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

If people aren't horrified already by the current allegations, I'd be surprised, but I suppose it could get worse.. Honestly don't want to know what it is, but I'm sure it will come out soon. 

Sandusky is a monster, and it's a shame that the few people who knew about it did nothing to stop him.


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

Made after the Ohio State controversy :










Oh, I could so enjoy the irony and hypocrisy if it weren't in a situation so horrific.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Mikey Damage said:


> rumor is that they (not sure who they is) sat on the grand jury report until joepa got win 409. if true, i am even more disgusted. that's truly putting a fucking game over traumatized victims.


Did you know that someone actually wrote an article on Sandusky's child rape allegations from 1998 and his dissapearence from the program among other things earlier this spring? Article was dated April I believe..Read it earlier today


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't help but laugh at the Penn State protesters. :lmao*


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

carribean_cool said:


> no........ it's supposed to worse than that
> 
> psu insider said he literally got physically sick


Not sure I want to know to be honest, all things child abuse make me angry as well as physically sick.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

BorneAgain said:


> Made after the Ohio State controversy :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny thing is, it will still be correct because there will be no NCAAA investigation from this. Nothing to investigate that's against the rules. It's a legal issue, not a NCAA issue.



> Regarding the ongoing Penn State criminal investigation, the NCAA is actively monitoring developments and assessing appropriate steps moving forward. The NCAA will defer in the immediate term to law enforcement officials since this situation involved alleged crimes. As the facts are established through the justice system, we will determine whether Association bylaws have been violated and act accordingly. To be clear, civil and criminal law will always take precedence over Association rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Supposedly the rumor about something even more sickening that was to come out to day is reportedly the kids were being pimped by Sandusky to donors of his foundation


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Supposedly the rumor about something even more sickening that was to come out to day is reportedly the kids were being pimped by Sandusky to donors of his foundation


it goes farther than that from what i heard

my brother _shattered_dreams_ that posts here knows more

apparently paterno is not as innocent as once thought.......


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

carribean_cool said:


> it goes farther than that from what i heard
> 
> my brother _shattered_dreams_ that posts here knows more
> 
> apparently paterno is not as innocent as once thought.......


If this is true, then those protesters will finally realize what morons they were. Too bad it'll take that to make them realize this though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone else hearing that the players are gonna boycott this week's football game?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I've seen rumors of such, but nothing substantial.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They shouldn't boycott. Joe Pa would want them playing that game. I shouldn't speak for Joe Pa, but he did say "go study" which can be equated to "go live your lives." So yeah they need to play and play hard. Huskers are bent on their destruction and don't give a shit about what's going down in State College.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is anyone taking PSU to cover this weekend?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not me. I got the Huskers in a romp, even before this shit went down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I picked Nebraska as well. I think they'll win by at least three touchdowns. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

OSU will be losing 5 scholarships over the next 3 years due to violations..Still don't understand how they got less than USC, but whatever...

Is the Penn St team now the villains in every game for here on out? If Penn St rallies to play in Rose Bowl or at least B10 title game, boy that would be something...But the consensus probably is, they're really gonna crumble now..

I personally don't understand why so many media movers want Penn St to postpone the game on Saturday...


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Penn State wanting to repair its image and letting the world know they don't condone covering up sexual abuse of children by coaches>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Paterno getting one last game to pass Amos Alonzo Stagg and leaving on his terms.

And as for his getting a phone call: So what? He kinda had it coming to him, especially when he all but told the board of trustees to back off and focus on other things so he could coach. The height of arrogance.

When you're a leader of men, you set the example. That's why he got fired.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

And something else......

That "riot" shows just how out of touch and lost some of these Penn State fans are. Did they not hear when JoePa himself said he wished he'd done more? And yeah, he did the legally correct thing in telling his supervisors, but no one - NO ONE - went to the cops. You'd think Joe Paterno, a man who talked about winning with character and class and doing the right thing for decades at Penn State, would have stepped up and told a cop what he saw. There's no excuse for flipping over news vans and hitting cops and reporters with rocks just to voice your displeasure, which is poorly directed to begin with. Right now, rallying for JoePa can be taken as agreeing with turning a blind eye to a horrific chain of abuse just so the school can win a few more football games.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

HeatWave said:


> OSU will be losing 5 scholarships over the next 3 years due to violations..Still don't understand how they got less than USC, but whatever...
> 
> Is the Penn St team now the villains in every game for here on out? If Penn St rallies to play in Rose Bowl or at least B10 title game, boy that would be something...But the consensus probably is, they're really gonna crumble now..
> 
> I personally don't understand why so many media movers want Penn St to postpone the game on Saturday...


those 5 scholarships being taken away are self-imposed from tOSU. 

Very possible the NCAA comes in, and puts forth even more punishment.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah ok..thx for the clarification


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

this may be hard to believe but today i found out some disturbing info regarding the sandusky case

are there any spoiler tags here? not sure if i can post this in the open but ill pm interested parties


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

carribean_cool said:


> this may be hard to believe but today i found out some disturbing info regarding the sandusky case
> 
> are there any spoiler tags here? not sure if i can post this in the open but ill pm interested parties





Spoiler: sandusky



spoiler[/spoiler.]

remove the .


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

sjones8 said:


> And as for his getting a phone call: So what? He kinda had it coming to him, especially when he all but told the board of trustees to back off and focus on other things so he could coach. The height of arrogance.


Probably would have been worse for everybody involved if they dragged Paterno out of his house to the building they were meeting in, told him he was fired and then having him come out and tell the crowd that surely would have followed him that he was fired. 

And the trustees don't want McQueary fired but now they're requesting that he not be on the field for Saturday. If you didn't want all the cameras on him in the first place you should have just dumped him yesterday.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

carribean_cool said:


> this may be hard to believe but today i found out some disturbing info regarding the sandusky case
> 
> are there any spoiler tags here? not sure if i can post this in the open but ill pm interested parties


*If this info has to do with specifics on what Sandusky did to those little boys don't even bother posting it... spoiler tags or not.


btw, McQueary should be let go as well. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like the only reason McQueary is still around is because they weren't aloud to legally discuss anything that wasn't on the schedule with a certain amount of notice. Since only the president and Joe pa were on slate, they need to have another meeting for it.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

was that a threat of being banned hit-girl?

was about to post, its nothing graphic


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

carribean_cool said:


> this may be hard to believe but today i found out some disturbing info regarding the sandusky case
> 
> are there any spoiler tags here? not sure if i can post this in the open but ill pm interested parties


PM me please...


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

rep it to me carribean_cool, if you think its really legit


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I didn't think it was too bad to post CC, i read it.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> OSU will be losing 5 scholarships over the next 3 years due to violations..Still don't understand how they got less than USC, but whatever...
> 
> Is the Penn St team now the villains in every game for here on out? If Penn St rallies to play in Rose Bowl or at least B10 title game, boy that would be something...But the consensus probably is, they're really gonna crumble now..
> 
> I personally don't understand why so many media movers want Penn St to postpone the game on Saturday...


OSU will still get hit with more, but it will still be less then USC. OSU got the failure to monitor charge, and not the lack of institutional control, which is worse, and what USC got. I think they'll get a one year bowl ban (USC got 2), and at least I'm hoping they serve that this year.

ESPN would like people to believe OSU's 'scandal' is worse then USC's, but it's not.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

Spoiler: psu



From what I heard today from down the grapevine from a PSU alum with good contacts, this could get ugly in a hurry with people looking into things.

Sandusky ran Second Mile as a pedophile ring that set up kids with charity and possibly even university donors for...... well, you know, read the Grand Jury report for a better idea.

Paterno knew going back to the early 90's of Sandusky's actions, and covered them up whenever possible to protect the university's image.

One specific cover-up involved a former player that was molested, who was then kept quiet with a high-profile job straight out of college that was set up by Paterno/PSU connections.

Word is McQueary is being kept on staff to protect everyone involved from even more disgrace; he wants to go public with this and doing so could possibly put JoePa at risk for perjury charges.

Also, speculation is that Sandusky retired in '99 because he was "forced" by Paterno and PSU officials after the '98 incident that became public when one victim's mother confronted Sandusky.

The DA from Centre County, that prosecuted that case for the county, has been missing for years and the hard drive from his PC was ripped out when they searched his home. 

The fallout is about to get alot worse, and now the students are being hurt by internships and funding being dropped by companies not wanting to be associated with the scandal.

Please do not reference me on this site or elsewhere as the source, just passing stuff along.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^
oh yeah, i've heard that rumor. i'm sure the truth will come out soon



> Multiple sources connected with the Penn State football team tell TMZ ... coaches held a meeting with players today and told them their friends and family should show support for ousted coach Joe Paterno by wearing white to the game on Saturday.
> 
> It's a bold move, considering there is a university-wide move for people in the stands to wear baby blue to support the alleged sexual assault victims of Jerry Sandusky.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

carribean_cool said:


> was that a threat of being banned hit-girl?
> 
> was about to post, its nothing graphic


*banned? Nah, but if you would have posted something like that after I told you not to then that possibility would have been open.  

Having read what you posted, you really don't need to put it in spoiler tags. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DanTheMan07 said:


> OSU will still get hit with more, but it will still be less then USC. OSU got the failure to monitor charge, and not the lack of institutional control, which is worse, and what USC got. I think they'll get a one year bowl ban (USC got 2), and at least I'm hoping they serve that this year.
> 
> ESPN would like people to believe OSU's 'scandal' is worse then USC's, but it's not.


OSU's scandal is worse...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I geuss mcclery isn't going to be on the sidelines but in the press box on saturday.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

Shouldn't Paterno be arrested and put on trial as well if he knew and covered it up. That is called criminal conspiracy and he could serve a hefty sentence with that.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

New Blood said:


> Shouldn't Paterno be arrested and put on trial as well if he knew and covered it up. That is called criminal conspiracy and he could serve a hefty sentence with that.


So far there's no reason to believe he knew it was a cover up. but yeah he would probably be put on trial if there was any reason to believe he did.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

You don't throw a Superman cape on for a man who helped cover up sexual assaults on kids. All of Paterno's accomplishments in football will be forever drowned out and forgotten because of his total lack of a Vertebral column.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well Paterno did just hire a hot shot defense attorney from DC today.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Well Paterno did just hire a hot shot defense attorney from DC today.


Well if he knew about the 1998 deal then he will be under perjury charges.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Why the fuck is Mcqueary not fired. Fuckhead witnesses the rape and doesn't stop it or go to the cops.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Wasn't Paterno just told of what happened and didn't actually witness it. Pretty sure you can't face trial for that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm not sure. It depends on what he knows I guess. But I don't think you hire a defense attorney unless you think you are about to be charged with something.

The plot thickens.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well there's the 99 thing that he might have to worry about. if he knew his friend had been suspected of molesting before the 2002 incident then he could be in big trouble.

Him hiring a defense attorney is probably a precautionary measure.So far there's no reason to believe he did anything wrong legally.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TKOK! said:


> Well there's the 99 thing that he might have to worry about. if he knew his friend had been suspected of molesting before the 2002 incident then he could be in big trouble.
> 
> Him hiring a defense attorney is probably a precautionary measure.So far there's no reason to believe he did anything wrong legally.


Only thing about 98 incident is a state investigator was involved, no charges were filed, and the parent stopped fighting it after that...It's becoming obvious to me, they won't fire McQueary because he's considered a whistleblower and I believe can sue if he's fired..Possibly why Paterno got a lawyer too


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i wish uconn would take their coach back for my sanity. between this failure of the season, and having to memorize numbers to recognize players i've gave up on the team. i really gave up b/c it's screen galore offensively and i hate screens.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why do you hate screens? Or do you mean the WR screen, cause that play is a piece of shit. TE and RB screens are where it's at.

The point of the screen is misdirection and surprise after all. You don't really fool anyone when you pass to a WR. The bubble screen is one of the dumbest plays ever devised.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

wide receiver screens. the steelers overdose on it and it's become an substitution for the running game. half of the time the steelers lose yards on them but the offensive coordinator still convinces himself that it's worth repeating.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The RB screen, when executed correctly, might be top 5 one of my favorite plays in football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

42-0 Okla St over Texas Tech in the 2nd Q. OU's loss to Tech looks more and more baffling every week and that loss better keep them out of the title game if everyone else has 1 loss.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Whew. Put an asswhopping in the first half then defense held enough late to make it a convincing victory. Sweet revenge. Now take care of Indiana and Northwestern and you'll have your Rose Bowl chance.

Disappointed in PSU's losing. Not only would that have let them only need to win 1 of their last 2, but that would've caused Nebraska 2 games back and allowed MSU to clinch the division with a win on senior day. I guess it can happen next week, but still.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

There's been more time spent reviewing numerous plays than actual game time in this Miami/FSU game.


----------



## BELLATOR (Nov 12, 2011)

IMPULSE said:


> i wish uconn would take their coach back for my sanity. between this failure of the season, and having to memorize numbers to recognize players i've gave up on the team. i really gave up b/c it's screen galore offensively and i hate screens.


YA ME TOO !!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anyone else watching TCU vs Boise on Versus? 20-14 TCU right now, Boise's started very slow some games this year.

36-35 TCU, Boise's ball on their 40 with 1:05 left.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Wide Right III right there. Also the announcer on the Miami/FL State game has been talking about some guy's triceps for the last minute. I'm a bit creeped out.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

That big ten championship game means nothing if Ohio St is not kicking Michigans ass in it


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Am I the only one that would love it if Miss. St beat Bama today (currently down 10-0 with the ball at the 50 after a turnover on downs) then Arkansas won out and beat LSU to win the SEC West. What a total clusterfuck that would be.

And Stanford better pick their shit up on D. They're just too slow for this Oregon attack and I'm disappointed.

EDIT: Nvm at the MSU winning thing. Bama's d is too good (although you already knew that).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Stanford shit the bed. This leaves the door open for OU, Bama, and Oregon. OU probably has the inside track if they win out since LSU has already beaten Oregon and Bama. Dammit.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm glad Boise lost... Now I don't have to hear about them for the rest of the year. I couldn't believe the bullshit PI call that extended the game, but the missed FG was justice.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> So Stanford shit the bed. This leaves the door open for OU, Bama, and Oregon. OU probably has the inside track if they win out since LSU has already beaten Oregon and Bama. Dammit.


OU and OSU is #4 vs #2 unofficial Big XII title game Dec 3. Bedlam indeed.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really though, if we look at this in a sane manner, we see a Bama team that could've beaten LSU. OU lost to TEXAS TECH.

Since we look at this in an insane way, the winner of OU/OSU will most likely play LSU. This all assumes LSU beats Arkansas and Georgia.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oklahoma's loss is MUCH worse than Bama's loss... and it's not even close. Didn't Tech just give up 70 bones? I mean for real. WOW!*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wisconsin shall win the B10 now..Amazing how they have basically backed into the championship game..

LSU/Bama are on ANOTHER collision course lol..Unless Oklahoma St goes undefeated 

Michigan is a 2.5 fave over Nebraska..Interesting..Nebraska scares me more than OSU

IF Boise St. does make it to a BCS game and doesn't make it to the BCS title game, I think Bama and Boise must face each other otherwise Boise's BCS game will essentially be meaningless to most of the country


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

New mexico keeps up it's let's hire big time retreds program by hiring Bob Davie as Head Coach. I like the move, they like to throw around their money on head coaches.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Headed to Columbus


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not a bad place to go. get a great chance to win the conference and then get steamrolled by a SEC school in the title game. 

though i do wonder if the upcoming loss of scholarships will scare him.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They did beat Arkansas last year in the Rose Bowl, and with his Florida connections, OSU will probably end up being practically an SEC school. Ohio and Florida produce the best football players in the country, aside from maybe Cali, and he's going to be able to get recruits easily from both those states. 

It's his dream job, a couple of scholarship losses won't keep him away. Only thing I could see is an extended bowl ban, but the most they're gonna get is 1 year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Texas doesn't produce the top talent???

Cali's right there though, Nevada and Boise were right a top the BCS last year with Pac 12 scraps, Cali is deep.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Texas doesn't produce the top talent???
> 
> Cali's right there though, Nevada and Boise were right a top the BCS last year with Pac 12 scraps, Cali is deep.


Yeah it's Texas and California as 1A and 1B. Florida has dropped off in recent years. Really the Deep South should just be treated as one region and there is no question that region is just as rich as Texas and California.

LOL Ohio.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ohio had a really strong 08-10 run.

But yeah, Texas is king. Whoever you want to put 2nd after that is fine with me.

edit: Beating Arkansas is nice, but that's still like the 4th/5th best program in the SEC. It will be really interesting to see where the the Big Ten goes with the expansion. If they can finally add Texas/ND, Ohio State is going to have a fight on their hands. (not from Notre Dame, but Texas)


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ohio has produced most of the players that have led OSU to 3 championship games in the last 9 years. Not to mention Michigan taking the left overs and usually being an elite program, aside from their stupid hire of Rich Rod that blew the program up for a few years. But yep, nothing in the state, OSU just throws pixie dust on the field and they make BCS bowls year after year. I did completely forget about Texas, which is my bad, but to dismiss Ohio by saying "LOL Ohio" is hilarious..

The championship game against LSU was a disaster, we were clearly over matched with Boeckman at QB. 

The game against Florida, even though it was a blow out, I feel would have been a lot closer had Ginn not gone down right after he returned the opening kick for a TD.. He was our best player.

Not SEC schools but we should have beaten Texas in 08, but the defense blew it at the end, and since then they beat Oregon and then Arkansas in BCS games.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Compared to Texas, Ohio barely exists. Texas fuels at least two major schools, Texas and Oklahoma. The history and prestige of these two schools speaks for itself.

That Midwest region is pretty strong, don't get me wrong, but it's below California, the Deep South, and certainly Texas.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Urban Meyer isn't the coach of any team right now, and if I had a to bet, he'd probably wait to see if the Notre Dame job opens up because if it does, I think he'll take that one over OSU & Penn State


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well I think we can rule out Penn St at this point.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Joe pa's got a treatable form of lung cancer.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oklahoma State & Iowa State has been pretty fantastic thus far, to my surprise.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ Fantastic? I figured it was about to be a blowout. I stopped watching when it was 17-7. Guess I'll have to catch the last of it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, Iowa State got back into it very quickly and has played better than Oklahoma State for a while now. Tied @ 24 with 5:30 left.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Holy shit. Iowa State just picked off Weeden in OT. All they have to do is score and they win...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The BCS is about to get fucked up...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHH :lmao

Can't wait to see the BCS. Oregon for #2 or I rage.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

That was a great finish. Oklahoma State's defense looked terrible in overtime. I'm glad they lost.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a shocking upset. Okla St was overrated but IOWA STATE?! 

Oregon really needs to crush SC to stake their claim for a rematch with LSU (assuming LSU makes it undefeated).


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Brandon Weeden's age finally showed, it's about time he retired.. Everyone has to let go at some point..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I fully expect USC to beat Oregon tomorrow night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Brandon Weeden's age finally showed, it's about time he retired.. Everyone has to let go at some point..


He's damn near 30 still playing college football.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Depending on how Alabama/Auburn, LSU/Arkansas, and of course, the SEC Championship all turn out, we could be heading for that LSU/Bama rematch for the National Championship.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I honestly have no clue what his draft position would be, mainly because of his age. Being 28 definitely hurts his stock. Probably rounds 3 - 6, but that's extremely vague.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe they should have postponed the game...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is he mormon or a convicted felon? The only reasons I've seen D-1 players playing at that age.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He played minor league baseball and had eligibility left in college.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Florida down 22-7 to Furman...ouch


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice for the Spartans to put this game away early and not give me a heart attack in thinking they might blow it to a shitty team (like when they played Minnesota earlier).

Now c'mon UM, finish the deal so this can go from a good Senior day to a great one.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I think it's time to start booking them tickets, boys...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nebraska is looking like the worst team ever. Fumble every drive now it seems. 31-17 to 45-17 in 3 minutes.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Can someone explain to me why Michigan fans were chanting "Beat Ohio"? Do they not understand that Ohio is an actual college, and not the one they play next week?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Brady Hoke just calls them Ohio and leaves out State, I believe. At least, I think that's what it said on one of the Detroit newspapers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

being a mountaineer this year has had its disappointments thats for sure. wvu defense and special teams is just sometimes too painful to watch. i love our offense, geno smith and tavon austin are a very lethal combination, but the defense.. smh. its very upsetting to see college players not knowing how to wrap up and tackle. and special teams, what is there to say? we got a punter that can only kick it about 10 yards. SMH


im just hoping we win out, get a big win against pitt next week and move another step closer to becoming the big east champs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

West Virgina vs TCU in the Orange Bowl 8*D

TCU will get a BCS berth if Houston loses.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

ill be content with any bowl game at this rate. the way we play, we don't deserve to be in any bowl.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Luck's looked pretty bad thus far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barkley was awesome in the 1st half. I stopped watching though. There are much closer games on.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Much closer games on than USC 38 - Oregon 35 with Oregon in the Red Zone?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Almost in the red zone :side:*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*HORRIBLE clock management by the Ducks in this drive. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> Much closer games on than USC 38 - Oregon 35 with Oregon in the Red Zone?


Yep. Texas/KState, Florida St/Virginia, and OU/Baylor were all closer when I posted that. I caught the end of SC/Oregon though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Alright, so Oklahoma State, Oregon & Clemson lose, Oklahoma will probably lose, and there's a chance Stanford could as well. lulz


----------



## Ghostly7777 (Nov 20, 2011)

Houston should be in a BCS championship game. Who does not agree?


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Goodbye Oklahoma State, goodbye Oregon, goodbye Clemson, and possibly goodbye Oklahoma. I'm glad though. Come on, it's obvious LSU and Alabama are the 2 best teams in college football. They should rematch in the BCS title game. And to be honest, I think Arkansas is the third best team in college football. SEC is just too dominate.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyone.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL Oklahoma. Trying to go for 2 pt. conversion without needing it, calling timeouts when Baylor was running the clock out. Their coach was just determined to screw up before the 4th quarter ended. 

Bob Stoops fail. What else is new?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*LOL at the SEC West dominating the BCS rankings now. 1,2 and 3 *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

good weekend for college football


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Indeed! Chaos is great *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So if Arkansas beats LSU, the SEC West rep has nothing to do with football, and everything to do with who the voters think is 1 vs 2 vs 3?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ghostly7777 said:


> Houston should be in a BCS championship game. Who does not agree?


Sane fans


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-No way Michigan loses next week..No way

-I wanna see Penn St win B10..Jay Paterno won me over when he said he'll stick a tag with his dad's name on the trophy..Talk about awkward moment on tv

-I been on the USC bandwagon for a while but I didn't think they could beat Oregon..USC fans & the nation deserves to see this time back in the hunt next year which is why I hope Barkley returns..If he does, they're a top 5 team

-More chaos will occur, if too much chaos occurs, Boise will end up in the title game :lmao

-RGIII is a flat out stud..But I really don't wanna see a guy win a Heisman for a squad that won't even play in a January bowl game..

-The Orange Bowl may possibly be Rutgers vs Virginia..ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?!?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Going by Brady Hoke and what Michigan fans were chanting, I'd swear that Michigan would be facing the Ohio Bobcats next week.. Should be an easy win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Not enough sexual assaults/harassments on OSU campus to be mistaken for OU..But Hoke's treatment of OSU, red, no meals before games, & short sleeves in the cold does amuse me..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> So if Arkansas beats LSU, the SEC West rep has nothing to do with football, and everything to do with who the voters think is 1 vs 2 vs 3?


If Arkansas wins, then you have Alabama winning the SEC West and going to the Dome to face Georgia. And if Georgia pulls the upset, which is possible, holy crap it'll be absolute chaos, as you'll have Arkansas up at the top of the BCS without even being in the SEC Championship and the team that won the SEC clawing for a top 10 spot.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Okay, so let's say Arkansas wins next week. Regardless of ranking, Alabama wins the league because head to head between top two takes over in a 3 way tie in the SEC. LSU drops to 3, much like Alabama did when they lost to #2. Let's say Alabama loses to Georgia. The National title game would be between LSU and Arkansas, neither of whom even played for their conference championship! Chaos! And the SEC would also get 4 teams in to the BCS, because top 4 teams are guaranteed.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

RGIII is my Heisman pick. Luck is greatly overhyped at this point; really Trent Richardson is the only competition that I can see for Griffin.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd say Keenum is in the conversation at least, especially if Houston wins out and is top 5 ranked.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rich Rodriguez new head coach in Arizona (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

solid hire. he'll do well. he just wasnt the right fit in Michigan.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

They should cancel the BCS title game this year and give the trophy to the winner of the SEC championship. The worst team in the SEC would be the best team in most conferences.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan vs. Arizona in the Rose Bowl in the next 3-5 years...Part of me would actually like to see Rich Rod win that game too..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So it's been released that these teams will be dulling it out the next few weeks to determine who gets the few BCS bowl slots: Clem, UVa, VT, 5 from Big East, Mich St, Penn St, Wisc, OU, Ok St, Az St, Ore, Stan, UCLA, Utah, Bama, Ark, UGA, LSU, Baylor, Boise State, Houston, Kansas State, Michigan, Notre Dame, South Carolina, TCU

How Notre Dame ended up on that list is beyond me..Better not be in a BCS game


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Michigan vs. Arizona in the Rose Bowl in the next 3-5 years...Part of me would actually like to see Rich Rod win that game too..


That would mean Michigan would have to win the Big 10..



I think Rich Rod will be fine in Arizona though.. Michigan was just a bad match, and honestly, he didn't get enough time to convert the team fully from a pro style to a spread offense. Well that, and his defense's always sucked.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hawaii has launched an internal investigation and alerted the NCAA to point shaving allegations this season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't you have to actually be a really good team for point shaving to be a consideration?

btw I'd love to see Arkansas in the title game. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Point shaving is the only way you can lose to UNLV by 23 (UNLV lost to n FCS team by 20+ the very next week!)


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm stoked at the idea of getting Urban Meyer down in Columbus.. Braxton Miller is a perfect fit for his offense. 

Looks like after all we aren't really downgrading from Tressel, although I still wish none of the stuff had happened and we still had him. BCS bowl games nearly every year and going 8-1 against Michigan. Hard shoes to fill for Meyer.

Hopefully Fickell can go out on top against Michigan, although I'm holding my breath on that.. We probably have more talent then Michigan, but our offensive coordinator doesn't know how to call plays.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Urban doesn't adapt his offense to fit the B10, he'll be citing health concerns as his reason to head back to ESPN in a year or 2...

Interestingly enough, word is main reason he took the job without worrying about NCAA incoming sanctions besides the good money is he can hand pick the new AD which is supposedly the current AD @ New Mexico...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't think he is going to have to adapt anything to the Big 10.. He was dominating SEC defenses. As long as he gets the players he wants, the Big 10 defenses are going to have to adapt to him. He won't be leaving OSU unless he retires, it's his dream job. 

He even had out clauses in his contract with Florida that if OSU ever came calling, he could leave. Some people are speculating he wanted to take a few years off then take over at OSU whenever Tressel retired, but he got fired and the job opened sooner. The sanctions won't be bad either.. The worst case is they get banned from the post-season for one year.

Also heard he was sick of losing his assistants constantly at Florida, and OSU assured him they would pay his assistants more to ensure they stay.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

B10 won't have to adapt to him..Only B10 team that historically struggles with SEC is OSU...He's gotta find a way to move his offense to more of a pro style to succeed in B10..He tried that with Brantley & failed but maybe things are different this time around..New trend is pro style with spread concepts integrated..Teams like Oregon who run straight spread will always have trouble with teams who have a combination of athleticism & physicality(vs LSU, Aub, OSU)...Michigan's offense last year even struggled with physical teams..Each conference is a bit different in how to go about that as well..


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The type of talent Meyer recruits will not struggle against slower, less athletic defenses in the Big 10.. 

The Michigan spread comparison from last year isn't very good either, considering Rich Rod doesn't bring in the type of talent Meyer does.

The guy won 2 national championships, I think I'll trust his offense in any conference. 

Will he run strictly just a spread offense? I doubt it, mainly because he's going to have to utilize the running backs he has (Carlos Hyde, Rod Smith, and incoming recruit Brionte Dunn, if he doesn't decommit, who are all better fits for the pro style). Although Jordan Hall probably does fit the spread pretty well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think Meyer will get Deep South talent. Players went to Florida partly because of Urban Meyer, but mainly because of Florida. Deep South talent stays in that region for the most part. Why go to Ohio St when you can stay in your region and have the same or better chance of going pro? Meyer will have to make do with Midwest players for the most part. He's succeeded wherever he's gone, so he's going to get the Buckeyes back on top, he just won't get the southern players like you're thinking.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not thinking he's going to be getting as many as he did while at Florida, obviously, but there is no doubt he's still going to get guys from the South up here. Not to mention OSU has done a decent job recruiting in the south, especially for a team in the Midwest even without Meyer here. It should only improve by hiring him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What a way for A&M to go out..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd rather have just kicked their ass, but since Texas isn't that good this year, I'll take the FG on the last play.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

All that matters is getting that last word in over A&M until at least 2018


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Arkansas has been moving the ball quite well early on. They better convert them into TDs though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

still a lot of time left but Arkansas holds on...shit is about to get fucked up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Probably will be a tie game at 14 going in to the half, a couple big mistakes from both sides.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tigers/Razorbacks is a great game so far. Huge offsides against Arkansas there. Tigers capitalize and hit a huge run.

Heisman talk:

Keenum, Richardson, Luck, and Griffin III? Who am I missing? Anyone?

I need to see more games but my B12 bias says Griffin III.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, LSU is just all over these guys now.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

bobby petrino quit on his team in the 2nd quarter. i was going for something here but arkansas pissed me off for being useless. at least make the game competitive.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who do you think he'll go coach for now?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well, he is a Nevada guy :side:



> Carroll (MT) (GA)
> Weber State (GA)
> Carroll (MT) (OC)
> Weber State (WR/TE)
> ...


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Who do you think he'll go coach for now?


the dolphins.

i didn't think this far ahead. i'm just glad an ACC team is top 5 BCS.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Tigers/Razorbacks is a great game so far. Huge offsides against Arkansas there. Tigers capitalize and hit a huge run.
> 
> Heisman talk:
> 
> ...


I'd go with Keenum or Griffin, as they are having the best seasons and the Heisman should go to the best player in the country. However, it will go to Richardson most likely due to his being on a team that is in the hunt for the national title.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

IMPULSE said:


> the dolphins.
> 
> i didn't think this far ahead. i'm just glad an ACC team is top 5 BCS.


Sadly, my gut says the Hokies lose to the Cavs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BruiserKC said:


> I'd go with Keenum or Griffin, as they are having the best seasons and the Heisman should go to the best player in the country. However, it will go to Richardson most likely due to his being on a team that is in the hunt for the national title.


Hope you're wrong about Richardson. He's a great RB, but he's on a much better team than Keenum or Griffin III.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Sadly, my gut says the Hokies lose to the Cavs.


It'll be close like all VT games that shouldn't be.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nobody wants it with LSU in New Orleans at night...


and honestly, there's only one team out there I think that can break the SEC BCS title streak & that's USC next season..Otherwise, the SEC dominance will likely continue..Don't think a conference has ever had this long of a reign not just in terms of national champs but also Heisman winners and overall BCS teams


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

eat shit pitt!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ok, 10 minutes in to the game, I'm calling the Kentucky vs Tennessee game, at 3-0, for Kentucky. They just drove down the field, unimpeded with a WR at QB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well the offense finally has their shit together. Hopefully the D can last this out and make it into halftime with a 7 point lead.

EDIT: Nvm we want a 14 point lead instead... :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like they got their 2 TD lead and just quit playing. Very frustrating how this games playing out right now, even with a lead.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon OSU get a GW TD and keep UM out of the BCS. Seeing all the UM fans depressed after a loss like that would be great.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a crazy feeling that Jim Delany and the higher-ups in the Big Ten conference are hoping and praying that Wisconsin knocks off Penn State this afternoon so that the Nittany Lions don't play for the Big Ten title. 

Looks like a hell of a finish in the Ohio State-Michigan game...40-34 Wolverines with under 2 minutes left and the Buckeyes have the ball now.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

smh, would have been great to keep the streak going and put it in the hands of Urban Meyer and watch him extend it for the next 7 years. But Michigan had a great game offensively.

Braxton played a hell of a game (335 of our 372 total yards) on the road in the Big House. He's going to terrorize the big 10 for the next 3 years.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan played a bit off today imo..Denard played good besides his 2 fumbles, Fitz too but it shouldn't have been that close imo..Had our chance to likely end it early but squandered it

Going to the Sugar Bowk though so I'll take it


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Of course it shouldn't have been that close.. You were facing a 6 win team coached by the linebackers coach.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just wanted to say that Kentucky beat Tennessee in football and that hasn't been said in like 26 years.  And they did it with a WR at QB. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and some ppl don't want to see a Bama/LSU rematch...smh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I do and don't. It'll produce the best game, but also a part of me says Bama had their shot at home and couldn't get it done. Give another team a shot.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They're clearly the two best teams in the country, don't know how any other team could be argued to get in against LSU.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There have been years where the two best didn't play. I'm not sure it's ever been this obvious though.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

As much as I hate to say it, I really hope Alabama gets the bid to play LSU for the title. Their game earlier this season was one of the best defensive showings I've ever seen between two GOOD teams. I would rather see two NFL-caliber teams in the big game than just seeing LSU crush Oklahoma St. and I think everyone should prefer it that way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The only chance I see it not being LSU/Bama is if, now hear me out, OSU beats OU in Bedlam rather convincingly (lets say by 10 for arguments purposes) most of the computers still have OSU at #2 (with Bama at 3) and the pollsters have OSU at 6. They'll move up at least 1 spot due to Arkansas losing, and I believe there's a small possibility that there will be some pollsters that don't want a rematch for the championship, so they'll put OK St 2 and possibly vote Bama lower so they get less points. Now, that'd take a pretty significant change for them to go from 6 to 2, but it's possible.

Damn, now I sound like a crazy conspiracy theorist.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The tension of LSU/Bama for the National Title would be insane for sure. Logically, without the BCS, Bama's one loss was to the number 1 team in OT means Bama is the best 1 loss team. Plus I've seen Okla St and Bama play a lot. Bama is definitely the better team.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Any Stanford streams guys?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*GrIIIfin is absolutely awesome.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn Griffin III is out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Richardson for Heisman...Which makes last year look even worse for Bama..No reason they should've had the record they did..Depended too much on McElroy


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Baylor/Texas Tech is hilariously bad football. So many turnovers and absolutely no defense.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big 12 football at it's finest... :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's 59-42 with over 9 min left in the game.:lmao 

So bad.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

At least the fans got their moneys worth. It's not on my local FSN so I can't see this crazy shootout and have to settle for Stanford/ND.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Also let's not forget but for two *or was it three* missed field goals, 'Bama would have beat LSU. Round two should be very interesting.


BTW, I love these Standford Uni's. *


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't give a fuck what anyone says, Baylor is awesome. Ruining OU's championship bid sealed it for me. RG3 FOR HEISMAN!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I agree Cerbs. I absolutely LOVE that lil team from Texas.  

Oh yeah, from top to bottom the Big 12 *10* is better than the SEC this year and I don't think it's close... even with the SEC having two extra teams.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> I don't give a fuck what anyone says, Baylor is awesome. Ruining OU's championship bid sealed it for me. RG3 FOR HEISMAN!


This game was the We Ruined OU's Life Bowl. I like both Tech and Baylor this year. I won't even give a shit if Baylor beats Texas next week.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd almost be willing to give them the win over Texas just to insure another ...... from Alabama doesn't win the Heisman. 

And RG3 is just all-around likable guy. You just want someone like that kid to do good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was and am pulling for RGIII to win it. Not playing that 2nd half may have hurt him.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

God I hope not. RG3 is the kind of guy I'll be waiting for to start in the NFL. GOD I just hope he doesn't get drafted by an NFC East rival. I really don't want to have to hate that kid. 

Currently watching USC shit all over UCLA. Goodness this got out of hand early. I was hoping for a good rivalry game here.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Him not winning the Heisman could be the best thing for him. Heisman winners don't usually do well for whatever reason. Cam is a notable exception of course.

The only NFC East team we have to worry about drafting him is Washington. I really, really hope Seattle or someone else gets to him first.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

But what about TEBOW?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

FIND A WAY TO WIN

I guess we'll see if ol' Leinart can do anything tomorrow too. I'm really interested to see what he'll do.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Praise the Lord*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao So I bring up Tebow, then "shitty quarterbacks" popped into your mind, then naturally Leinart followed. 

Nice.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes the stream of consciousness went to the next logical step. Leinart finding a way to win shouldn't be that hard considering who is on his team but I guess this isn't the NFL thread is it.

UCLA is awful.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

This season would have been so much fun if USC was undefeated and ranked #1 in all polls, but banned from post season play


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The way USC is fired up and the crowd is into it, you would think USC is actually a good team this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They are pretty damn good. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cerbs said:


> The way USC is fired up and the crowd is into it, you would think USC is actually a good team this year.


They'd be ranked in the top 10 if allowed..

and the sad part about this game is the one taking the beating is in the Pac-12 title game..smh


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah I just looked at their website. Didn't realize they've been winning that much. Only 2 losses to Arizona St and Stanford. 

So do they not even get_ ranked _because of the Reggie Bush stuff?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And that Stanford loss was in OT, btw.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Cerbs said:


> Yeah I just looked at their website. Didn't realize they've been winning that much. Only 2 losses to Arizona St and Stanford.
> 
> So do they not even get_ ranked _because of the Reggie Bush stuff?


They're only allowed to be ranked in AP poll..If they went undefeated they could've won a share of the title if AP voted them #1 after the BCS title game..Crazy huh?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The BCS no longer recognizes the AP poll which makes me love the AP poll. hehe 

Yeah I love the poll... laugh it up. *


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> They're only allowed to be ranked in AP poll..If they went undefeated they could've won a share of the title if AP voted them #1 after the BCS title game..Crazy huh?


That's unbelievable. 

Are they still banned next year?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bowl ban is over next year, but the scholarship reduction part of the sanctions start up next year I believe


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

hop off usc stacks. you ride the trojans so much i think your an undercover fan among other things.

i hope edsall gets fired. the wolfpack come back from 41-14 iirc and win 56-14. how does that happen? like how can this team be so bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *And that Stanford loss was in OT, btw.*


Because the RB fumbled the ball going into the endzone..





IMPULSE said:


> hop off usc stacks. you ride the trojans so much i think your an undercover fan among other things.


Who would you prefer I talk about? My Wolverines? LSU? Bama?..Who?


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

are you haystacks?

this is a thread about the premier conference aka the acc. where i will blindly boast about VT being the best team until i get bored with them.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Fuck this USC/UCLA massacre, I'm watching Florida/Florida State now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh fuck off Imp, USC is fine conversation this year since they are a top 10 ranked team, but banned from post season play.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AP Poll is fucking retarded. They have USC at 10 and Oregon at 9. USC beat Oregon.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

if their banned from post season play they don't particularly fit into discussion this time of year where people are discussing bowl match ups.

i hope usc beats oregon if it helps VT.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

USC did beat Oregon. USC also won it's division by 2 games over UCLA, but a 6-6 UCLA team goes on to the Pac 12 Championship game vs Oregon.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

IMPULSE said:


> i hope usc beats oregon if it helps VT.


They beat them last week...VT is Orange Bowl bound, probably against winner of Big East


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Was it Field and Stream a few years ago that ranked Auburn as the National Champion because they didn't get a shot due to Oklahoma and Ohio State during Auburn's undefeated season? 

If so, that's the poll I go by.*


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i meant ucla the pac 12 is so irrelevant to me i mix all the california schools together. it's like a melting pot of football teams for me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Was it Field and Stream a few years ago that ranked Auburn as the National Champion because they didn't get a shot due to Oklahoma and Ohio State during Auburn's undefeated season?
> 
> If so, that's the poll I go by.*


Ummm...USC & OU was 1 & 2 in ESPN or USA Today poll & USC & Aub was 1 & 2 in AP I believe, but because Auburn started so low at the beginning of the season, they couldn't catch up percentage wise with Oklahoma...It went something like that...*shrugs*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Was it Field and Stream a few years ago that ranked Auburn as the National Champion because they didn't get a shot due to Oklahoma and Ohio State during Auburn's undefeated season?
> 
> If so, that's the poll I go by.*


I don't remember the exact year but it was when USC crushed OU. Auburn is a two time National Champ in the last 10 years as far as I'm concerned. USC had to vacate that title as far as I know.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Auburn wasnt gonna beat USC..Nobody was..I mean, USC did knock them around the year before that so it wasnt like Auburn was going to bring something to the table USC has never seen


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I actually don't care. That year was great for the chaos of four undefeated teams. They tried to hype it like USC and OU were clearly superior, but nah, USC was the only great team that year.

It was even better when Texas did what OU couldn't the next year.

Speaking of USC, they've hung half a hundred on awful UCLA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Ummm...USC & OU was 1 & 2 in ESPN or USA Today poll & USC & Aub was 1 & 2 in AP I believe, but because Auburn started so low at the beginning of the season, they couldn't catch up percentage wise with Oklahoma...It went something like that...*shrugs*


*yeah it did. Auburn was undefeated in the SEC and didn't get a title shot. That's if fucking UNHEARD of these days. There was some little poll that declared them national champs and Auburn went with it. Whatever that poll was, Field and Stream, or whatever, I go with. Ohio State had no reason to be in that game. OU fucking embarrassed them, as they should.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

USC played OU not OSU..You're thinking about the beatings OSU got from Fla & LSU


Reportedly, USC celebrated in the locker room after the game wearing shirts that said "PAC-12 South Champs" :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Did you forget about the beatings from the last 7 years?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

We haven't played LSU in the past 7 years & regarding Florida, we beat them in the Capitol One Bowl a few years back...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Clearly wasn't talking about that. One year of barely beating an unranked OSU team with 38 year old Linebacker Coach Luke Fickell leading them out has Michigan fans going crazy..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Soooo..What does that have to do with the poll controversy conversation?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

idk, felt like throwing it out there for fun.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ron Zook fired from Illinois.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Is that surprising to anyone?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nope, the surprising thing as one of my friends put it was, "Illinois went to the Rose Bowl?"


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Thank goodness.

Ready to see Illinois move forward with a new coach.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So it's confirmed..Urban Meyer is healed and no longer feels the need to spend time with his family..


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i found a new reason to dislike usc. their education system is awful and led Troy into thinking he can make stupid tackles considering they guy weight's and that he would get up w/o something at the least concussion like. no one from stanford or notre dame would have made that idiotic tackle.


----------



## Jimmy King 09 (May 11, 2009)

It didnt suprise me that Urban took the Ohio State job, he stated while he was at Florida that it was his dream job and that he would leave Forida for it. I mean Im sure when he took the ESPN job that he didnt think the job he wanted the most would come open like that


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

IMPULSE said:


> i found a new reason to dislike usc. their education system is awful and led Troy into thinking he can make stupid tackles considering they guy weight's and that he would get up w/o something at the least concussion like. no one from stanford or notre dame would have made that idiotic tackle.


Well..How many NFL defensive players can you name from Stanford or Notre Dame?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> So it's confirmed..Urban Meyer is healed and no longer feels the need to spend time with his family..


A chance to join the premier program in the Big 10 (Top 5 in the country), in his home state. A no brainer, but it's alright to be mad tho


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Well..How many NFL defensive players can you name from Stanford or Notre Dame?


i was naming two schools with better education systems. the post wasn't even worth a response and was just me taking a shot at usc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Florida fans are the one who should be mad.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He got them 2 National Titles.. Not to mention his contract at Floida had an out clause if OSU came calling, so this was inevitable.

He probably did want to sit out maybe 2-3 years. I really doubt he saw this OSU scandal/tattoo stuff coming, but it did happen, Tressel was fired/forced to resign, so he had to jump on the job if he wanted it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Florida fans are the one who should be mad.


Not more mad than his family though..That's if he really went away to spend time with them


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if he took time off to deal with an illness, but chose to keep it a secret, much like Paterno did with his cancer.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought Paterno wasn't diagnosed till that week? ..Wouldn't it kind of be in bad taste for ESPN to offer him the gig in the spring while dealing with an illness?

Maybe he just didn't want to be a Gator anymore..Could've swore they offered him some kind of AD or supervisor job after he retired..Something like that

UCLA fired their coach..Wouldn't it be ironic if they beat Oregon?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Meyer is like most coaches...he wants a challenge and right now it will be a huge challenge to bring Ohio State back to the top of the college football world. To me, no matter what he has said in the past about family and illness, etc...the lure of the gridiron always beckons like a siren calling sailors. 

The BCS has really left a bad taste in my mouth this week. It seems that no matter what happens (short of Oklahoma State absolutely blowing the doors off in the Bedlam Game) we're going to see Alabama (not even playing for the conference title) against LSU. Although, I'm somewhat hoping that Georgia pulls off an upset and really screws things up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oklahoma State needs Virginia Tech to lose in addition to beating Oklahoma, their problem is being too low in the human polls.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Only reason Georgia is even ranked so high is because they haven't faced the top 3 teams in the SEC West which does a disservice to the SEC title game because the best 2 teams are not playing for the SEC title this weekend..Same thing with the PAC 12


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I disagree on the Pac 12, USC is on the same level as Stanford and Oregon, see the 1-1 record among those 3 against the others. The Pac 12 is more balanced than the SEC since Florida is down, and South Carolina failed to meet the lofty expectations they had coming in to the season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

How is the PAC 12 more balanced? SEC has 3 top 10 worthy teams & so does PAC 12..Difference is the buck stops there with PAC 12..


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

Urban Myth
http://www.sdsucollegian.com/2011/11/30/urban-myth/


Former University of Florida head football coach Urban Meyer was officially named the head coach at Ohio State on Nov. 28, even if Meyer vehemently denied that a deal was in the works up until a couple of days prior...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> How is the PAC 12 more balanced? SEC has 3 top 10 worthy teams & so does PAC 12..Difference is the buck stops there with PAC 12..


Balanced between the divisions I meant, there's a traditional power in each division, Oregon and USC. Stanford is a come lately and it's yet to be seen how they will be post Luck and Gerhart. I admit there's nothing else there but those 3, maybe Leech can turn WazzU around and fill the 3/4th best team hole.

I can't tell you who the 4th best Pac 12 team is record wise without having to look, probably 3rd place in the North division since ASU and UCLA, 2nd and 3rd in the South, fired their coaches.

Looking it up, it's a UW/Cal/Utah cluster fuck, yeah, WazzU should up jump past that immediately with Mike Leech on board.

Also, a couple gifs from the month that was November college football:















Robert Griffin III







Definition of Duke football


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

word on the twitter: Mack Brown to retire at season's end.

Texas is a premier job, and they can get pretty much anyone they want. I imagine it's going to be very hard for Gary Patterson to not be the guy named new head coach.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gary Patterson or Chris Peterson (like UCLA can get him :lmao)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Great read by Rick Reilly which I completely agree with.

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/7302138/rick-reilly-no-rematch-bcs-title-game

No rematch, please.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Mikey Damage said:


> word on the twitter: Mack Brown to retire at season's end.
> 
> Texas is a premier job, and they can get pretty much anyone they want. I imagine it's going to be very hard for Gary Patterson to not be the guy named new head coach.


SI guy said that rumor started from a Kansas radio host...So ya gotta take that lightly right now


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*As for the rematch. If you want to have the two best teams in college football playing for the national championship then go with the rematch. 

I'd rather have had Auburn beat Bama and OSU beat OU this week...but since that's an impossibility now then we get the rematch. 

I'd rather have a playoff.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I rather have another 9-6 Bama/LSU game rather than LSU beatdown OSU 49-21...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Jernigan is a stud. Two years from now, Timmy J. will be the most dominant defensive lineman in football. Write it down.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> I rather have another 9-6 Bama/LSU game rather than LSU beatdown OSU 49-21...


But everything that the rematch screams is ass backwards. Bama lost to LSU at home, but seemingly are getting rewarded for losing since they don't have to play an extra game and further risk injury. What if Matthieu or Jefferson or one of their important players gets hurt next week? Is it all that fair to LSU that they beat Bama but will see them again with them being more fresher and likely more healthy? Bama couldn't even win its own division. I'd take any of the following over Alabama just because of the major contradiction the BCS would be making with Alabama making it in:

OSU
VT
Stanford
Boise

(Assuming OSU and VT win, of course)

Do I think Alabama is one of the two most talented teams in the country? Yes. But they had their shot. At home. And lost in OT. Idc if they were tied at the end of reglation. Had OSU's kicker's kick been 6 inches left against Iowa State they'd still be undefeated. Fact of the matter is Bama didn't win at home and there's no reasonable excuse for them getting a rematch. Even their schedule's been weaker. But the SEC bias of the media will have none of this talk. A shame.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Is it fair to Alabama that their only loss of the season that came in overtime to the #1 team in the country not make it to the title game because people want to see an OSU team that loss to Iowa St in OT after blowing a 17 pt lead, a Va-Tech team that loss by 20 to Clemson, a Stanford team that was beat by 20 to Oregon, or a Boise St. team that plays only one AQ team a year which was Georgia but up to this point, Georgia has not played LSU, Bama or Arkansas?...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Is it fair to Alabama that their only loss of the season that came in overtime to the #1 team in the country not make it to the title game because people want to see an OSU team that loss to Iowa St in OT after blowing a 17 pt lead, a Va-Tech team that loss by 20 to Clemson, a Stanford team that was beat by 20 to Oregon, or a Boise St. team that plays only one AQ team a year which was Georgia but up to this point, Georgia has not played LSU, Bama or Arkansas?...


BCS is there to determine the best two teams. LSU already beat Bama at Bama. We know that bama isn't the best team then. And if Bama beats LSU on Jan 9 they're the best team? no. 

And let's not get crazy and say Bama's schedule was so great. They beat up 3 OOC cupcakes, an admittedly decent Big 10 team in PSU (even if the concept of offense is very foreign to them) 3 6-6 SEC teams and 2 even worse then that. Add in Auburn, who was replacing a shit ton, and a good Arkansas team. That schedule wasn't all that great. 3 teams above .500?

OSU, on the otherhand, beat 5 teams above .500 (and will be 6 if they can top OU). I'd much rather see a new team get a shot since we already know what has happened before with Alabama and LSU.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, here are the 4 coaches making 4 million dollars plus in college football...

Mack Brown
Bob Stoops
Urban Meyer
Nick Saban

Arizona State is supposedly offering Kevin Sumlin 4 million a year. Horrible overpay on their part. Sumlin is a nice coach, but look at the list of the guys being paid that much. Sumlin doesn't belong in that group.

Texas A&M has fired Mike Sherman. Looking at Kevin Sumlin, as well. Oddly enough, though, they're not going after Gary Patterson. Hmm.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes the BCS is there to determine the 2 best teams, and I don't see how Bama is the 2nd one..I never said Bama's schedule was great, but their 1 loss trumps any of OSU's wins...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If OSU beats OU then I'll be inclined to disagree since they'll have beaten 3 teams with 9+ wins (assuming Baylor wins as well).


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Sports Lounge 24*





- We preview the conference title games.





- We finish our conference title previews and take a look at the FCS playoff bracket.





- We make our FCS playoff championship picks and look forward to the weekend.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

U of H is about to take the L today, I can feel it. Southern Miss is killing them on both ends.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yep, now 14-0 early 2nd. UH losing means TCU may squeak out a BCS bowl if they get in the top 16. They are 18th, and Georgia is 14, with MSU 13 and Wisconsin 15, very plausible they make it. As the highest ranked non-AQ conference champ inside the top 16 and ahead of the BE champ, they'll get an autobirth.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Stacks I guess we spoke too soon. Case Keenum is on fire.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He's done this before, happened just last week vs Tulsa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I knew Southern Miss was a pretty damn good team, but I didn't see them holding Houston to 14. Still, this doesn't shock me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What a blocked kick! 28-14


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Houston better get their asses in gear.

Luckily for them their offense can get 2 TDs in 10 seconds flat, but USM is giving them all they can handle and then some.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

INT from the 1 yard line??? WOW.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Loving this USM upset in the making. People were actually considering Houston in the title game. It was fun for a joke though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UH's D gets them a big turnover there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And UH is right back in it! INT back to the 1.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Houston should run more screen plays. Every time they do, their running back gets good yards. That was a good TD run by him too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No idea why they threw it on 1st and Goal the first time anyways, should have just ran it 3 times if that's what it takes.

Lampley's having one hell of a game, 150 all purpose yards on 15 touches and 2 TD's. 42-21 about the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like the moment is too big for some of these UH receivers while USM has no pressure on them. They'll need some magic to pull back into this one.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Houston can comeback from 21 down, maybe 24, but not 28. They have to stop em here.

Can't believe he just fumbled there. Houston is alive.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well that turnover was needed, and now they might be in 4 down territory the rest of the game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's definitely 4 downs from here on out.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Exactly Mr, believe they came back from 21 down to Louisiana Tech earlier this season in the 4th.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a feeling Southern Miss gets the stop on 4th & 2....or not.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gotta go for it, they converted a 4th and 5 earlier easily.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm assuming the timeout was to get the play they really wanted. You have to go for it there.

Woah huge roughing there. What a dumb penalty. And then another penalty that was even dumber than the roughing. WHY THROW THAT PUNCH? idiot


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well congratulations Southern Miss!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

From what I'm reading on Twitter, if U of H doesn't win today, Conference USA will lose 17 million from not playing in a BCS game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

notorious_187 said:


> From what I'm reading on Twitter, if U of H doesn't win today, Conference USA will lose 17 million from not playing in a BCS game.


Yep they mentioned that earlier today. They just said it's more like 11 million, but still that's a ton of money for that conference.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

And from what else I'm reading, Houston will go from playing in the Sugar Bowl to the Ticket City Bowl? (Didn't even know that existed).


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

http://splicd.com/XBp4n8loOiQ/497/621

- Too soon to pull this video out?
- Nov. 16th Sports Lounge. Will Houston finish undefeated?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TCU is BCS bound pending an LSU win.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

RGIII = Heisman.

And go UGA. I want chaos dammit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm going for Georgia too.


----------



## tlk23 (Oct 27, 2006)

Oklahoma State beats Oklahoma, knocks OU out. If Iowa State can pull the upset at Kansas State (down 17-13 at half), is it too crazy to think it could be Baylor vs. Michigan. #17 Baylor could be no lower than 13 with a win today vs. Texas. (#10 Oklahoma, #11 K State, # 13 Michigan State, #14 Georgia all lose)

- All Georgia winning would do is knock Michigan out of the Sugar Bowl and give the SEC more money by having three BCS teams. What about Boise State, who could be ranked 5? TCU will win the Mountain West though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't see how LSU losing creates that much chaos. Perhaps if Georgia kills LSU, but that's just not going to happen. UGA could win. It's possible, but even if they do, LSU still plays for the title most likely.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

But what if OSU wins. Then what happens to Bama? Would they drop to 3 and out of the BCS altogether (due to LSU and UGA getting the berths)?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic kick recover!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OSY is 5th in both polls, they have to get to 3rd in both human polls to even get NEAR Alabama's computer ratings, they need VT to lose.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dude's got a pretty decent vertical doesn't he. I loved the onside kick but I'm not sure about its timing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UGA's trying to throw all different looks out there right now. They need a TD here though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't believe UGA is not capitalizing on all these chances. Dropped passes, missed FG. Georgia is about to be in deep shit I'm thinkin.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Come on Georgia. Score should be 14-0 right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Too many mistakes. They better start realizing that otherwise LSU will take over soon.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I know the game can get heated as I played football back in high school, but sometimes you just gotta bite the bullet and just let stuff go.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UGA's D is showing up right now. 3 3 and outs. They gotta turn that field position into 7 though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bulldogs really do have to get 7 here. Their D has really surprised me so far, but I'm not sure they can keep it up.


edit: Ok Georgia is officially playing shockingly outstanding defense.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

5 consecutive 3 and outs.

Gotta say I'm highly impressed by the Georgia D.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Unbelievable. He sparked LSU last week in their comeback. He probably does it here too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

fpalm UGA special teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, so LSU makes it easy with absolutely no discussion or controversy. They're in the title game.

Oklahoma St really needs to destroy OU to have any shot.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

I think LSU's defense could play in the NFL and they wouldn't be the worst defense in the league


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Their secondary is better than Dallas's.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Definitely would be a better defense than the Patriots.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like Wisconsin is going to try to put some distance between them and Michigan State so we don't have another miracle finish. I'm sure the folks running the conference are glad Penn State didn't make it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Ok, so LSU makes it easy with absolutely no discussion or controversy. They're in the title game.
> 
> Oklahoma St really needs to destroy OU to have any shot.


which is happening right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe we're getting closer to seeing LSU give OSU the beating of a lifetime...maybe


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

dang wtf wasnt oklahoma a national title contender at the beginning of this season


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah but that beat down from Texas Tech really was an eye opener imo..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd like to see Whisky and MSU play two more times this year 
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gus Johnson is amazing. That squeal/screech/scream was hilarious.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Gus Johnson = GOAT*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol Gus totally wanted that catch to be good just because it was amazing.

I can't believe that Spartan even got close to the punter...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Disappointing end to the game. Words can't tell you how angry I am that he was within 10 yards of that punter. I'd rather lost by 30 then like that.

Now to the Outback bowl. Yay. Oh wait who gives a shit.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Outback should be Georgia vs Michigan State. That will be a good game.

Also, I noticed that Yahoo has a College Bowl Pickem. After my win in the regular season pickem, I'd be happy to repeat my success in the postseason. Is anyone interested?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I'm down CM *


----------



## Kames (Sep 23, 2007)

Three Orange Whips said:


> dang wtf wasnt oklahoma a national title contender at the beginning of this season


Yep they were, but they were hit with the injury plague.. It's amazing what the loss of a couple starters can do to an entire team.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Kames said:


> Yep they were, but they were hit with the injury plague.. It's amazing what the loss of a couple starters can do to an entire team.


*It really is. Weren't those injuries on offense? Even so it's amazing how that can affect a defense as well. I find that stuff fascinating. *


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

It sucks that MSU lost the game the way we did. There is no way the refs should have reversed Keshawn's catch based on if his toe was in or out. Way too close to be definitive and overrule the call on the field. If they said he bobbled the ball when he hit the ground I could accept it but I'm not sure if that rule is the same like the NFL. If Michigan gets in a better bowl game than State it is complete bullshit. Michigan didn't even play Wisconsin once this year and had 8 home games. Losing in the championship game shouldn't hurt us, especially given how close the game was. We still only have 2 L's to Big Ten teams just like them, but we played a tougher schedule and one more game. Did I mention we've beat them 4 years in a row. Sorry for the rant but I'm still drunk and heated.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh yeah, congrats to CM Dealer for winning the college pick em. Wish I wouldn't have missed picking all the friday games last week  Count me in for the post season pick em.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He didn't maintain control of the ball anyway. They could have overturned it on that as well.*


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah that's what I said, but I'm not sure if that rule is the same as in NFL. They shouldn't have overruled on the toe though.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Psycho Sid said:


> Oh yeah, congrats to CM Dealer for winning the college pick em. Wish I wouldn't have missed picking all the friday games last week  Count me in for the post season pick em.


You played quite well. I got a little nervous towards the tail end of yesterday because I could see you were making up ground quickly.

Also, this is the link to the Bowl Pick 'Em. The group ID is 8576, and the password is "wfpickem" (without the quotes of course).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Alabama's still #2 in USA Today


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bama still #2 but OSU closed the gap SIGNIFICANTLY so OSU can still jump Bama in the BCS..

Interesting that USC is 5th in the AP ahead of Oregon..Oregon's lack of dominance against UCLA has something to do with that..Wisconsin is gonna kill them


Sugar Bowl will be some kind of combination of TCU/Michigan/Bama/Kansas State...Orange bowl will be the worst of all the BCS games :lmao

Fiesta will likely be Stanford & either TCU or OSU


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

We'll get one step closer to a playoff I think if Alabama gets jumped by Oklahoma State in the polls and takes on LSU for the national title. 

I find it funny that most people don't want an LSU-Alabama rematch. In any other sport, we're chomping at the bit for it. Yet in college football, people don't want to see it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Bama wins its possible and probably likely LSU will win AP poll this having split national champs..

and I didn't hear no complaints of conference championship rematches in ACC & B10 title games..Why now for the BCS title?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Because the title rematches you have to earn your way back in and aren't handed the spot. UW and VT won their division so they earned their shots at rematches. In the BCS you don't though and are getting picked winners.

If a rematch in a final happened in a playoff type thing people wouldn't complain because both teams would have to win to get there. But for Bama to already lose once then get rewarded for it is wrong when they can't even win their own division.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

If you don't win your division, you shouldn't play for the national title. Bama had their shot at lsu and blew it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

How do you earn your way back to a conference title game but not to a national championship game? Bama is being rewarded for beating teams they were supposed to beat & losing a back & forth game with the top team in the country..OSU didn't beat a team they should have & now they are on the fence..They didn't earn their shot more than Bama just because they won their conference eventhough their championship game is no more...

and what if OSU lost? Then Virginia Tech deserves the shot? Or Orgeon because they won their conference?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oregon didn't win their conference, USC beat them would be the argument. Oregon wasn't the best team in the Pac 12, they shouldn't be considered the best just because someone else is banned from post season play.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey I think USC is the best team in the Pac12, but Oregon is going to the Rose Bowl as Pac12 champ..and the irony is the last team to not win conference & play for the title was a B12 team


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't want a rematch, but I know that Bama is the team that deserves to play LSU. Really I hope LSU crushes them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's is going to be thousandths on decimal places between OSU and Bama, all the computers have OSU 2nd, it's the voters fucking them over, had them 5th last week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If ppl want to complain, complain about Virgina Tech..Going to a BCS game has 0 wins over currently ranked teams


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

There's no argument that can be made for Alabama. There is none. 

Oklahoma State has the same record and played a tougher schedule. Any discussion ends right there.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OSU played a tougher schedule? Who'd they play as tough as LSU and Arkansas? LSU is an acceptable loss, lossing to Iowa fucking State is reason enough to be left out.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> OSU played a tougher schedule? Who'd they play as tough as LSU and Arkansas? LSU is an acceptable loss, lossing to Iowa fucking State is reason enough to be left out.


According to the computers, Oklahoma State played the tougher schedule. I'm assuming the win/loss record of their opponents trumps Alabama. 

Also, the Iowa State loss came on the heels of them suffering a school tragedy.

I'd rather watch LSU blow out Oklahoma State then watch LSU and Alabama kick field goals for 4 hours.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Also, I still stand by my assertion that Kansas State shouldn't even be ranked, they just played a cupcake schedule.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oklahoma State beat 2 top 10 teams during the season as well, Alabama beat 0.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alabama lost to LSU *in a game where if Alabama had a kicker they would have won*, OSU lost to Iowa State. That's hard to overcome. *


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Again, Oklahoma State played the tougher schedule and still managed the same record.. Who lost to who is irrelevant tbh.

That and they just manhandled a top 10 team. Where's that kind of win for Alabama?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alabama destroyed Arkansas who was ranked 3 just last week AFTER they lost to Alabama. *


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

"After"

Fact remains Alabama beat no top 10 teams this season, while Oklahoma State beat 2.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Also, the Iowa State loss came on the heels of them suffering a school tragedy.


They were up 17...Tragedy had nothing to do with them choking the game away




-Mystery- said:


> "After"
> 
> Fact remains Alabama beat no top 10 teams this season, while Oklahoma State beat 2.


They beat Arkansas who is ranked higher than both of OSU's 2 ranked opponents


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> How do you earn your way back to a conference title game but not to a national championship game? Bama is being rewarded for beating teams they were supposed to beat & losing a back & forth game with the top team in the country..OSU didn't beat a team they should have & now they are on the fence..They didn't earn their shot more than Bama just because they won their conference eventhough their championship game is no more...


Because a CC isn't determined by voters and computers. The BCS is. To get to a CC you simply have to win your games. To make the national championship you have to win your games and (most times) hope some teams lose, or hope your loss isn't as 'bad' as someone elses. Bama had their shot, and they blew it. They should be Sugar Bowl bound.




> and what if OSU lost? Then Virginia Tech deserves the shot? Or Orgeon because they won their conference?


Well they didn't, so it's irrelevant.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> "After"
> 
> Fact remains Alabama beat no top 10 teams this season, while Oklahoma State beat 2.


*So.... Arkansas was ranked 3rd as late as last week. 


All this really doesn't matter anyway. LSU will play Bama for the fake national championship.

Personally, I'm rooting for whichever result embarrasses the BCS the most. *


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> They were up 17...Tragedy had nothing to do with them choking the game away


I really don't care who lost to who, I was just pointing it out.

At the end of the day, nobody can dispute that Oklahoma State and Alabama finished with the same record and statistically speaking, Oklahoma State played the tougher schedule. Alabama might have the "better" loss, but that still does not negate the fact they played an easier schedule.



LadyCroft said:


> *So.... Arkansas was ranked 3rd as late as last week.
> 
> 
> All this really doesn't matter anyway. LSU will play Bama for the fake national championship.
> ...


That sucks for Alabama because they played them when they were ranked 12th.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah it don't suck for Alabama because Alabama will be in the BCS title game.*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Shouldn't be though, that's the point.

Couldn't win their conference and played easier schedule then Oklahoma State. And by the sounds of things, the computers are on the side of Oklahoma State, it's the retarded voters that are fucking them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sucks for Oklahoma State.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What hurts OSU is the fact that none of their wins are THAT strong..Everyone in B12 beat everyone else..Arkansas win alone is stronger than OSU's wins because Arkansas only loses were to the top 2 teams in the country...So while it may look better because of the quantity, its not because of the quality


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The biggest deal is Bama actually played LSU. They played them extremely close and it could've gone either way. That's why the rematch is happening.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

One of their top 10 wins was A&M..


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

@ A&M as well. Regardless how they finished, they were still ranked top 10 when Oklahoma State beat them.

What do people always say? "They beat who they had to beat" and they beat A&M when they were a top 10 team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What good does that win look now for voters when they see that A&M is not even ranked and havent been ranked since October?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Voters are biased because they wanna see some god awful rematch. Get rid of the human element, leave it to the computers.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Arkansas ranked 6th and no BCS...ouch


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

More SEC bias.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

smh... get a playoff plz.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oklahoma State didn't even stand a chance even if they went undefeated, that's the most troubling part.

It was always gonna be a rematch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Oklahoma State didn't even stand a chance even if they went undefeated, that's the most troubling part.


That's pretty ridiculous. Cowboys would've been there if they were undefeated.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> That's pretty ridiculous. Cowboys would've been there if they were undefeated.


Doubt it. People still would have cried out, "But they only lost to LSU!!!" and the voters still would have put them there. 

Alabama will still lose and Oklahoma State will crush Stanford, and the voters will look like fools per usual.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

OSU's problem is that they didn't go undefeated..They were left out by .009 ...You realize how close that is?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm guessing a few voter points short.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm guessing a few voter points short.


Which is why the human element should be done away with. Too much rematch and SEC bias tbh.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Which is why the human element should be done away with. Too much rematch and SEC bias tbh.


What? No human element? Okay, you're buggin out right now...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Oklahoma State didn't even stand a chance even if they went undefeated, that's the most troubling part.
> 
> It was always gonna be a rematch.


*Now you're just being silly. 


There really was no reason for the voters to drop Alabama from the number two spot once OSU lost.

Alabama lost to LSU in overtime. OSU lost to Iowa State. And that DOES matter. At least to the voters. 

There should be a playoff system. Hopefully this leads to one. I doubt it though.
*


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

MrMister said:


> That's pretty ridiculous. Cowboys would've been there if they were undefeated.


I agree. And all they had to do was beat a cringe-worthy Iowa State team. Honestly, they're lucky to be ranked where they are. OU dropped all the way to #10 after losing to Baylor.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> What? No human element? Okay, you're buggin out right now...


Computers don't have the same biases that humans do. If the first LSU/Alabama game is still a great game but LSU wins by 10 instead of 3, do you really think the voters still put Alabama in there for a rematch? Hell no.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I would love a playoff system in college football. All of the reasons i've heard for not having one are stupid. it seems like the money the bowl people get from having the system the way it is is the only hold up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oklahoma State/Stanford >>>>>>>>>>>> Alabama/LSU

EDIT: 7 wins over .500 teams for Oklahoma State, while only 3 for Alabama. LOL. Take an easier schedule next year and lose to the number 1 team, Oklahoma State and you can play for the NC next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Computers don't have the same biases that humans do. If the first LSU/Alabama game is still a great game but LSU wins by 10 instead of 3, do you really think the voters still put Alabama in there for a rematch? Hell no.


Computers don't watch games either...For all we know, computers would've had Kansas St going to the title game if OSU lost due to their high computer ranking


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Michigan vs. Virginia Tech in a BCS bowl? More BCS fail.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess I'm missing something... when did Oklahoma State play Stanford this year and why does this matter?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Va-Tech gets beat by 20+ twice to Clemson & gets in BCS...Maybe Beamer deserves coach of the year


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

-Mystery- said:


> Michigan vs. Virginia Tech in a BCS bowl? More BCS fail.


They picked #11 and #13 in the BCS because of bias over 2 top 10 BCS teams in Boise St and Kansas St. Bullshit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

OSU's playing Stanford in the feista bowl. should be a fun game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

TKOK! said:


> OSU's playing Stanford in the feista bowl. should be a fun game.


Torn between that and Oregon/Wisconsin for which one is gonna be the best BCS bowl game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TKOK! said:


> OSU's playing Stanford in the feista bowl. should be a fun game.


Luck will help his draft status(Like it really needs it huh?) by going up against the 107th ranked D in the country...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Luck will help his draft status(Like it really needs it huh?) by going up against the 107th ranked D in the country...


That D shut down Oklahoma. OU was without Broyles of course, but OKST is not as bad as that ranking. Offenses are ridiculous in the B12.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess I'm of the minority that actually feels Alabama and LSU are the two best teams in the nation. What Oklahoma State did to OU was impressive, but OSU doesn't have near as many future first-rounders as either of the teams playing in the National Championship. Just people boo-hooing because they think they're going to watch another game full of field goals, which is silly. Both the LSU and Alabama defenses are amazing, and honestly even if that was the case, I wouldn't mind. The bottom line is, Alabama won all the games they _needed_ to win against clearly inferior teams. OSU did not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're not in the minority Cerbs. LSU and Bama are the two best.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oregon put up 53 @ Stanford...Oklahoma State will handle them.



Cerbs said:


> I guess I'm of the minority that actually feels Alabama and LSU are the two best teams in the nation. What Oklahoma State did to OU was impressive, but OSU doesn't have near as many future first-rounders as either of the teams playing in the National Championship. Just people boo-hooing because they think they're going to watch another game full of field goals, which is silly. Both the LSU and Alabama defenses are amazing, and honestly even if that was the case, I wouldn't mind. The bottom line is, Alabama won all the games they _needed_ to win against clearly inferior teams. OSU did not.


What is your opinion on the undisputed fact that Oklahoma State played a tougher schedule and finished with the same record?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I wanna hear OSU's coach go on another rant.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TKOK! said:


> I wanna hear OSU's coach go on another rant.


He was really subdued when ESPN talked to him. You have to DOWNGRADE a kid for him to get super fucking pissed.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> What is your opinion on the undisputed fact that Oklahoma State played a tougher schedule and finished with the same record?


OSU playing a tougher schedule does not make them a better team by default. In fact I'm willing to bet Alabama would fucking destroy OSU. They give up 30 points a game, even Kansas State hung 45 on them, they _barely_ got out of Austin and College Station with wins and they couldn't even beat Iowa State when their post season depended on it. They don't deserve to play for a national championship. 

Alabama's only loss was to #1. And aside to the game against Georgia Southern (who they fucking destroyed), the most they gave up in a game was 14 points. Look at the points margins for all Alabama's games. No one but LSU was even CLOSE.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And having the most NFL talent doesnt mean they're deserving of the National Championship.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

No, it just means they are a better team.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The only thing that matters is that the ACC gets two BCS games. I'm glad but I won't watch them.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Oregon put up 53 @ Stanford...Oklahoma State will handle them.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your opinion on the undisputed fact that Oklahoma State played a tougher schedule and finished with the same record?


Actually, that is disputed. Name one elite defense Oklahoma State played. Alabama plays in the hardest conference (by far) in the country. You could put together a team of "all-stars" from literally every single other conference, and they'd get their ass kicked by the SEC champ. And oh yeah, Oklahoma state has the 107th ranked defense. Alabama is #1, despite playing a much harder schedule (see http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/strength-of-schedule-by-team)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus here comes the SEC homers...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I believe Kansas State on a cupcake schedule had the top D OSU played all season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

At the end of the day..If OSU didnt blow their 17 point lead to Iowa St, there wouldn't be an issue


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So much jealousy of the SEC in here.

No one plays defense in college for the most part. There isn't enough talent to stop all the variations of the spread offense that everyone runs.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> Jesus here comes the SEC homers...


SEC! SEC! SEC! SEC!

Sry, just had to.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Just saw this tweet online from a sports writer: "Stanford coach David Shaw's final coaches ballot: 1. LSU, 2. Bama 3.Stanford, 4. Okie State."

:lmao


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Cerbs said:


> OSU playing a tougher schedule does not make them a better team by default. In fact I'm willing to bet Alabama would fucking destroy OSU. They give up 30 points a game, even Kansas State hung 45 on them, they _barely_ got out of Austin and College Station with wins and they couldn't even beat Iowa State when their post season depended on it. They don't deserve to play for a national championship.
> 
> Alabama's only loss was to #1. And aside to the game against Georgia Southern (who they fucking destroyed), the most they gave up in a game was 14 points. Look at the points margins for all Alabama's games. No one but LSU was even CLOSE.


Alabama may be the better team but there's no way to prove it using all the ways we try to objective measure teams (wins against teams with winning records, wins against ranked teams, wins against bowl teams etc). Nick Saban's deal has always been to schedule the absolute weakest teams he can find outside of the teams he's forced to play. A large chunk of Alabama's games just flat out aren't interesting to watch because they're against teams like North Texas and Georgia Southern. I don't think Saban should be rewarded for pulling that crap.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love this stuff so I'm not just speaking out of my ass here. There is nothing that has happened this year to make me think that OSU is better than Alabama. I went into this week thinking Alabama is better than OSU and I still think that. The BCS has placed the two best teams in the national championship game. And I have no problem with that since that is what they are supposed to do.

That being said, I'd LOVE to see a playoff. Let them decide it on the field.


Also, being a Kentucky fan I am NOT an SEC homer. I'd rather no SEC team be in the championship game... that only helps Kentucky's competition recruit. Why would I want that? I hate the SEC with the clear exception of Kentucky. *


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

USC needs to hurry up and start winning championships again. I've had enough of the SEC.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love this stuff so I'm not just speaking out of my ass here. There is nothing that has happened this year to make me think that OSU is better than Alabama. I went into this week thinking Alabama is better than OSU and I still think that. The BCS has placed the two best teams in the national championship game. And I have no problem with that since that is what they are supposed to do.
> 
> That being said, I'd LOVE to see a playoff. Let them decide it on the field.
> 
> ...


Big12 is against a playoff system that the SEC proposed though http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/video/ncaaf_video/2011/12/04/120411.staples_bcs.SportsIllustrated/index.html?eref=sihp&sct=hp_t11_a7


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if that changes now.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I hope so, but like I mentioned before, OU was destroyed in the B12 title game once & still made it to the national title game so B12 may still wanna keep this current system


Here's how the coaches voted & boy are ppl mad http://www.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/story/2011-final-coaches-ballots/51647436/1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nothing will change, they'll just get rid on AQ status all together, it means nothing and is a crutch for the BE and sometimes ACC. 10 teams from the top 14/16 will get in, make it at 3 per conference max.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

irishboy109 said:


> Actually, that is disputed. Name one elite defense Oklahoma State played. Alabama plays in the hardest conference (by far) in the country. You could put together a team of "all-stars" from literally every single other conference, and they'd get their ass kicked by the SEC champ. And oh yeah, Oklahoma state has the 107th ranked defense. Alabama is #1, despite playing a much harder schedule (see http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/strength-of-schedule-by-team)


It's not disputed at all. Statistically speaking, the Big 12 was the tougher conference this season and Oklahoma State played the tougher schedule. There's a reason Kirk Herbstreet yelled out last night, "I don't care if the computers say the Big 12 is the toughest conference, the SEC is the best conference from top to bottom".

I'll say it again, Oklahoma State beat SEVEN teams with a record of .500 or better, Alabama beat THREE. Alabama may have the best win of the two and the "better" loss of the two, but we're talking about the entire season and not one or two games.




Cerbs said:


> No, it just means they are a better team.


Who gives a fuck. That's the most retarded logic I've ever heard. The Eagles have all the talent in the world on their squad or even the Cowboys last year did. Having tons of "NFL talent" doesn't make your team better.




HeatWave said:


> At the end of the day..If OSU didnt blow their 17 point lead to Iowa St, there wouldn't be an issue


At the end of the day, if OSU plays a cupcake schedule and loses to LSU, they're playing in the NC game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> At the end of the day, if OSU plays a cupcake schedule and loses to LSU, they're playing in the NC game.


*At the end of the day if OSU doesn't lose to a cupcake team they would be in the national title game.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Anybody here the rumors of Mack Brown retiring at season's end?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If he does retire does Florida lose a head coach?*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Maybe he knew beforehand and took the job at UF to gain HC experience?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I heard he has an escape clause in his contract if the Texas job opens. I don't know how true that is though but it sounds reasonable. *


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Who gives a fuck. That's the most retarded logic I've ever heard. The Eagles have all the talent in the world on their squad or even the Cowboys last year did. Having tons of "NFL talent" doesn't make your team better.


College football is not the NFL, so your statement does not make sense. 

Most people want to see the 2 best teams in college football play for the national championship. OSU is not one of them. Period.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> College football is not the NFL, so your statement does not make sense.
> 
> Most people want to see the 2 best teams in college football play for the national championship. OSU is not one of them. Period.


How do you know? Because they lost to Iowa State in double OT? Bama didn't go perfect either, and had a much more manageable schedule (don't tell me their schedule was great, aside from LSU/Arkansas/Auburn the SEC teams they played were pure shit). They had their shot against LSU already at home and lost. They didn't even make the title game. That should've been it for them and they should be Sugar Bowl bound. The majority of the computers (aside from 2) agree OSU is the #2 team. Harder schedule, same amount of wins, and hey, they even won their conference.

I hope LSU beats Bama and OSU beats Stanford, just so we can get more talk of a playoff (hopefully).


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> How do you know? Because they lost to Iowa State in double OT? Bama didn't go perfect either, and had a much more manageable schedule (don't tell me their schedule was great, aside from LSU/Arkansas/Auburn the SEC teams they played were pure shit). They had their shot against LSU already at home and lost. They didn't even make the title game. That should've been it for them and they should be Sugar Bowl bound. The majority of the computers (aside from 2) agree OSU is the #2 team. Harder schedule, same amount of wins, and hey, they even won their conference.
> 
> I hope LSU beats Bama and OSU beats Stanford, just so we can get more talk of a playoff (hopefully).


I think Bama beating LSU would be better if you want a playoff. I don't think anybody is going to say LSU didn't earn the title after the schedule they played even if they didn't play OSU


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OSU didn't make their conference title game either to be fair


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats because they won it round robin style...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> At the end of the day, if OSU plays a cupcake schedule and loses to LSU, they're playing in the NC game.


Umm..Honestly, OSU's schedule is kinda weak..They beat Baylor whose best win is over OU which they beat a week before OSU did, KSU whose best win is over Baylor & OU, whose best win is KSU...OSU beat an A&M team who hasn't been ranked in almost 2 months & Mizzou who somehow became ranked recently..As I said before quantity doesn't equal quality..Computers have B12 as the top conference because they have the most ranked teams


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I would almost put Stanford ahead of OSU. At least their loss was to a damn good team.*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Of the teams they put in the BCS, only one I have an issue with is Michigan. Yes, they had a decent season and they might be turning things around in Ann Arbor, but I can name at least a few teams (Arkansas, Oklahoma, TCU, Boise State, e.g.) that would have fit in better and deserve it more. 

Anyway, wonder how many WFers will be going bowling this year. I just booked a package for the wife for her Christmas present. Myself, my wife and our son (daughters are too young to appreciate football and will be with her parents) will go see the Pinstripe Bowl. I'm a Hawkeye fan, she's an Iowa State fan but thought it'd be nice for once to go bowling with her when she's gone to a few of my trips in the past. We will take a few extra days to take in New Year's Eve in Times Square, as the hotel we're staying at is in Times Sq itself. I am stoked about going to see Yankee Stadium, even if it is for a football game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

A loss is a loss though. And the Pac 12 was shit this year aside from the top 3. At least the Big 12 had more balance/depth.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Meh, I went to the bowl game last year Bruiser, easy travel, 4 hours away in San Fran at the time. This year? No way in fucking hell am I flying to Hawaii for Christmas to go to a Christmas Eve bowl game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A loss isn't just a loss. Losses have to be put into perspective. A loss against LSU or Oregon is not nearly as egregious as a loss to a woeful Iowa State team.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

You can argue that OSU has the worst loss of all of the teams ranked in the top 10


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Meh, I went to the bowl game last year Bruiser, easy travel, 4 hours away in San Fran at the time. This year? No way in fucking hell am I flying to Hawaii for Christmas to go to a Christmas Eve bowl game.


My fellow Hawkeye brethren have given me so much shit for choosing to go to New York City in December as opposed to Arizona where the Hawkeyes are playing. But it makes the wife happy and I can cross off being in Times Sq on New Year's Eve off the bucket list. 

And I'll see a much more competitive game with Rutgers-Iowa State. I have a feeling the Sooners are going to slaughter Iowa. Depends on what team shows up, the Iowa team that beat Michigan or that got beaten by a horrible Minnesota team. Besides, the moaning will start all over again that Iowa should have taken Stoops instead of Ferentz as head coach after Fry retired.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Heisman Trophy finalists:

Montee Ball, Robert Griffin III, Andrew Luck, Tyrann Mathieu, Trent Richardson


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ball deserves it. He's 2 TDs away from breaking Barry Sanders record.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Cerbs said:


> College football is not the NFL, so your statement does not make sense.
> 
> Most people want to see the 2 best teams in college football play for the national championship. OSU is not one of them. Period.


I must have missed that Oklahoma State vs. Alabama game this season.

We already saw Alabama isn't good enough to beat LSU so you're whole "2 best teams" argument is void.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> How do you know? Because they lost to Iowa State in double OT? Bama didn't go perfect either, and had a much more manageable schedule (don't tell me their schedule was great, aside from LSU/Arkansas/Auburn the SEC teams they played were pure shit). They had their shot against LSU already at home and lost. They didn't even make the title game. That should've been it for them and they should be Sugar Bowl bound. The majority of the computers (aside from 2) agree OSU is the #2 team. Harder schedule, same amount of wins, and hey, they even won their conference.
> 
> I hope LSU beats Bama and OSU beats Stanford, just so we can get more talk of a playoff (hopefully).


smh @ this entire post. I don't even know where to start. I dunno if it's the ridiculous part about the SEC teams being "shit" or the fact your only other argument is "that _should have_ been it for them" :lmao

And apparently the computers didn't notice the wide margin of victory Alabama had in every single game they won this season. I guess they didn't notice how many OSU barely won. Thank god human beings make the only decisions that matter on these things. 


-Mystery- said:


> I must have missed that Oklahoma State vs. Alabama game this season.
> 
> We already saw Alabama isn't good enough to beat LSU so you're whole "2 best teams" argument is void.


LSU couldn't even score a touchdown against Alabama. Saying they aren't good enough to beat LSU is fucking LOL. How many points did LSU win by again? A field goal. Ridiculously flawed argument here.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> It's not disputed at all. Statistically speaking, the Big 12 was the tougher conference this season and Oklahoma State played the tougher schedule. There's a reason Kirk Herbstreet yelled out last night, "I don't care if the computers say the Big 12 is the toughest conference, the SEC is the best conference from top to bottom".
> 
> I'll say it again, Oklahoma State beat SEVEN teams with a record of .500 or better, Alabama beat THREE. Alabama may have the best win of the two and the "better" loss of the two, but we're talking about the entire season and not one or two games.


Check your stats again. Alabama beat six teams with a record of 0.500 or better, and oh yeah, DIDN'T LOSE TO IOWA STATE. Statistically speaking, the Big 12 played a bunch of nobodies from other conferences who don't play defense, while the SEC, once again, was the best conference in the country. Or, if you don't remember correctly, the 5th best team in the SEC owned the conference champ for the ACC, and the 9th best team in the SEC not just beat, but embarrassed the best (at worst 2nd best) team in the Big East.

And your'e right, we are talking about the entire season. And I would take Tennessee (of course), Vanderbilt, Arkansas, Florida, even Mississippi State over the 2nd best team in any conference (or even the best team in most conferences.

But tell you what, speaking as a UT homer, when the phrase that best sums up your entire conference is "really strong, really fast, National Champions", not "no defense", and when the defense of your conference champion is ranked in the top 10 (not 100th or worse), maybe, just maybe you'll be allowed to sit at the adults table.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> smh @ this entire post. I don't even know where to start. I dunno if it's the ridiculous part about the SEC teams being "shit" or the fact your only other argument is "that _should have_ been it for them" :lmao
> 
> And apparently the computers didn't notice the wide margin of victory Alabama had in every single game they won this season. I guess they didn't notice how many OSU barely won. Thank god human beings make the only decisions that matter on these things.


Combined record of SEC opponents Bama beat: 42-42. Take out a 10 win Arkansas (only real big SEC win they got) and its 32-40. OSU's teams beaten: 55-40. Yeah, I think that says enough.

And Bama's margin of victory over teams was only slightly better (by like a FG) and I didn't realize teams had to run up the score to look better. A wins a win and only 2 of their wins were within single digits.

SEC thinking their shit don't stink is hilarious. Nobody on Bamas schedule (they didn't play UGA or So. Car) was worth a damn aside from Arkansas and LSU, which they split.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

SEC is the best conference in college football. If you are seriously trying to convince me or anyone else otherwise, please quit pretending to be a college football fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

irishboy109 said:


> And your'e right, we are talking about the entire season. And I would take Tennessee (of course), Vanderbilt, Arkansas, Florida, even Mississippi State over the 2nd best team in any conference (or even the best team in most conferences.


Now this is some high-class homerism. Outside of Arkansas, this statement is just false.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Now this is some high-class homerism. Outside of Arkansas, this statement is just false.


Here in the SEC, we always do homerism, and it's always classy


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

^^^^^^
You're a Tennessee fan which I assume means you actually watched their games and you'd still take them over the 2nd best team in any conference?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Pretty sure Michigan State, VT, Stanford and a healthy Oklahoma spank Tennessee. That's every conference but the Big East.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Three Orange Whips said:


> ^^^^^^
> You're a Tennessee fan which I assume means you actually watched their games and you'd still take them over the 2nd best team in any conference?





Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Pretty sure Michigan State, VT, Stanford and a healthy Oklahoma spank Tennessee. That's every conference but the Big East.


UT destroyed Cincinatti. I know what you want to say, but they're still a BCS team that was the 2nd best team in their conference. Lost by less to South Carolina than did Clemson, who happened to win the SEC. And do remember, UT had lost arguably the best wr in college football during the 3rd week of the season, and lost the starting qb in early October.

Now i'm not saying UT had a good year. We lost to Kentucky, after all. Just optimistically putting them up there with the average-below average teams in the SEC this year. And if I took the generic "average" SEC team, yes they'd beat Michigan State, Wisconsin, VT, Clemson, WV, Stanford, and good chance even Oklahoma.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SEC East team =/= SEC West team, only Arkansas and up would do that. Georgia lost to fucking Boise fucking State, a team that is a mere shadow of what they were last year and is just coasting by on good name.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

irishboy109 said:


> Check your stats again. Alabama beat six teams with a record of 0.500 or better, and oh yeah, DIDN'T LOSE TO IOWA STATE. Statistically speaking, the Big 12 played a bunch of nobodies from other conferences who don't play defense, while the SEC, once again, was the best conference in the country. Or, if you don't remember correctly, the 5th best team in the SEC owned the conference champ for the ACC, and the 9th best team in the SEC not just beat, but embarrassed the best (at worst 2nd best) team in the Big East.
> 
> And your'e right, we are talking about the entire season. And I would take Tennessee (of course), Vanderbilt, Arkansas, Florida, even Mississippi State over the 2nd best team in any conference (or even the best team in most conferences.
> 
> But tell you what, speaking as a UT homer, when the phrase that best sums up your entire conference is "really strong, really fast, National Champions", not "no defense", and when the defense of your conference champion is ranked in the top 10 (not 100th or worse), maybe, just maybe you'll be allowed to sit at the adults table.



*Tennessee got beat by Kentucky... Come on man!



*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm really high on Wisconsin. I think they could beat anyone in the SEC not named Alabama, LSU, or Arkansas.

But against an average SEC team like Vandy (6-6) or Mississippi State (6-6)...they do work on them. Work. Do.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They were just really unlucky this year. Two miracle passes kept them from going undefeated.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wisconsin couldn't beat Georgia or South Carolina either...They are very slow at major positions


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Wisconsin couldn't beat Georgia or South Carolina either...They are very slow at major positions


Very slow at.... every position. Listen everyone (not you i'm quoting, but the SEC haters), we've heard this exact same story every year.
"____ Big 10 team's so amazing, they can beat any SEC team, and they're really not all that slow". Then that Big 10 team shows that the backups on the SEC team are faster, and loses 30-7.
"____ Big 12 team's offense is amazing, and their defense is surprisingly underrated. Let's see if an SEC defense can stop them". And then that SEC team's defense humiliates the Big 12, and the SEC offense puts up 30, 40 points.
"____ Pac 12/10 team is really a complete team, and they've modeled themselves off the best SEC teams. They're really fast, and can put up a fight." And it turns out they're also small, and still not as fast as the SEC teams, so they get their ass kicked.

While this is true specifically for the BCS title game, it's been true for most of the non-title games as well. You want to know why SEC teams don't schedule Oklahoma, Wisconsin, OSU, etc. during the regular season? It's because everyone knows that they already face the best competition week in, week out in the SEC.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

d


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

irishboy109 said:


> Very slow at.... every position. Listen everyone (not you i'm quoting, but the SEC haters), we've heard this exact same story every year.
> "____ Big 10 team's so amazing, they can beat any SEC team, and they're really not all that slow". Then that Big 10 team shows that the backups on the SEC team are faster, and loses 30-7.
> "____ Big 12 team's offense is amazing, and their defense is surprisingly underrated. Let's see if an SEC defense can stop them". And then that SEC team's defense humiliates the Big 12, and the SEC offense puts up 30, 40 points.
> "____ Pac 12/10 team is really a complete team, and they've modeled themselves off the best SEC teams. They're really fast, and can put up a fight." And it turns out they're also small, and still not as fast as the SEC teams, so they get their ass kicked.
> ...


Im not saying the SEC is indestructible or anything, I just think very few teams not in the SEC are built to compete with the best the SEC has to offer..When Pete Carroll was with USC in their hay-day it killed me that they never played an SEC team whether it was against LSU in 2003, or Georgia in the Rose Bowl in 2008(?)..I personally believe USC was one of a few teams that could beat a SEC team, so was Vince Young's Texas team...


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

interesting


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really glad RGIII won the Heisman. I wasn't sure it would be possible since he goes to Baylor, but I'm glad voters looked past that. It's not like Baylor doesn't play anyone like say Boise St does. And sure OU and Texas are down, but he still beat them both and looked great doing it.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

This SEC fanboyism is ridiculous. You would seriously pick a 5-7 Tennessee team that lost to Kentucky over Wisconsin or Oregon or hell, even Clemson? Yes, the SEC has better players overall than other conferences, but that doesn't mean there aren't great teams elsewhere.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Why would you even take anyone who thinks Tennessee would beat Wisconsin seriously? It's obvious bullshit.

SEC is superior though. Clearly. That's like saying the sky is blue.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Definitely happy for RGIII as well. Good kid and heart of a lion. Hope he brings something special to the NFL.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

AriWassermanBSB Ari Wasserman
Former Penn State commit Tommy Schutt - a 5-star defensive tackle - has committed to Ohio State.

First commitment for Meyer, and it's a pretty big one.

edit: and he just got a commitment from MSU commit Se'Von Pittman


----------



## BammaLamma (Dec 8, 2011)

Even though they completely disappointed me this year and lost a lot of my respect after losing to Unranked Texas Tech and blowing it for the first time EVER to #22 Baylor, then getting dominated like a bunch of school girl virgins at a college party to Oklahoma State 44-10. I must say with pride and dignity through it all.

*GO SOONER!!! OU! OU! OU! OU!*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Last night watched the first bowl game action I had seen this year with Boise State winning. Kellen Moore looked awesome, I think he'll make a good NFL QB and it's sad as this will probably be the peak of the Broncos for a while.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Just announced, Pac12 & B10 have agreed that starting 2017, all teams in both conferences will start playing inter-league games (Pac 12 team vs B10 team)


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a little late on this, but the dude who said Tennessee could beat teams like Oklahoma, Wisconsin, Stanford and Oklahoma State is a complete moron and should be banned from the thread and any future College Football discussion threads. I'm all for supporting your team but that homer-ism is ludicrous. By the way, Tennessee would get ran off of the field by the West Virginia Mountaineers (Big East Champs), so they wouldn't even be able to beat the top team in the Big East, much less the second best team in the Big 10, Big 12, Pac 12, etc. They could beat Virginia Tech though, as they're consistently overrated every year and get their high rankings by beating up on the piss poor ACC teams each and every year.

Robert Griffin III winning the Heisman was well deserved. Without him, Baylor MAYBE wins six games, but they definitely don't beat TCU and Oklahoma without him. RG3 is going to be a force in the NFL, as I truly feel he is one of the best QB prospects in a long time. He's going to be better than Michael Vick ever was, as he makes smart decisions and is a better passer. I know he played against Big 12 defenses most of the year, but completing nearly 3/4 of your passes is nothing to play down. I'm hoping that he ends up playing Quarterback for my Washington Redskins, as we definitely need a Quarterback and this man could cause problems for a lot of teams.

As for the debate on whether the SEC is the best football conference in America, there is really no need for debate. They're clearly the best football conference in America. Nobody in the nation outside of MAYBE Oklahoma State can touch LSU or Alabama. Both teams are filled with world class talent that will be studs in the NFL. Then you have a team like Arkansas, who would win the conference championship if they were in the ACC or Big East and would give both Oregon and Oklahoma State a run for the conference championship in the Pac 12 and Big 12 respectively. Not saying that they would beat them, but they would be in the top three in both conferences. With that said, the SEC is VERY top heavy but their middle of the road teams are better than the middle of the road teams in other conferences. 

Lol, sorry for the long post but I haven't posted in this thread for a while so I had a lot of thoughts to get out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Again ignore anyone who says terrible Tennessee could be Oklahoma. It's not worth responding to.

Texas kicked ass defensively, but it's Cal. Texas has serious issues at QB. Ash is awful. I thought he'd be good, but anyone would be an upgrade over Gilbert. Hope Ash improves his sophomore year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

is this why ppl wanted to see OSU in the title game? So they can see how bad LSU can shred their D?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tennessee can't even beat Kentucky. That's how pathetic the Vols are.*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Just announced, Pac12 & B10 have agreed that starting 2017, all teams in both conferences will start playing inter-league games (Pac 12 team vs B10 team)


Those will be some good matchups there. Of course, it's a grab to make sure that the two conferences stay relevant and block any possible changes to the BCS going forward (such as preventing a playoff or if there ever becomes a plus-one situation that the Rose Bowl will be a final only.) Here's how I figured matchups for next year would have been had this been done. (I am doing like they would do it with the ACC/Big 10 Basketball Challenge and the top teams play each other, etc).

Wisconsin vs. Oregon
Michigan State vs. Stanford
Michigan vs. USC
Penn State vs. Washington
Nebraska vs. UCLA
Purdue vs. California
Iowa vs. Utah
Ohio State vs. Arizona State
Northwestern vs. Oregon State
Illinois vs. Washington State
Minnesota vs. Arizona
Indiana vs. Colorado 

In addition, they are looking to find a way to embrace, rather than distance, Notre Dame out. The Irish are hoping that if they get back to relevance that they can continue the lions share of their scheduling with the Big Ten and the Pac-12, especially Michigan, Michigan State, and USC.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't get into any of these bowl games so far. They're like exhibition games to me, even the Texas game.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree, Mister. Only ones I watched are a little of Boise State's, the Insight Bowl (saw my Hawkeyes get bitch-slapped by Oklahoma) and the Pinstripe Bowl (wife, son and I were actually at that game as they are Iowa State fans and it was my Christmas gift to them...in fact, I'm doing this right now from our hotel room which is in Times Square and watching the crowds gathering down below).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Scheelhaase is garbage.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Going to the Capital One Bowl in a few hours. Should be interesting.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Rob Bolden is awful. Case Keenum is tearing up Penn State's D. Penn State is pretty bad.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

6-2 Nebraska early, Cocks returned the XP for 2.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan St is who we thought they were..2 straight years they've proven they don't belong on the same field as their opponent..Overall not a good showing by B10


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Just got back from the Citrus Bowl. Pretty awesome experience. Alshon Jeffrey is a beast, and that hail mary was incredible.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Michigan St is who we thought they were..2 straight years they've proven they don't belong on the same field as their opponent..Overall not a good showing by B10


Yeah you might wanna make that statement after the game is played. 33-30 Sparty. 11 wins two years in a row and really made some great halftime adjustments. UGA had their chances but MSU finally seized the opportunity with the block FG.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, I take my initial statement back, both teams didn't belong on the field..smh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Run, run, run play action! Repeat. Rose Bowl playbook is complicated.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I expect Wisconsin to run up the score once they break the game open


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Yeah, I take my initial statement back, both teams didn't belong on the field..smh


I don't see why you'd say that, the defenses were great for most of the game (12 of MSU's points were due to the fault of offense/ST poor play; UGA threw pick 6 and gave up short field on another pick) and both teams fired back some punches in the 4th quarter. It ended up being high scoring but I felt both defenses played great and both QBs made questionable decisions. It was a great game, and I'm not just saying that because MSU won (although that helped). There was just enough clutch play by both QBs, great defensive play (aside from a missed coverage or two on both sides) and when it came down to it UGA fucked up in OT with 2 missed FG.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This games on pace to be in the 50s, and I wouldn't be shocked if that happened.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:lmao Pedobear at the Penn State game was too much


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UW's too slow on D. It's probably best that they didn't make the national championship because LSU would've ran all over them and they have some sort of defense. Oregon can't play D either so they still have a shot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oregon is one of the fastest teams in the nation offensively. You have to have all studs on D to stand a chance, or have a powerful offense yourself.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes Oregon is, but this isn't the first time UW's D has looked slow (Big 10 title game comes to mind).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

OT in Tempe!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

At least the Colts have a good kicker


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Stanford looked like Boise there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a good one. Two crazy bowl games back to back. These will have good contrast to the title game next week.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

jordan williamson is screwed for life


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*congrats to OKS... they proved that they absolutely belong despite losing to a lousy team. 

Now I hope 'Bama wins so we can have some controversy. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wisconsin & Stanford teams are built eerily similar..Big & strong, but slow & lacking stamina


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*All you need is a fucking field goal kicker. come on now.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And both of those teams could've beaten their respective opponents. These games were ridiculously close.



99FELONIEZ said:


> jordan williamson is screwed for life


It's a game dude. Maybe you're joking. I'll laugh if you are.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And btw, neither of those teams would beat LSU or Alabama. I'm just sayin'*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Of course they couldn't. BCS got it right this year. This is common knowledge.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Would rather have seen OSU vs Oregon, Stanford couldn't even win their division.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Stanfords kicker LOLOLOL. And Wisconsin under achieved all year. They had so much talent on that team...3 losses. Really?


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

MrMister said:


> And both of those teams could've beaten their respective opponents. These games were ridiculously close.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a game dude. Maybe you're joking. I'll laugh if you are.


of course i was joking wtf?! but jus think about it, he has to live with that memory forever...it's sad and i feel bad for him


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *All you need is a fucking field goal kicker. come on now.*


or a good QB you trust in late game situations so you don't have to play ultra conservative and go for a FG...Hold on, Stanford & Georgia have good QB's..So why on earth did the coaches trust the kickers over the QB's?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

almost time for the Sugar Bowl....Let's Go Blue!!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

99FELONIEZ said:


> of course i was joking wtf?! but jus think about it, he has to live with that memory forever...it's sad and i feel bad for him


Ok good. It was funny then.

Yet another pretty damn entertaining BCS Bowl game. This year has not disappointed despite me not giving a shit prior to the BCS games. Hope the title game can live up to the hype.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well the two Michigan teams at least helped the Big 10 save some face. 4-6 isn't great, but with most teams playing teams above their level (Iowa/OU, NW/A&M even though they had same records, NU/So Car.) at least they had a few noticable wins. Coaches have to realize their D's have to get quicker, though. MSU's the only one that can hang with teams that have good athletes. I expect UM and OSU to get their sooner rather then later, and if UW could get some it'd be another threat.

The only problem now is my facebook feed is getting blown up with all these damn Michigan fans.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Beamer can only blame himself for sending home his back up kicker(starter was arrested for breaking and entering and never made the trip) for breaking curfew and having to use someone 0/2 on the season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Beamer also fucked up with that fake punt. I like Beamer, but that was a bonehead call.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Very happy for my Wolverines (VERY HAPPY)...But the bottom line is the B10 is pretty mediocre..4th best conference perhaps


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SEC > Big12 > Pac12 > Big 10. Really I think B12, P12, and B10 are all pretty comparable. They can hang with most of the SEC too. It's just that one or two SEC teams are above the rest every year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, USC could beat just about any one this year, Oregon could, Stanford could, might put Pac12 over a injury depleted OU and the BXII. They don't have much outside their top 2 of OSU and OU, KSU? Still think KSU played a nobody schedule. Baylor and Texas best wins unless they beat Arkansas, which I don't see. Is it because Baylor and KSU are about the same, and the Pac12 has no second tier #4 team? UW lost to every ranked team they played.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think the best team in the B10 can beat the 3rd best team in any of those other 3 conferences


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

For sure, I'd call Wisconsin, MSU, UM, PSU, whoever you want to say is the best (not PSU after that Houston game!) in the B10, would be 2nd tier Pac12 or BXII. Comparable with Baylor, Kansas State.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> I don't think the best team in the B10 can beat the 3rd best team in any of those other 3 conferences


Be serious. Wisconsin lost by 7 to Oregon, not 70. They could beat Stanford and Oklahoma for sure.

Big 12 is nothing special. They're just winning so much because they've got easier games. Baylor and Oklahoma winning against unranked cupcakes is not impressive. 

Pac 12, Big 10, Big 12...they're all about the same. Big 12 just hasn't had a big scandal at one of it's top schools, like USC and OSU. Regardless, it's still the SEC and everybody else.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao Clemson


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Clemson...

fpalm

If nothing else, I think we can agree. The ACC sucks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And the fact that Michigan had trouble with VT says how bad the B10 is, even if VT is consistently the ACC's best and toughest match up since it emphasizes defense and special teams.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dice Darwin said:


> Be serious. Wisconsin lost by 7 to Oregon, not 70. They could beat Stanford and Oklahoma for sure.
> 
> Big 12 is nothing special. They're just winning so much because they've got easier games. Baylor and Oklahoma winning against unranked cupcakes is not impressive.
> 
> Pac 12, Big 10, Big 12...they're all about the same. Big 12 just hasn't had a big scandal at one of it's top schools, like USC and OSU. Regardless, it's still the SEC and everybody else.


They gave up 42 to Oregon..Oregon put up 50 something combined vs OSU, Auburn & LSU..Wisconsin also lost 2 straight Rose Bowls which they were favored in..Very OSU of them


But as always, bowl season showed that other conferences just have better athletes across the board..Michigan look slow & physically not as strong up front as Va-Tech much of the night..Nebraska looked horrible vs South Carolina, Wisconsin looked like they were in slow motion..Georgia looked faster than MSU & Florida looked more athletic than OSU...B10 teams are getting athletes but nowhere in the same realm of other conferences..One thing to look fast & powerful vs your own, but the flaws really show in bowl season win or lose


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> They gave up 42 to Oregon..Oregon put up 50 something combined vs OSU, Auburn & LSU..Wisconsin also lost 2 straight Rose Bowls which they were favored in..Very OSU of them
> 
> 
> But as always, bowl season showed that other conferences just have better athletes across the board..Michigan look slow & physically not as strong up front as Va-Tech much of the night..Nebraska looked horrible vs South Carolina, Wisconsin looked like they were in slow motion..Georgia looked faster than MSU & Florida looked more athletic than OSU...B10 teams are getting athletes but nowhere in the same realm of other conferences..One thing to look fast & powerful vs your own, but the flaws really show in bowl season win or lose


You talk about athletes. Compared to the SEC, every team's athletes are either slow or weak. Wisconsin is slow. Oregon is weak. Stanford is slow. Oklahoma State is weak. Michigan State is slow. Kansas State is weak. And on and on.

Like it or not, the slow Big 10 holds it own every year against any conference except SEC. Which is why fast ole Oregon gave up 35 points to Wisconsin, while Wisconsin was moving in slow motion.

SEC is boss. Everybody else...is not.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

70-33.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

and thats how my school does it on the big stage. we kicked the tigers ass all over the fucking place


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dice Darwin said:


> You talk about athletes. Compared to the SEC, every team's athletes are either slow or weak. Wisconsin is slow. Oregon is weak. Stanford is slow. Oklahoma State is weak. Michigan State is slow. Kansas State is weak. And on and on.
> 
> Like it or not, the slow Big 10 holds it own every year against any conference except SEC. Which is why fast ole Oregon gave up 35 points to Wisconsin, while Wisconsin was moving in slow motion.
> 
> SEC is boss. Everybody else...is not.


SEC is on top because of speed & physicality..Most conferences are lacking in one or the other and B10 is kinda lacking in both but Wisconsin scored 35 because they could overpower Oregon up front..Oregon couldn't get much pressure..Wisconsin couldn't get pressure on Oregon because they never had time..Oregon was too fast & eventually tired them down..That all being said, some teams tend to be the exception such as USC, possibly Oklahoma & Florida State..


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

so big east still the worst conference or can we say its the ACC? WVU itself has more bowl wins than the ACC has had in what, 13 years? :lmao

espn really loves to target the big east, and wvu made them shut the fuck up


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Since WVU is B12 bound I guess we can still say Big East is the worst, but 2 BCS wins all time for the ACC is removal of automatic-bid worthy


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The funniest part is that Kirk Herbstreit and Mark May were saying that Clemson was going to blow out West Virginia. They couldn't of been more wrong.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I understand why they thought that..Clemson was very Jekyll and Hyde this season..Hard to believe they were once a top 10 team (and Almost top 5)now, but they were


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GD said:


> so big east still the worst conference or can we say its the ACC? WVU itself has more bowl wins than the ACC has had in what, 13 years? :lmao
> 
> espn really loves to target the big east, and wvu made them shut the fuck up


The Mountaineers being good has little to do with what crap is in the Big East. And now that they're leaving for the Big 12, that conference is all but dead.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

when is the BCS Title game?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Monday I think.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

idk about wvu leaving anymore honestly, these lawsuits are getting nowhere and i just dont see wvu being able to bypass the waiting rule


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Almost game time. I'm not nearly as excited for this as I have been in years past, but it should still be a good game.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck Bama. Fuck Nick Saban. Fuck Trent Richardson. Fuck _Forrest Gump_! They can all burn in hell. GO LSU!!!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I just want a solid, smash mouth football game, with some defensive TD's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm pulling for LSU for sure. It's a given this will be a smash mouth, intense game.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

L-S-UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm gonna manage about half an hour's sleep before work if I stay up and watch all of this.

:mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm going 21-17 Tigers. I know 5 touchdowns in this game might be a stretch. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the first field goal is about to be taken.... and so it begins *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bama win = Split champs but in going with LSU..4-0 in BCS games at the superdome


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Big block there for the Tigers. A game that's going to come down to a field goal as it is and that block might decide the game.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well their previous game was decided by missed FGs, so it's no surprise this one probably will be too.

Special teams are about even right now; edge to LSU atm. Mays had the good return, Wing has been booting the shit out of the ball, and LSU has a blocked kick. 

LSU needs to focus on offense. It's hard enough to move the ball on Bama without making mistakes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Bama's having the same problem they had the last game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ugh. LSU's offense was pathetic that half. Bad penalties and bobbled snaps. 

9-0. Still no TDs in 6 quarters lol.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

LOLSU


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Alabama can pull out the W tonight.

And btw, I think Jordan Jefferson is awful and the LSU offense as a whole isn't that impressive either.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Miles needs to start doing some damn coaching! This is an embarrassment.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LSU was gaining momentum, great stop by Upshaw swinging the momentum back to Alabama.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

#14 coming tonight!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Dear, Jordan Jefferson

Thank you.

Sincerely, the Alabama Crimson Tide.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

DEM FIELD GOALS BRING DA RATINGZ!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Game. Over.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this game has sucked.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah LSU can't cross midfield much less get into FG range, but less score a TD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wait...LSU still hasn't crossed midfield?


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

So... 3 way title split? Maybe then we'll get a decent playoff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They had 2 first downs before this recent "drive". 

Yeah they haven't crossed the 50 lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Loving how all these LSU dickriders/bandwagoners in my house are mute now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao why do they keep running the option. Bama clearly has it snuffed out.

At least the Tigers crossed the 50...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What's the backup QB's name? Jarrett Lee? LSU can't get any worse than Jefferson.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't think there can be a split championship at all. Alabama absolutely dominated this game.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

This game sucks. It's like watching the Rams play the Browns.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ball game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WHOOMP! THERE IT IS!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*le kills self*


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Belichick Jr. wins again.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

coaches will vote for a co-champions on Wednesday watch


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

SEC coaches will. So they can have two champions instead of one.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan is gonna have its hands full Sept 1st...Good God


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LSU was fucking embarrassing to watch. And I seriously hope I never have to watch Jordan Jefferson play football ever again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

LSU should be the national champion. Two teams who each beat each other? I'm giving the title to LSU who beat the Pac 12 and Big East champs in OOC.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So you're saying that game was meaningless Stacks? :lmao

I'm not laughing at you. I'm laughing at the BCS. I mean you do have a point.

On the other hand, Bama dominated the team that beat the Pac 12 and Big East champ.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So what if Bama beat them, they beat Bama too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not just beat. Dominated. They shut them out. Unfortunately, LSU's lack of focus had something to do with it. Jefferson played his worst game ever, not that his best is that good of course.

You have Bama losing in OT, a game Bama could've have and maybe should have won. Then you have last night. Bama is the better team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And yet Bama played who OOC? Did they play Penn State again? Great, who else did they play? LSU played arguably the toughest schedule of ALL TIME.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep they did. They lost the most important and hardest game too. I like LSU and don't really care for Bama, but Bama is objectively the better team from the two games we've seen them play.

Hypothetically, if Bama and LSU didn't play each other, then LSU would be the champ. Since they did play each other (twice even), the Tide are clearly the better team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Do you think Arkansas would have won the Big XII Mr?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure how that is relevant. It would've depended on when they played Oklahoma. Okla St. and Baylor could beat them. Texas most likely couldn't and you never fucking know with Texas Tech. The only team I'd say would definitely lose to Arkansas would be A&M. Oh wait, they did didn't they. Not sure who else Arkansas played from the Big12.

I don't put much stock in Arkansas's win over K-State. These bowl games, outside the major ones, don't really mean much and are really just exhibition games. K-State was a slightly above average team that played way over their head at times. Credit to them and Bill Snyder.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

thank god the ncaa only lets people play for four years

i dont think i could take another year of jordan jefferson


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Feel the same way about Kellen Moore, thank god he'll never play a down of football again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that was painful for me to watch and I'm not even a true LSU fan, I just like them. He was lost, clueless, with no leadership at all. I was hoping they'd put in Lee. Lee couldn't have been worse really.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

It's so odd how Les Miles has spent the last few tears going back and forth and changing his starting quarterback sometimes in the same game but when it came down to the national championship where he clearly needed to make a switch he didn't do it.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Miles got mindfucked by Saban.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What does the domination of LSU say about Oregon & WVU who also won BCS game but were dominated by LSU at home/neutral field?.. It tells me that Bama & LSU are on a different tier than everyone else..

Also despite LSU only making it past the 50 once, OSU in their beatdown vs the Gators in 2006 still holds the record for least amount of yards in a game with 84...LSU had 92


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes. Bama and LSU are on another level. I thought this was the general consensus though.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Didn't OSU at least score?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think they did, but he's a Michigan fan so it's expected he should point out the failures of Ohio St.

I really don't remember that game though.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

That bad OSU offense dropped 40+ on Michigan.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alabama was clearly the best team in the nation. They should have won the first game if it wasn't for their idiot field goal kicker. 


:side:*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is Tuscaloosa in a dry county? Maybe he's related to Vanderjact?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TKOK! said:


> Didn't OSU at least score?


Yeah, they scored on the opening kickoff..Forgot how they got the other 7


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Alabama was clearly the best team in the nation. They should have won the first game if it wasn't for their idiot field goal kicker.
> 
> 
> :side:*


That's very Peyton Manning of you to call a kicker an idiot


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Just heard Joe Paterno passed away sad day for Penn State, Rip...you will missed forever!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

RIP Joe Pa. :sad:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

He was dealing with Cancer...such a strong man, sad that he passes away with all the negativity at Penn State this year.Players bust your asses next year for Joe Pa!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Joe Pa isn't dead yet.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I read a CBS article saying he was. Very well could be wrong since ESPN hasn't reported it or anything.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Well those damn Miami heat commentators, I was listening in and the commentators said Joe Pa just passed away?!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard he was near death.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

He's not dead. CBS was wrong. The Family has come out and said he isn't dead yet.

http://eye-on-collegefootball.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/24156338/34497800


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Joe Pa is fighting..I wouldn't expect nothing less from that man.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

https://twitter.com/#!/JayPaterno/status/160922938781077504


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Per CNN, Joe Paterno had died.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah heard on ESPN, that man will never be replaced in Penn State..


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Absolutely tragic end to a legendary man. My Nittany Lions will not be able to fill this void. RIP JoePa.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, this is tragic.

R.I.P. Joe Paterno. Penn State will never be the same.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

ESPN killed that man!!!!

RIP


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

As a Penn State alumni, Brent Musberger had me in tears when he called into ESPN. If you missed it, he basically said he had a private conversation a few years ago with Joe Pa and asked him why he never plans on retiring, and Joe Pa told him that he was so afraid that if he did that the same thing that happened to Bear would happen to him (Bear retired then died a few weeks later). 

Football and coaching it wasn't just Joe Pa's life, but Penn State as a whole was his life as well and all of that was taken away from him. Simply put, he lost the will to live after losing everything near and dear to him. Say what you will about him and what he did or didn't do in terms of the Sandusky case, but by all accounts, he went to his grave regretting his lack of action. This man took great shame, unlike everyone else involved, over the scandal and ended up losing his life because of it. It's probably the most tragic sports story of my lifetime and certainly one of the most tragic ever. 

The most fascinating thing about Joe Pa is his connection to Penn State students past and present. I never was afforded the opportunity to meet the man, but like many other students, you can't help but feel a connection to him because he was a larger than life figure and he was the central figure that embodied (and always will embody) the university. Joe Pa is just one of those people in life that's so extraordinary that you can't help but feel a connection to regardless if you ever met him or not. There is no happiness today in Happy Valley, but the student body will certainly draw strength from everything Joe Pa did for that school and community, and bounce back in due time. 

Legend doesn't even begin to describe Joe Pa properly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

CBS is so wrong how they handled it last night..THEY reported that Joe Pa died prematurely in which his son had to issue a public statement saying it wasn't true..Took CBS a few hours to publicly issue an apology and with doing so they also threw the source of the story under the bus in which he resigned last night. So not only did they prematurely kill a man, but didn't credit the source until it was proven to be false...pitiful


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RIP.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

R.I.P. Joe Paterno. A fantastic coach and man with a tragic end to the greatest coaching career on could have. They need to name a trophy or Bowl after him.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

B10 Title was named after him & they removed his name after he resigned


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think he was fired...he didn't resign. *


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Great piece by Rick Reilly.

http://espn.go.com/espn/story/_/id/7492873/rick-reilly-paterno-true-legacy

Also, all flags in PA were ordered to half-staff today per the request of the Governor. Remarkable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Shout out to two of my friends who used to stay in my neighborhood, Bralon Addison and Chance Allen for signing with Oregon.

Also shout out to Mikey Matthews, the son of Bruce Matthews for signing to Texas A&M. It's gonna be great for Bruce to see his two sons (Mike and Jake) both blocking for Texas A&M.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

> FAYETTEVILLE, Ark. -- Former Arkansas coach Bobby Petrino and Jessica Dorrell were in frequent contact over the past six months, sometimes calling or texting each other dozens of times in a single day -- including game days, according to a review of his business cell phone records by The Associated Press.
> 
> Petrino was fired Tuesday night for failing to disclose his relationship with Dorrell, a 25-year-old former Razorbacks volleyball player he hired last month without disclosing his conflict of interest or the fact he had once paid her $20,000. Athletic director Jeff Long said he had determined their relationship had been ongoing for a "significant" amount of time, but he did not say for how long.


http://espn.go.com/college-football...no-woman-talked-frequently-phone-records-show

Bobby Petrino has been fired as Head Coach of Arkansas because of a mistress half his age. What a way to end your career. Also, I wonder if the chick is going to look bad from this. It seems like all the focus is on Petrino instead of a woman who could be at fault too???


----------

